# USA - College Football Stadiums



## Red_Gravel

*Texas Tech University Red Raiders
Jones AT&T Stadium - Lubbock, Texas - 53,000*



















*Stadium Facade*










*Marching Band does Cingular Ad*











_*EDIT: If you are having a problem w/that Astroturf, it no longer exists. See new turf HERE.*_


----------



## Red_Gravel

*Oklahoma State University Cowboys
Boone Pickins Stadium - Stillwater, Oklahoma - 51,000(will change)*



















*Once Complete:*


----------



## arzaranh

Factoid: due to the pro league cardinals long term lease of sun devil stadium it is college football's best stadium.


----------



## Red_Gravel

*Kansas State University Wildcats
Wagner Field - Manhattan, Kansas - 50,300 *


----------



## Red_Gravel

*University of Kansas Jayhawks
Memorial Stadium - Lawrence, Kansas - 50,300*




























*The one time they won a game *


----------



## Red_Gravel

*KU's unofficial mascot: Jaba the Hutt*


----------



## Red_Gravel

*Baylor University Bears
Floyd Casey Stadium - Waco, Texas - 50,000**
aka A&M'S Daddy Stadium (stadiums in Lubbock, Norman, Austin and more use the same name)*



























_*
Back when pigs used to fly:*_


----------



## Red_Gravel

*University Of Missouri Tigers
Faurot Field - Columbia, Missouri - 62,000*


----------



## Red_Gravel

*Iowa State University Cardinals eh...Cyclones
Trice Stadium - Ames, Iowa - 50,000*
_*aka Butt Ugly*_


----------



## Red_Gravel

One observation I found while posting the rest of the B12 members 40ACRES failed to mention.....Our conference is behind on stadium capacity. 

Hey 40Acres, do you know if any of the other B12 members are making any adjustments to their stadia?


----------



## RSG

I can't believe they are college football stadiums. This may sound dumb, but are they owned by the college?? 100 000 people for a college stadium. We have nothing like this down here (nor do we need it with our population)

They are very impressive.


----------



## 40Acres

Red_Gravel said:


> One observation I found while posting the rest of the B12 members 40ACRES failed to mention.....Our conference is behind on stadium capacity.
> 
> Hey 40Acres, do you know if any of the other B12 members are making any adjustments to their stadia?


Texas is increasing to 90,000+ by 2008




























Oklahoma State ... their upgraded stadium is gonna look fantastic!

Nebraska just expanded their stadium last year:















































Supposedly, Texas A&M wants to upgrade to 110,000, which is hugely unlikely because their athletic department is a disaster right now, are begging for former season ticket holders to renew, and frequently getting their asses kicked my Baylor and Iowa State, not to mention being wolloped frequently by Texas. They are having a difficult time getting 75,000 to their 83,000 seat stadium.












Those are what i can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## StuckInOklahoma

Nice Big 12 representation.


----------



## Red_Gravel

Thanks 40 and let me say "HOLY GOD!" to y'alls expansion plan. I heard something about ATM's expansion and I also hear doubts about the plan. I'm sure the plan will bare light once they get competitive again, god forbid  .

Did some searches and found that Tech will be expanding after next season. Heard something about 8,000 seats and a facade on the east. If only we could afford to do the whole enchilada like Okie State. Plans were canceled this month to add an upper deck and parking garage due to raising construction costs. I’m actually happy that they are taking their time.


----------



## TexasBoi

That's a nice stadium for Tech.


----------



## Red_Gravel

Another Tech Pic:


----------



## Red_Gravel

RSG: Yes, most universities own their football stadiums. Some schools ***** out naming rights to companies like AT&T or United Supermarkets for a little extra change. While I personally think it's a decent idea, some fans frown on it. These fans tend to be elitest and believe other stupid things like paying $2 million for a coach that can't take your team to a bowl.


----------



## Seth Gecko

40Acres said:


> socrates ... here to ruin another great thread. **** you, your **** wife, and your little bitch of a kid. You fucking suck.


Woah horsey. The person you are arguing with is not Socrates.

Did you get your degrees from ebay?










http://cgi.ebay.com/*******-DIPLOMA...QitemZ9504098977QQcategoryZ1467QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 40Acres

I'm surprised you've kept that screen name as long as you have. We'll take care of that.

And to make this post topical, here is renderings of Stanford University's new stadium


----------



## Seth Gecko

*here are.


----------



## matherto

anybody got new pictures of Stanfords new stadium


----------



## rantanamo




----------



## mrk

but seriously, why there's no roof on most of them. i'm not even talking from the perspective of aesthetics, i've heard that college games generate a good atmosphere, certainly better than nfl, so the roof could improve it further and make the ground moody if you know what i mean. do they consider something like an advantage of home support when they build them stadiums or it's not that important in america?


----------



## EADGBE

They just don't want them. Leave them to it or we'll have another bout of transatlantic "you just don't get it" exchanges.


----------



## moxwax

mrk said:


> but seriously, why there's no roof on most of them. i'm not even talking from the perspective of aesthetics, i've heard that college games generate a good atmosphere, certainly better than nfl, so the roof could improve it further and make the ground moody if you know what i mean. do they consider something like an advantage of home support when they build them stadiums or it's not that important in america?


Home support, crowd noise, atmosphere etc. etc. are regarded as extremely important. In some cases the stomping and screaming of the fans are registered by nearby labs as earthquakes. This can have a huge effect on opposing teams by intimidating and distracting them.

I don't see how adding a covering would change that fact, or somehow make people scream and stomp more...

One thing that really adds to a college football game in America for the fans is the elemental factor. If it's raining, stadiums will still sell out, and the fans will watch in the rain - just as the players will play in the rain. It's a very unifying experience that just has to be experienced to be believed.

I'm not saying "you don't get it" or whatever... I'm just saying it's different, and we like it that way.


----------



## matherto

rantanamo said:


>


much appreciated


----------



## Bigmac1212

moxwax said:


> In some cases the stomping and screaming of the fans are registered by nearby labs as earthquakes.


Anybody remember which year where Baton Rouge registered an earthquake? All I know is it was an Auburn-LSU game.


----------



## Scoots71

moxwax said:


> One thing that really adds to a college football game in America for the fans is the elemental factor. If it's raining, stadiums will still sell out, and the fans will watch in the rain - just as the players will play in the rain. It's a very unifying experience that just has to be experienced to be believed.
> 
> I'm not saying "you don't get it" or whatever... I'm just saying it's different, and we like it that way.


I remember in 2000 when Alabama played Auburn at Bryant-Denny, it was sleeting during the game, in which Auburn unfortunately won 9-0. Even in the sleet however, there were still over 83000 in a sold out stadium, and everyone was out in the sleet watching. *Even with the bad result, it was still one of my more memorable experiences.*

The weather also adds a little bit of a strategic effect for the teams involved.


----------



## mrk

moxwax said:


> Home support, crowd noise, atmosphere etc. etc. are regarded as extremely important. In some cases the stomping and screaming of the fans are registered by nearby labs as earthquakes. This can have a huge effect on opposing teams by intimidating and distracting them.
> 
> I don't see how adding a covering would change that fact, or somehow make people scream and stomp more...


adding a roof improves acoustics by not letting the soundwaves escape the stadium. 



moxwax said:


> One thing that really adds to a college football game in America for the fans is the elemental factor. If it's raining, stadiums will still sell out, and the fans will watch in the rain - just as the players will play in the rain. It's a very unifying experience that just has to be experienced to be believed.
> 
> I'm not saying "you don't get it" or whatever... I'm just saying it's different, and we like it that way.


i never really considered something like that, yeah i guess the unification is a good reason, it's just that i like when the ground is dark, you know when floodlights are on, you don't see the back rows when standing on the pitch, it creates an impression that stand extends to infinity, even more so if it's raining or there s a fog


----------



## carlspannoosh

Amazing stadiums.So many of them too.


----------



## WeimieLvr

Some of my favorites that I didn't see represented:

*University of North Carolina - Chapel Hill, N.C.
Kenan Stadium - 60,000*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danishkim/47614735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovesher/319058652/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2344865366/


*University of Virginia - Charlottesville, VA
Scott Stadium - 61,500*








http://www.virginiasports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?&DB_OEM_ID=17800&KEY=&ATCLID=1134404









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsxman50/61459262/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/d0/40583433/


*Georgia Institute of Technology - Atlanta, GA
Bobby Dodd Stadium - 55,000 (oldest Division I football stadium)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattandcarla/302002958/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1656580533/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/financebuzz/104274712/


*Wake Forest University - Winston-Salem, N.C.
BB&T Field - 32,000 (one of the smallest in NCAA Division I)*








http://wakeforestsports.cstv.com/facilities/wake-groves.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrjincks/2548280860/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrjincks/2547461045/


*N.C. State University - Raleigh, N.C.
Carter-Finley Stadium - 60,000*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Carter-Finley_Stadium.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherskillman/251789907/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguzzo/2141844196/


----------



## en1044

WeimieLvr said:


> Some of my favorites that I didn't see represented:
> 
> *University of North Carolina - Chapel Hill, N.C.
> Kenan Stadium - 60,000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/danishkim/47614735/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovesher/319058652/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2344865366/
> 
> 
> *University of Virginia - Charlottesville, VA
> Scott Stadium - 61,500*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.virginiasports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?&DB_OEM_ID=17800&KEY=&ATCLID=1134404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsxman50/61459262/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/d0/40583433/
> 
> 
> *Georgia Institute of Technology - Atlanta, GA
> Bobby Dodd Stadium - 55,000 (oldest Division I football stadium)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattandcarla/302002958/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1656580533/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/financebuzz/104274712/
> 
> 
> *Wake Forest University - Winston-Salem, N.C.
> BB&T Field - 32,000 (one of the smallest in NCAA Division I)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wakeforestsports.cstv.com/facilities/wake-groves.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrjincks/2548280860/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrjincks/2547461045/
> 
> 
> *N.C. State University - Raleigh, N.C.
> Carter-Finley Stadium - 60,000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Carter-Finley_Stadium.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherskillman/251789907/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguzzo/2141844196/


i sense an ACC fan :lol:


----------



## WeimieLvr

Well...a North Carolina native too. My favorites aren't the largest capacity stadiums, but a couple of them are beautiful, no? 

Kenan and BB&T in particular are often noted to be among the most picturesque college stadiums in the nation.


----------



## en1044

WeimieLvr said:


> Well...a North Carolina native too. My favorites aren't the largest capacity stadiums, but a couple of them are beautiful, no?
> 
> Kenan and BB&T in particular are often noted to be among the most picturesque college stadiums in the nation.


beautiful?? well i guess thats why you left out wallace wade stadium haha


----------



## th0m

Bobby Dodd isn't nearly the oldest DI stadium though, Harvard's stadium dates back to 1903.


----------



## en1044

th0m said:


> Bobby Dodd isn't nearly the oldest DI stadium though, Harvard's stadium dates back to 1903.


Hes probably talking about D1-A schools, of which Georgia Tech is a member, as opposed to D1-AA, which Harvard is a member.


----------



## th0m

True, true. Wake Forest's expansion/renovation turned out nice by the way. I still remember that blast-video when the old pressbox was gone in like 5 seconds


----------



## WeimieLvr

th0m said:


> Bobby Dodd isn't nearly the oldest DI stadium though, Harvard's stadium dates back to 1903.


My bad...the oldest Division I-A stadium, built in 1913 and expanded multiple times. If you've ever seen a game there it's age is obvious...


----------



## GunnerJacket

^ ^ ^ Re: Bobby Dodd Stadium at Grant Field. 

My web name shows where my allegiance lies, obviously, but as an architecture grad from that great school I'm so sad to see how they've butchered the facility since 1987. The renovations have been based on cost savings (read: cheap) and lack of land, since the campus is in the heart of Atlanta. Compounding the issues, however, is that the subsequent products erected on the site haven't maximized space (IMO), made future expansion all the more difficult, and essentially killed the atmosphere.

The last renovation raised capacity from 48k to 55k, but since the bulk of the cost included a renovation of the old east stand (seats behind columns, no plumbing), the new north stands (behind the end zone) had to be done on the cheap. This prohibited any graceful coordination with the historic west stand or a renovation of the Edge building, and resulted in the grotesque monstrosity seen here. Those upper seats are so far from the other end zone it's truly sad.










Apparently they couldn't physically connect to the historic west stands or else federal law would've also required very expensive upgrades for compliance with disability accommodations. Apparently the powers that be couldn't at least try to visually match those stands, however, and create the appearance of a graceful bowl. The running joke has since been that GT went from playing in a glorified high school stadium to just the ugliest stadium in D1 football. hno:


----------



## GunnerJacket

I'm not going to be that much of an ACC homer as Weimie but I do feel that Scott, Kenan (The Pines!) and Groves (BB&T) stadiums are among the most picturesque going. Not only are the facilities themselves very nice, but the surrounding area and overall campus grounds are quite beautiful. Games at Wake Forest are a pleasant treat, IMO.

NCSU's additions to Cater-Finley are also very good, but they need to fix up the concession area behind the other long stands. Bathrooms are not so nice there.


----------



## jkramb

Bobby3 said:


> What's the deal with that track around Indiana's stadium?


There is no track around Indiana's stadium. Indiana has a very nice track and field stadium about a 10 minute walk from there.


----------



## GunnerJacket

salaverryo said:


> You left out the Cotton Bowl in Dallas, Texas. Unforgivable.


I wouldn't say unforgivable, and it was a toss up for me. The Cotton Bowl is a special place, but as an architectural structure I certainly don't think it's worthy of the same reverence as, say, the Rose Bowl. In the end I only picked stadiums that are home fields for some program as I feel that raises the relevance of their stature. But I freely admit that's just my opinion. If anything, the bigger crime would likely have been the absence of the Orange Bowl from my original list. 


WeimieLvr said:


> East Carolina's stadium "fits in" a little better now I think...


Because of two upsets over above average programs in rebuilding years? I'm guessing most knowledgeable cfb fans outside the southeast couldn't identify it as ECU's home field or suggest that it's architecturally prominent. Again, it's a nice facility but no where near the stature of Michigan, Notre Dame and the like.


----------



## GunnerJacket

jkramb said:


> It's identical to lane stadium at Virginia Tech before they expanded.
> 
> this is where the stadium is at right now...


I'm sorry to see such a grand addition seemingly isn't helping to spur more interest in the program, as the Hoosiers are still struggling with attendance this season. At least they've raised the bar architecturally.

Which makes my regrets for GT all the stronger. :bash:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Husky Stadium is supposed to undergo some expansion... the master plan is to eventually turn the stadium into a complete bowl with 100,000+ capacity sometime in the far future, but right now they're only taking it one step at a time.


----------



## cooperman

Why do most American Stadiums have one open end? Surely the atmosphere would suffer because the sound lost from this side...


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ I like having open or scaled down end zones for stadiums. Sometimes it gives a good vista, it puts more of the seats in the middle of the field where one can see more of the action, and it allows for more unique asymmetrical seating configurations.


----------



## en1044

cooperman said:


> Why do most American Stadiums have one open end? Surely the atmosphere would suffer because the sound lost from this side...


not at all...if your fans are passionate enough it shouldn't matter. besides, endzone seats suck.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

en1044 said:


> not at all...if your fans are passionate enough it shouldn't matter. besides, *endzone seats suck.*


Thats probably 90% of the answer... plus, stadiums tend to have open spaces especially if they're in downtown (to have a great view of the skyline) or by a waterfront... either way, the views are good. Not that it should matter in a game, but its a nice addon.


----------



## WeimieLvr

GunnerJacket said:


> Because of two upsets over above average programs in rebuilding years? I'm guessing most knowledgeable cfb fans outside the southeast couldn't identify it as ECU's home field or suggest that it's architecturally prominent. Again, it's a nice facility but no where near the stature of Michigan, Notre Dame and the like.



No, knowledgeable fans WOULD recognize the unique purple and yellow team colors and the Pirates nickname. 

I noticed that two upsets is enough to have haters trashing the ACC, but it isn't enough to get respect for an 80 year old football program that has been ranked in the top 10 and has a 50,000 seat stadium. You're very "me"-centric with your cathedrals...remember they aren't cathedrals of college football to everyone - I have no desire to see a game in Michigan's stadium with all it's stature (I've been to Neyland, same thing, and it sucks).

Oh, Virginia Tech and West Virginia - then ranked #8 and #14 - are rebuilding? There's always some lame excuse for winning or losing when you aren't supposed to.


----------



## GunnerJacket

WeimieLvr said:


> No, knowledgeable fans WOULD recognize the unique purple and yellow team colors and the Pirates nickname.


The team colors? Sure. The stadium? Not so sure. But that's largely due to the Pirates level of exposure. Most folks on this coast probably couldn't pick out the stadiums for programs like Arizona, Utah, Texas Tech, Kansas State, etc.



> I noticed that two upsets is enough to have haters trashing the ACC, but it isn't enough to get respect for an 80 year old football program that has been ranked in the top 10 and has a 50,000 seat stadium. You're very "me"-centric with your cathedrals...remember they aren't cathedrals of college football to everyone


I've no issue with differences of opinion and I don't pretend mine is the definitive answer. People like what they like. In my first post on this thread I said that when people present this type of listing it usually implies a tiering of that category: ie Which ones are more recognized and celebrated than others? So I offered my interpretation based on that approach. While I recognize ECU is a fine program with devoted fans that doesn't mean I see Dowdy Ficklen as being in the same category as The Horseshoe, the Rose Bowl, etc. But again, that's just me. If I've offended, my apologies as it was unintended.

As for who's riding the ACC over two upsets, I must have missed that and could only assume it stems from the fact the ACC has struggled out of conference for a few years now. I wish it were otherwise, believe me, but it is what it is and my Jackets haven't helped the cause.



> Oh, Virginia Tech and West Virginia - then ranked #8 and #14 - are rebuilding? There's always some lame excuse for winning or losing when you aren't supposed to.


Again, I'm not taking anything away from ECU's accomplishments. They were underdogs in both games, erego those wins were upsets. But now most pundits are questioning whether the Hokies and/or Mountaineers might not be that good. VT has turned to a freshman QB and is replacing several offensive weapons. WVU is retooling some key defensive positions while breaking in a new coaching staff. Maybe they aren't rebuilding to the level of 6-6 seasons, but they weren't picked for national title contenders either. 

Nearly every year several teams ranked in the preseason turn out to be flops, while others rise from the ranks of the unwashed. VT and WVU might go on to win their conferences, but it also may not be surprising for them to lose 2-3 more games each. Does that mean ECU is a bad team? Hardly, I think they're a strong candidate for the CUSA title and BCS berth. But let's not haul off and give them the national title, either. There's plenty of football to be played, still. (yay! :cheers


----------



## en1044

WeimieLvr said:


> No, knowledgeable fans WOULD recognize the unique purple and yellow team colors and the Pirates nickname.
> 
> I noticed that two upsets is enough to have haters trashing the ACC, but it isn't enough to get respect for an 80 year old football program that has been ranked in the top 10 and has a 50,000 seat stadium. You're very "me"-centric with your cathedrals...remember they aren't cathedrals of college football to everyone - I have no desire to see a game in Michigan's stadium with all it's stature (I've been to Neyland, same thing, and it sucks).
> 
> Oh, Virginia Tech and West Virginia - then ranked #8 and #14 - are rebuilding? There's always some lame excuse for winning or losing when you aren't supposed to.


Virginia Tech IS rebuilding, despite what you may think. Sorry.


----------



## cooperman

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Thats probably 90% of the answer... plus, stadiums tend to have open spaces especially if they're in downtown (to have a great view of the skyline) or by a waterfront... either way, the views are good. Not that it should matter in a game, but its a nice addon.


see the point there, strange thing to understand from an English point of view though. In our football stadiums the "end zones" as you call them is the traditional place for fans who like to sing to congregate. I would have thought having fans all around the edge of the pitch creates an intimidating atmosphere for visiting teams.

I suppose with all the stops in play you have in American football a nice view is handy... and in the UK, where football grounds are traditionally built in working class areas there's not many beautiful vistas to be had!

Is it always been the case? I suppose it's handy for concerts as well


----------



## tritown

^^
Most of the classics on this thread seem to be a bowl, or at least have stands on both ends.

Husky Stadium looks out toward Lake Washington, and the foothills of the Cascade Mountains beyond. The view is beautiful, especially on sunny days (which are much more likely early in the season). Hundreds of boats moor in the water beyond the stadium, as well, so there is justification for leaving that end open. As for the other end, looking toward campus and hospital, not really necessary.

But you're right; the stoppage of play leaves a lot of time to look off-field.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

cooperman said:


> see the point there, strange thing to understand from an English point of view though. In our football stadiums the "end zones" as you call them is the traditional place for fans who like to sing to congregate. *I would have thought having fans all around the edge of the pitch creates an intimidating atmosphere for visiting teams.*
> 
> I suppose with all the stops in play you have in American football a nice view is handy... and in the UK, where football grounds are traditionally built in working class areas there's not many beautiful vistas to be had!
> 
> Is it always been the case? I suppose it's handy for concerts as well


I think that in Europe, fan intimidation has a lot to do with visuals (fans jumping around, waving banners, chanting..ect.)... while in the U.S. the only major factor from the fans in Football games is NOISE. Sometimes the crowds go crazy... sometimes they stand completely still... but either way, they're going to be yelling their ass off (in Football, the player's ability to speak to eachother is KEY.... when the opposing team doesn't let you hear yourself, it gets pretty hard to formulate a play)

Look at this stadium for example, quest field.










Even with an open end, the fans get so loud, the players can't even hear themselves (on 1:44 you can see the first example)). Notice how agitated some players get.


----------



## en1044

to continue with the noise discussion, i dont know how many times ive posted this video on this site to show how american football fans operate, but no other video shows it like this. No roof, no real bowl shape, just really really loud fans. Even if you dont understand the game, which im sure many of you dont, you should be able to understand how the crowd is a factor in the game.

and im not even a Clemson fan


----------



## Benn

Clemson has some pretty interesting acoustics though. The stands are really steep, and the shape seems to funnel the sound towards the field. Not to take anything away from the fans they are out of control, but that certainly seems to be the case. The same is true with Husky Stadium in Seattle (when the fans bother to show up anyway).


----------



## Scoots71

*USA - SEC Football Stadiums*

Stadiums of the Southeastern Conference. Many of these are among the largest in the country and the world.

Bryant-Denny Stadium, 92,138. Opened 1929. Alabama Crimson Tide. University of Alabama, Tuscaloosa, AL

























Donald W. Reynolds Razorback Stadium, 76,000. Opened 1938. Arkansas Razorbacks. University of Arkansas, Fayetteville, AR

















Jordan-Hare Stadium, 87,451. Opened 1939. Auburn Tigers. Auburn University, Auburn, AL

















Ben Hill Griffin Stadium, 88,548. Opened 1930. Florida Gators. University of Florida, Gainesville, FL

















Sanford Stadium, 92,746. Opened 1929. Georgia Bulldogs. University of Georgia, Athens, GA

















Commonwealth Stadium, 67,606. Opened 1973. Kentucky Wildcats. University of Kentucky, Lexington, KY

















Tiger Stadium, 92,400. Opened 1924. LSU Tigers. Louisiana State University, Baton Rouge, LA

















Davis Wade Stadium, 55,082. Opened 1914. MSU Bulldogs. Mississippi State University, Starkville, MS

















Vaught-Hemingway Stadium, 60,850. Opened 1915. Ole Miss Rebels. University of Mississippi, Oxford, MS

















Williams-Brice Stadium, 80,250. Opened 1934. USC Gamecocks. University of South Carolina, Columbia, SC

















Neyland Stadium, 102,037. Opened 1921. Tennessee Volunteers. University of Tennessee, Knoxville, TN

















Vanderbilt Stadium, 39,790. Opened 1922. Vanderbilt Commodores. Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN


----------



## Bobby3

Vanderbilt Stadium looks so out of place among those giants. Vandy is the only private school in the SEC isn't it?

Arkansas has a secondary stadium too. War Memorial in Little Rock.


----------



## CharlieP

It always amazes me how some college football stadia with capacities larger than most in the NFL still have so much room for expansion (usually at one or both end zones).


----------



## dfrench8456

Rentschler Field (40,000)
East Hartford Ct
UCONN Huskies
Opened 2003 and is one of the newest stadiums in college football, this stadium was also made to be Expanded.


----------



## Ganis

hngcm said:


> Looks ugly when empty, with all those discolored bleachers...


those would be licensed seats. They get removed at the end of the season...I think.


----------



## Commandant

TCF Bank Stadium (cap. 50,085), Minneapolis, MN:


















Bright House Networks Stadium (cap. 45,301), Orlando, FL:

















FIU Stadium (cap. 23,500 but expandable), Miami, FL:









Stanford Stadium (cap. 50,000), Palo Alto, CA:









InfoCision Stadium - Summa Field (cap. 30,000), Akron, OH


----------



## Suburbanist

An upside of college football stadia is that they don't, to the extent of my knowledge, sell naming rights. For instance, I couldn't imagine Beavers - Citibank Arena.

Nonetheless, I'd find very cool if they updated those stadia even at expense of seating capacity. And it would be "uttermost cool" to have a college football stadium with a roof, a complete one, suites that could be used to attract faculty and staff to the games and even some kind of nerd club, where people wiht GPA > 3.9 could go for free and have a good time with snacks and that on. It would be very interesting.


----------



## Commandant

A few more:

Gerald J. Ford Stadium (cap. 32,000), Dallas, TX










Skelly Field at H.A. Chapman Stadium (cap. 30,000), Tulsa, OK


----------



## westsidebomber

Commandant said:


> Stanford Stadium (cap. 50,000), Palo Alto, CA:


They just recently finished a complete renovation of Stanford Stadium. I think prior to the 2006-2007 season. A great renovation, but lost a lot of history in the process.


----------



## westsidebomber

Suburbanist said:


> An upside of college football stadia is that they don't, to the extent of my knowledge, sell naming rights. For instance, I couldn't imagine Beavers - Citibank Arena.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'd find very cool if they updated those stadia even at expense of seating capacity. And it would be "uttermost cool" to have a college football stadium with a roof, a complete one, suites that could be used to attract faculty and staff to the games and even some kind of nerd club, where people wiht GPA > 3.9 could go for free and have a good time with snacks and that on. It would be very interesting.


Some of the newer ones do sell the naming rights (Ex. Minnesota's TCF Bank Stadium.) but you are right that generally, college stadiums do not sell the naming rights.


----------



## hngcm

westsidebomber said:


> They just recently finished a complete renovation of Stanford Stadium. I think prior to the 2006-2007 season. A great renovation, but lost a lot of history in the process.


Renovation?

It looks like a brand new stadium...


----------



## ryebreadraz

hngcm said:


> Renovation?
> 
> It looks like a brand new stadium...


It basically is. They kept some of the foundation, a scoreboard and a few other things, but 98% of the stadium is brand new.


----------



## KingmanIII

Suburbanist said:


> An upside of college football stadia is that they don't, to the extent of my knowledge, sell naming rights. For instance, I couldn't imagine Beavers - Citibank Arena.


Three of the five stadia in the post before yours sold their naming rights.

The old ones mostly don't, but many of the newer ones do.


----------



## Calvin W

*American College Stadium Construction/Expansion*

Hi all, just a thought here, can we combine all the College construction threads into one or would it be too big?

Seems they are rarely kept up to date and are often missed all together. 

Right now there are a few new football stadiums under construction and plent under expansion. Not to mention basketball arenas, hockey arenas, baseball, etc.

If nothing else maybe we can use this to post links just to make things easier.


----------



## Indyman

Indiana University Memorial Stadium








http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/149695/995_0051.JPG








http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/149595/995_0035.JPG








http://media.courierpress.com/media/img/photos/2009/06/27/20090627-233932-pic-175228276_t607.jpg








http://www.ratioarchitects.com/assets/uploads/IU_Memorial_Stadium.jpg


----------



## KingmanIII

^^ so good to see this get done

If there's any school whose football program is long overdue for a pick-me-up, it's IU...


----------



## weava

The IU additions looks amazing. I love the look of that building part in the center of the upper deck, what's that part used for, just a lobby?


----------



## matthemod

Nice update to the stadium, now if only our team was any good...


----------



## Kapow32

that addition completely changes the character of the stadium, instead of looking like an oversized highschool stadium, it now looks like the home of a respectable college program, if only the team can make the same transition.


----------



## Indyman

The central building is used for many purposes. They host events and dinner in there occasionally. 

btw...Our recruiting class is absolutely awful again so I wouldn't expect anything fantastic from IU. I have faith in the progress of the young basketball team though.


----------



## Bobby3

Maybe the stadium upgrade will help get recruits, before the new end it wasn't exactly appealing. Now it looks good.


----------



## Scba

Wait, Indiana has a football team?


----------



## Commandant

Nippert Stadium (cap. 35,097), Cincinnati, OH:









Expansion:


----------



## Benn

Well that would be different, not really a fan, but at least its interesting. a slightly more regular upper level might make more sense visually, though the site certainly has its difficulties. Any word on how press/premium seating is gonna be integreated. Or on likelyhood or timeline.


----------



## BoulderGrad

Commandant said:


> Folsom Field (cap. 53,750), Boulder, CO:


In my 100% completely unbiased opinion (wink wink, nudge nudge ): Far and away the best stadium in College football on a number of levels

Scenery: See the pretty Flatirons in the background?
Location: Right in the heart of campus
Intimacy: You can practically reach out and touch the players on the field (and high five them too)
Quality of play: Okay, so we're working on that...


----------



## Commandant

Mackay Stadium (cap. 29,993), Reno, NV:









Aloha Stadium (cap. 50,000), Honolulu, HI:









Reynolds Razorback Stadium (cap. 76,000), Fayetteville, AR:









Commonwealth Stadium (cap. 67,606), Lexington, KY:









Kinnick Stadium (cap. 70,585), Iowa City, IA:









Memorial Stadium (cap. 62,143), Champaign, IL:









John B. and June M. Scheumann Stadium (cap. 22,500), Muncie, IN:


----------



## Commandant

Beaver Stadium (cap. 107,282), State College, PA:









UB Stadium (cap. 29,013), Amherst, NY:









Doyt L. Perry Stadium (cap. 24,000), Bowling Green, OH:









Carter-Finley Stadium (cap. 57,583), Raleigh, NC:


----------



## RaiderATO

nomarandlee said:


> Yes of course there will always be an arbitrary line as the same could e said about classifying divisions 1, 1a, 2, 3 in college athletics.


Those lines between divisions aren't arbitrary. They play by a different set of rules concerning scholarships. AQ and non-AQ teams play by the exact same set of rules. Currently there is an "arbitrary" line exists that ultimately says that Vanderbilt is more deserving than Boise St. because their president aligned them in the SEC in 1932. And if Villanova jumps to FBS, then they'll have greater access than teams infinitely better than them.

Most importantly, why does there always have to be this arbitrary line? No other division of FB has it. Not even NCAA basketball has it. While there are biases towards a conference, each conference has the same amount of access. This isn't the same in the BCS right now.

I'm not looking for a handout for teams. Just an equal level of access. Let teams prove their worth on the field, not through politics.

/OT


----------



## nomarandlee

RaiderATO said:


> Those lines between divisions aren't arbitrary. They play by a different set of rules concerning scholarships. AQ and non-AQ teams play by the exact same set of rules.


So that is assuming that a team with X scholarships will always be able to beat a team with a lower amount of Y scholarships? These are presumptions are categorizing based on presumptions is inherently arbitrary in that such presumptions can't be proven every time unless they are tested everytime. 


> Currently there is an "arbitrary" line exists that ultimately says that Vanderbilt is more deserving than Boise St. because their president aligned them in the SEC in 1932. And if Villanova jumps to FBS, then they'll have greater access than teams infinitely better than them.


BCS conferences pull in and distribute more money then the other conferences . In terms of being competitive I see that not being much less important then the standards of number of scholarship, enrollment, a host of other categories one could want to divide up divisions and conferances.


> Most importantly, why does there always have to be this arbitrary line? No other division of FB has it. Not even NCAA basketball has it. While there are biases towards a conference, each conference has the same amount of access. This isn't the same in the BCS right now.


I am a for a playoff system. I am for a playoff that involves teams outside of the major conferences. However failing to acknowledge that there are income generating conferences that are more so then other conferences isn't reflecting reality.
The fact is that there will always be teams on the margins who think on their best day they can compete. Its not realistic to have a playoff involving everybody so its best to use the eye test against those in the majors, if any are deserving in a given year.


----------



## RaiderATO

I haven't seen many Sun Belt stadiums on here, which I think are some of the best small stadiums in college football. A couple will likely be re-posts in this thread.

ASU Stadium (30,964) Arkansas State University









FAU Stadium (est. completion Fall 2011) Florida Atlantic University









FIU Stadium (20,000) Florida International University (unimpressive, but it's the first phase of many)









Cajun Field (31,000) University of Louisiana-Lafayette








The first field to be known as "The Swamp" as the field is below grade, and would often flood. Enhanced drainage and pumping has eliminated that issue.

Malone Stadium (30,427) University of Louisiana-Monroe









Johnny "Red" Floyd Stadium (31,000) Middle Tennessee State University









New North Texas Stadium (32-35,000) U/C to open in 2011 (construction thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=716944 )









Ladd Peebles Stadium (40,646) University of South Alabama (joins FBS football in 2012)









Veterans Memorial Stadium (30,000) Troy University









Houchens Industries – L. T. Smith Stadium (22,000) Western Kentucky University








I've never been able to find a better pic of the new renovations.


----------



## RaiderATO

nomarandlee said:


> So that is assuming that a team with X scholarships will always be able to beat a team with a lower amount of Y scholarships?
> 
> ...However failing to acknowledge that there are income generating conferences that are more so then other conferences isn't reflecting reality.


You're talking about _conferences_ instead of teams. Teams are the ones that play for championships, not the conferences. AQ teams often are outpaced by non-AQ teams at the gate and in merchandise. They are still deemed more worthy than others, based solely upon their conference association. Their association which often was decided in a time when athletic accomplishment had little to no bearing on their inclusion.

And: There aren't arbitrary lines between divisions. They play by a different set of rules. Plain and simple. There aren't different rules between AQ and non-AQ teams, but some are still arbitrarily held in higher regard based upon the company they keep, instead of their


----------



## BoulderGrad

Just announced: Developer for the rennovation of Husky Stadium selected.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...012557511__selected_as_husky_stadium_dev.html


----------



## slipperydog

BoulderGrad said:


> Just announced: Developer for the rennovation of Husky Stadium selected.
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...012557511__selected_as_husky_stadium_dev.html




























































Current


----------



## Commandant

Alumni Stadium (cap. 44,500), Chestnut Hill, MA:









Byrd Stadium (cap. 51,500), College Park, MD:









Memorial Stadium (cap. 62,143), Champaign, IL:


----------



## Benn

Going for some pre-renovation pics on those last two. Memorial stadium in particular looks quite a bit different these days.


----------



## KingmanIII

Commandant said:


> Byrd Stadium (cap. 51,500), College Park, MD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorial Stadium (cap. 62,143), Champaign, IL:


Both look quite different after renovations/additions:


----------



## BoulderGrad

slipperydog said:


> Current


Googling the topic, it seems these are old renderings from back when they were trying to get money from the state for the project. The latest plan has not yet been released as far as I can tell.


----------



## Benn

No the just announced a new architect and a contractor. 360 Architects got the contract, these older ones were from Populous, so I'm sure it will change, though based on their recent work I'm not overly optimistic about how it will change.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

W00t! UW and WSU will now both get renovations. Can't wait.


p.s. I love this thread. I always see a new stadium everytime I visit.


----------



## mattec

Conference USA:

East:

ECU









Marshall









UCF









UAB









Southern Miss









Memphis









West:

Tulane









Houston









Rice









Tulsa









SMU









UTEP


----------



## ADCS

GunnerJacket said:


> You mean the upper tiers are different lengths from the lower tiers, or that the two upper decks appear to have different lengths from each other?
> 
> From all the pictures I've seen both upper decks are the same length and they essentially match the length of the field. If the open corners are bowled in to match the closed end of the stadium, you'd see the same extension out of the lower tier for several yards before angling towards the end zone seating, creating the same effect on either side of the upper tiers.
> 
> As to the one upper side having a different form than the other I think that becomes forgiven if/when the lower tier is bowled in, but I'm not entirely against it as is. Each new addition had different objectives than the other.
> 
> One man's opine.


This is very true. The first upper deck was mainly to build the press box and add seating in the 1970s. The second was mainly to add luxury boxes in the early 2000s. Of course, these types of expansions will look different. 

The south end zone had not been bowled in for many years, originally due to the baseball stadium encroaching upon its space. When the space became available to expand, Oklahoma was a running team, and they did not want to mitigate the effect of the wind on play. Now, they've built their athletic center underneath the stand, and the stand itself is not at angle with the rest of the lower deck.


----------



## slipperydog

ADCS said:


> This is very true. The first upper deck was mainly to build the press box and add seating in the 1970s. The second was mainly to add luxury boxes in the early 2000s. Of course, these types of expansions will look different.
> 
> The south end zone had not been bowled in for many years, originally due to the baseball stadium encroaching upon its space. When the space became available to expand, Oklahoma was a running team, and they did not want to mitigate the effect of the wind on play. Now, they've built their athletic center underneath the stand, and the stand itself is not at angle with the rest of the lower deck.


I've been to quite a few games there, and I think if they really wanted to, they could deconstruct that stand, build a new one that connects on level with the rest of the lower stand, and still not interfere with the new football facility. Of course they'd also have take down the new scoreboard, but to be honest there's really no problem with the stand as it is, I think it looks fine. (Plus the steepness of the stand makes for a good weekend workout of stadium steps)

That said, I'd be more for a re-design of the old upper deck when the new press box is eventually constructed. Maybe wrap it all the way around the end zone to match the newer side.


----------



## allpeeps4me

SANFORD STADIUM. ATHENS, GEORGIA



















KYLE FIELD COLLEGE. STATION, TEXAS


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Aggieland and Sanford look very imposing. Awesome.


----------



## sweet-d

Walbanger said:


> Could host Rugby?


Well maybe it's big enough for Rugby but Rutger's Rugby Team doesn't play there though. Now from the way it looks problably not but maybe yes it looks like the field would be slightly smaller than rugby field. It's looks like almost big enough but not quite to fit rugby. But hey I may be wrong they may have made field large enough for soccer which make it large enough Rugby. Because there field's are the same size now if I'm wrong about that then correct me.


----------



## Anubis2051

sweet-d said:


> Well maybe it's big enough for Rugby but Rutger's Rugby Team doesn't play there though. Now from the way it looks problably not but maybe yes it looks like the field would be slightly smaller than rugby field. It's looks like almost big enough but not quite to fit rugby. But hey I may be wrong they may have made field large enough for soccer which make it large enough Rugby. Because there field's are the same size now if I'm wrong about that then correct me.


The field is turf now (I don't recall it ever being grass though) with the makers dyed right into the turf so I'm not sure how it could be used for soccer. There are anchor points for additional seating all over the outer boundaries, I wonder if that's what the extra room is for? I did find these pictures that seem to indicate there was grass there at one point:










Rutgers Soccer and Lacrosse teams however play down the street at Yurcak Field, identified as one of the premier Soccer facilities in the county:


----------



## Galen697

Can anybody make out what this stadium is? I found these pics on a bleacher construction site but I'm stumped on what this place is:


----------



## weava

Galen697 said:


> Can anybody make out what this stadium is? I found these pics on a bleacher construction site but I'm stumped on what this place is:


looks like Troy Univ.


----------



## Scoots71

weava said:


> looks like Troy Univ.


That is correct. It is Veterans Memorial Stadium in Troy, Alabama. Capacity 30,000. Troy University Trojans.


























Fun fact, the upper deck without the press box is built to be easily removed in the event they decide to bowl in the open end zone with those same bleachers, therefore allowing them to build a new upper level to match the larger one on the opposite sideline with a matching suite building.


----------



## FastFerrari

DKR - Texas Longhorns (100,119)







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bigmac1212

*BOCA RATON - FAU Stadium (30,000)*

One of the newest schools to play Division 1 football, Florida Atlantic University, will complete their new on-campus stadium by this fall. It's has a wierd segmentation of the seating area.


----------



## slipperydog

Webcam: http://www.fau.edu/stadium/multimedia.html


----------



## KingmanIII

preliminary design:









look familiar?


----------



## Scba

All I ever see are renderings, but hasn't this supposedly been U/C for a while now?

Pretty tame and lame stadium, looks a lot like UCF and FIU down there.


----------



## KingmanIII

Scba said:


> All I ever see are renderings, but hasn't this supposedly been U/C for a while now?
> 
> Pretty tame and lame stadium, looks a lot like UCF and FIU down there.


the new design looks little (if anything) like the UCF/FIU plans

construction started not too long ago


----------



## broncoempire

Scba said:


> All I ever see are renderings, but hasn't this supposedly been U/C for a while now?
> 
> Pretty tame and lame stadium, looks a lot like UCF and FIU down there.


The construction has been underway for about three months now. The current design is an improvement on the earlier design which, as it appears, was merely a smaller version of UCF's Bright House Networks Stadium. As a former attendee/ graduate of FAU, among other locales, I can tell you that they have been threatening to build this for the better part of a decade now. Long, long ago, there were even proposals to build something akin to copy of the Syracuse Carrier Dome. No renderings exist as far as I know, but they seriously thought that they could go from nothing to a major D-1A school in less than a decade, which would warrant such a facility. Trust me when I say that they suffer from severe delusions of grandeur down there. They cannot even come close to filling their current home, 20,500 seat Lockhart Stadium, though it is 30 minutes from campus. 










My brother is still taking classes there; I'll try to get him to take some pictures for us if he can find his way back there sometime this week.


----------



## mattec

broncoempire said:


> The construction has been underway for about three months now. The current design is an improvement on the earlier design which, as it appears, was merely a smaller version of UCF's Bright House Networks Stadium. As a former attendee/ graduate of FAU, among other locales, I can tell you that they have been threatening to build this for the better part of a decade now. Long, long ago, there were even proposals to build something akin to copy of the Syracuse Carrier Dome. No renderings exist as far as I know, but they seriously thought that they could go from nothing to a major D-1A school in less than a decade, which would warrant such a facility. Trust me when I say that they suffer from severe delusions of grandeur down there. They cannot even come close to filling their current home, 20,500 seat Lockhart Stadium, though it is 30 minutes from campus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is still taking classes there; I'll try to get him to take some pictures for us if he can find his way back there sometime this week.


Its not really about filling the stadiums, but positioning for future conference alignments. However, I do agree something Carrier Dome-esque would have benn a bit more than a bit over the top


----------



## fauowls44

broncoempire said:


> They cannot even come close to filling their current home, 20,500 seat Lockhart Stadium, though it is 30 minutes from campus.


A lot of that has to do with the location of Lockhart being so far from campus, and also the fact that Lockhart is a dump. It has to be one of, if not the worst, facility in all of FBS football. Thankfully, it is our home no longer.


----------



## fauowls44

The Goodyear Blimp was above campus today taking pictures:


----------



## KingmanIII

stadium construction cam can be found here


----------



## fauowls44

FAU also launched a virtual map today. It can be found here: http://fau.io-media.com/


----------



## JYDA

Will the surface be artificial or grass?


----------



## RaiderATO

It's going to go up quickly, but it'll take some great construction coordination to be open this season.

They've front loaded the schedule with away games, so the first game would be October 15.


----------



## fauowls44

JYDA said:


> Will the surface be artificial or grass?


It will be a natural grass field.


----------



## Commandant

Wheaton College, McCully Stadium (cap. 4,100), Wheaton, IL









North Central College, Benedetti–Wehrli Stadium (cap. 5,500), Naperville, IL (former home of the Chicago Fire 2002-03)









Bakersfield College, Memorial Stadium (cap. 20,000), Bakersfield, CA









Santa Ana College, Santa Ana Stadium (cap. 9,000), Santa Ana, CA

















Santa Barbara City College, La Playa Stadium (cap. 10,000), Santa Barbara, CA









El Camino College, Murdock Stadium (cap. 12,127), Torrance, CA (former home of the NASL Los Angeles Aztecs 1975-76)









East Los Angeles College, Weingart Stadium (cap. 20,355), Monterey Park, CA (former home of the NASL Los Angeles Aztecs 1974)


----------



## Bobby3

(Greater) LA has some cool little stadiums.


----------



## ardamir

FastFerrari said:


> DKR - Texas Longhorns (100,119)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I go to 2 or 3 UT games a year and cant help but notice the crowds there are very quite. My high school games had a more involved crowd.


----------



## chibimatty

This has probably been asked before, but what is the general reason for the open end I see on so many college grounds? Is it something to do with concerts or college celebrations?


----------



## GunnerJacket

chibimatty said:


> This has probably been asked before, but what is the general reason for the open end I see on so many college grounds? Is it something to do with concerts or college celebrations?


Most typically it's a matter of cost savings. The stadiums often begin as smaller venues with stands along either sidelnines and eventually bowl in one end. (Keep in mind that with American football sideline seats are the overwhelming preference compared to soccer. Most gridiron fans would prefer to see a pair of 9,000 seat stands towering on either sideline than be in a shallow 18k bowl like many MLS venues.) 

From there cost efficiency often dictates more premium seating is the first priority in expansion instead of more general seating. As such these suites and boxes typically go along the sidelines with the best views, right above the main stands. At this point further additions become a matter of economics: Sometimes adding to existing stands is also about renovating the conditions of the older stands, or it's about the land accessibility, the flow of people and traffic, etc. For some places the open end becomes kind of a character trait, and some folks would suggest seeing 3 larger sides filled in is more imposing than all sides filled in at a shallower level.

So it's in part economics and natural stadium growth, and it has grown into something of a customary trait.


----------



## slipperydog

The "horseshoe" shape was also a trendy structural design back in the 60's-70's. Just a quirky thing of college football. But yea, the best views for football occur along the sides. Then the ends get filled in when demand and funds dictate.


----------



## vanbasten88

slipperydog said:


> The "horseshoe" shape was also a trendy structural design back in the 60's-70's. Just a quirky thing of college football. But yea, the best views for football occur along the sides. Then the ends get filled in when demand and funds dictate.


Is it possible for the general fan to watch and understand the play of the game if they sit behind the endzone, or would you have to be more experienced at following the game? I ask because one day I will get to the USA for either a college game or an NFL game and by your collective reasoning above, the cheapest and thus more affordable to a tourist seats seem likely to be behind the endzone. I am a soccer fan and I'm used to watching my game of preference from behind the goals. but I'd hate to shell out some serious coin and miss out on the full experience if you catch my drift.I understand the basics of the American game but I'm by no means an expert and there are probably subtleties that go over my head like a 747.


----------



## westsidebomber

vanbasten88 said:


> Is it possible for the general fan to watch and understand the play of the game if they sit behind the endzone, or would you have to be more experienced at following the game? I ask because one day I will get to the USA for either a college game or an NFL game and by your collective reasoning above, the cheapest and thus more affordable to a tourist seats seem likely to be behind the endzone. I am a soccer fan and I'm used to watching my game of preference from behind the goals. but I'd hate to shell out some serious coin and miss out on the full experience if you catch my drift.I understand the basics of the American game but I'm by no means an expert and there are probably subtleties that go over my head like a 747.


American football is ALL about movement down the field and it's much easier to judge forward progress when you're sitting on the sidelines. I don't think it has anything to do with understanding the game or not. I mean, I understand the game pretty dang well but I still hate sitting down low behind the endzone. Different games, different seating preferences.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I have to agree with westside, especially if you're new to the game. American football is all about the incremental progress of a team moving down the field, and that translates much better from the sidelines. As you become more attuned to the play structures, traditional movements and so forth then the end zone seats can be as exciting.


----------



## KingmanIII

chibimatty said:


> This has probably been asked before, but what is the general reason for the open end I see on so many college grounds? Is it something to do with concerts or college celebrations?


at some places it's where the athletics building or basketball fieldhouse was built -- often many years ago

For instance, U of Wisconsin's old fieldhouse is located behind the end zone at Camp Randall Stadium:



















Oklahoma State's Gallagher-Iba Arena butts up against the field at Boone-Pickens Stadium:


----------



## Bobby3

Off topic, but I like UW's fieldhouse, looks like it has an awesome atmosphere when full.


----------



## vanbasten88

GunnerJacket said:


> I have to agree with westside, especially if you're new to the game. American football is all about the incremental progress of a team moving down the field, and that translates much better from the sidelines. As you become more attuned to the play structures, traditional movements and so forth then the end zone seats can be as exciting.


Thanks for answering both GJ and westsidebomber....all good info to have in my mind when i'm scanning stubhub for tickets one day in the near future..cheers:cheers:


----------



## slipperydog

Kenan Stadium "Blue Zone" update:
http://www.newkenan.com/PhotoAlbum.dbml?&DB_OEM_ID=3360&PALBID=397333

Webcam:
http://oxblue.com/pro/open/uncaa/kenanstadium




























Current view:


----------



## Benn

The new endzone is just awful in the context of Keenan. and the massing is just sooo clumsy and foreign to what is there (and looks pretty good). I guess if the do the whole red brick thing on the sidelines and redo the press boxes it could be okay, but the current horseshoe was really nice the way it was.


----------



## Bobby3

I'm a Carolina fan and I hate the expansion. It'll get more people to games, but it basically ruins the stadium.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I'm reserving judgement for now, but if they ever complete all the desired renovations proposed for the stadium this could become one of the premier stadiums going. Leg room was always at a premium, but the viewsheds and setting were top notch. I'll miss the pines, but if this yields the impacts desired then it's the right move.

Kenan and UVA's Scott Stadiums are highly underrated architecturally.


----------



## Northern Lotus

Oregon's Autzen stadium was originally designed by S.O.M. and was dug from a hill. Even after the expansion, you can see that on the one side, one has to walk up the hill to descend to the seats. Very cool design.


----------



## Northern Lotus

pdxor said:


> Commandant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autzen Stadium (cap. 54,000), Eugene, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auzten is cool, saw some big concerts there back in the '80s.
> *Go Ducks!*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the expanded current view of the stadium.
Click to expand...


----------



## fauowls44

Here is a new video tour of the new stadium lead by Owls coach Howard Schnellenberger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etcc-0FGGlI&feature=player_embedded#at=49

Also a new video from the local news:

http://www.cbs12.com/news/football-4733509-stadium-fau.html


----------



## fauowls44

The Sun Sentinel has a 360 photo tour of the new stadium:
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/fau-owls/fl-fau-360-football-stadium-tour,0,7485331.htmlpage


----------



## vitaming

Potential MLS venue?


----------



## mattec

vitaming said:


> Potential MLS venue?


doubt it


----------



## JJG

mattec said:


> doubt it


HIGHLY doubt it.

New Orleans will remain an NFL (and looking less and less everyday, NBA) city.


----------



## mattec

JJG said:


> HIGHLY doubt it.
> 
> New Orleans will remain an NFL (and looking less and less everyday, NBA) city.


Also, Tulane is allowing local HSs to use the field for their games, along with using it as their teams main practice field. I doubt there is enough time in the fall to schedule anything else.


----------



## Go Owls

triodegradable2 said:


> I think this stadium looks nice , but it have someting that I do not like , may be the sand !! or a beach in th stadium ? why ?


FAU is about 3 miles from the beach and you can actually see the ocean from the suites. FAU went with a beach theme to emphasize its motto of "football in paradise" and play up its proximity to the beach. There's no other stadium like it in the U.S.

Also worth noting is that the "sand beach" area is actually a small island with palm trees and is surrounded by the main paths in and out of the stadium. Ergo, you don't have to walk through the "beach" to get to your seat, so there will be no problems whatsoever with "sand in your cleats" (or seats).


----------



## triodegradable2

ah yeah I understood , I can now understand why the idea and that reminiscence , well Greets from Buenos Aires Argentina , and good new year :cheers:


----------



## mattec

Go Owls said:


> FAU is about 3 miles from the beach and you can actually see the ocean from the suites. FAU went with a beach theme to emphasize its motto of "football in paradise" and play up its proximity to the beach. There's no other stadium like it in the U.S.


i'm pretty sure Hawaii has you beat on the whole football in paradise thing...


----------



## Jim856796

FAU has a modest-looking football stadium. They tryin' to be responsible or something. It is stated that the steel stadium would allow for future expansion up to 65,000 seats as well as a roof if needed.


----------



## JJG

Jim856796 said:


> FAU has a modest-looking football stadium. They tryin' to be responsible or something. It is stated that the steel stadium would allow for future expansion up to 65,000 seats *as well as a roof if needed*.


OH GOD, *NO*! DON'T TEMPT THEM!!!

:lol:


----------



## Jim856796

^^Please do not try to get other users banned. Those are the statements on Wikipedia or other reports.


----------



## en1044

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Please do not try to get other users banned. Those are the statements on Wikipedia or other reports.


Quit taking stuff so seriously. You're a regular Buzz Killington around here.


----------



## JJG

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Please do not try to get other users banned. Those are the statements on Wikipedia or other reports.


Yeah that was what ya call, a joke.


----------



## Lumbergo

a 30K stadium with a roof (capable of hosting events such as concerts) actually was the original plan...but the money to build such a stadium was not available. the school badly needed a stadium of their own (lockhart was a terrible stadium), and what they decided to do instead is perfect in my opinion. like most college stadia, it's expandable but for a school and program of it's size, this stadium will work just fine.


----------



## dfwabel

http://www.wwltv.com/news/Council-passes-zonin-150048745.html



> NEW ORLEANS -- Plans for a football stadium on the Tulane University campus hit a snag after an ordinance for an interim zoning district was passed by the City Council. The district will force to colleges such as Tulane to go before the City Planning Commission before building large-scale projects like a stadium.
> 
> The ordinance passed 4-2, with Councilman Jon Johnson and Councilwoman Cynthia Hedge-Morrell in opposition. Councilman Eric Granderson was absent.
> 
> Councilwoman Susan Guidry, who proposed the ordinance, said her motion is designed to allow time for more public discussion on these types of major projects.
> 
> The ordinance prohibits "the construction or expansion to existing structures of any building or facility within college and university campuses that will result in a building or facility in excess of 250,000 square feet of gross floor area and will cover a footprint of more than 50,000 square feet within any residential zoning district..."


----------



## mattec

The Mayor is against the zoning measure as well as the planning commission. + the city council vote was split. 

----------------

here is a PP from a community forum

http://tulaneathletics.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/CommunityMttg060612.pdf


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz

they can't even sell out a game in renderings?


----------



## JJG

ihav3nofri3ndzz said:


> they can't even sell out a game in renderings?


Hey, it's Tulane.... give 'em time.


----------



## Nikola10

it so beautiful this american football stadium


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://www.nola.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/07/tulane_stadium_oked_by_new_orl.html

*Tulane Stadium gets go-ahead after New Orleans City Council kills interim zoning district*
Published: Thursday, July 12, 2012, 11:33 AM Updated: Thursday, July 12, 2012, 12:01 PM


----------



## mattec

Good going. Now all CUSA needs is for the UA BoT to get off their high horse and let UAB build their stadium.


----------



## Scba

How do you access the top tier? I'm not seeing any tunnels.


----------



## JJG

Scba said:


> How do you access the top tier? I'm not seeing any tunnels.


Stairs in front..... even though you can't really see those on the render, either. 

But that's what it would be.


----------



## bigarash

Great Stadiums!!!


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> This is certainly one of my favourites (Princeton Stadium).


Some more images of the fantastic stadium:


----------



## mattec

CougarRed said:


> Renderings for the new Univ. of Houston stadium. Groundbreaking December 4, 2012.


this is big enough for its own thread


----------



## JJG

mattec said:


> this is big enough for its own thread


It has its own thread. Coug just wanted to include it in this....


----------



## SJAnfield

CougarRed said:


> I just learned today that Stanford's upper deck is aluminum/metal, not concrete. I was very surprised.


Absolutely hate the athletic program, positively wild about the stadium. It's aluminum mainly because this stadium was built in a matter of months. It's build inside of the old Stanford Stadium bowl. The day after the season ended, the construction crews tore out the old bowl and built this gem in its place with time to spare before opening day kickoff the very next season. It helps that it was Stanford. They pretty much took out their checkbook and asked what number to put down.


----------



## skaP187

I think I never posted in this thread, but thanks very much for uploading all the pictures. The´re some real nice college stadiums there! Spectaculair caps, 1 tire stands that seem to make the Dortmund one like small.
I have to say that I like the stadiums with the goal end open, my favourite beeing the Gerald J. Ford Stadium. It´s simple, but elagant and beautifull. (the colors also help, because I like Barca...) I don´t realy like the stadiums, where they later fild in that endzone, but well. Typical American style and I like it.
Also gotta say, stadiums without roofs look so much better! Saludos de España! Go US!
Keep´m coming!


----------



## joezierer

Right now the colleges are in their Bowl Season, single game matchups between different teams in different stadiums. Today is a special one as two of the games are held in baseball stadiums:

















Pinstripe Bowl in New York's Yankee Stadium

















Fight Hunger Bowl in San Francisco's AT&T Park


----------



## skaP187

Sorry but those baseballstadiums used for football, I´ve rarely see a stadium sutable for that and these ones are defuantly not one of them.
Last one is a nice baseballstadium though, but these are not college stadiums are they?


----------



## Topher51

skaP187 said:


> Sorry but those baseball stadiums used for football, I´ve rarely see a stadium suitable for that and these ones are definately not one of them.
> Last one is a nice baseball stadium though, but these are not college stadiums are they?


There aren't many college football games played in baseball specific stadiums. These two examples are of bowl games, which are basically exhibition games at the end of the season. Occasionally they will play a regular season game in a baseball park, but it is rare. No college football teams play all their home games in stadiums like this. 

Back in the early 20th century baseball was much bigger than football in the US and most pro football teams played in baseball stadiums. This is sort of a throwback to that. Also, since bowl game organizers are trying to sell tickets to two fan bases that have to travel to the game, it helps having the stadium in the urban areas like San Fran and the Bronx to make the game more appealing.


----------



## will101

skaP187 said:


> Sorry but those baseballstadiums used for football, I´ve rarely see a stadium sutable for that and these ones are defuantly not one of them.
> Last one is a nice baseballstadium though, but these are not college stadiums are they?


They've announced that the Fight Hunger Bowl will move 40 miles south to Santa Clara Stadium in 2014.


----------



## JJG

will101 said:


> They've announced that the Fight Hunger Bowl will move 40 miles south to Santa Clara Stadium in 2014.


I gotta admit, out of all the baseball (specific) parks in the country, AT&T Park is the best to hold football by far...


----------



## Anubis2051

joezierer said:


> Right now the colleges are in their Bowl Season, single game matchups between different teams in different stadiums. Today is a special one as two of the games are held in baseball stadiums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinstripe Bowl in New York's Yankee Stadium


I was on the field for both games at Yankee Stadium in 2011 (Rutgers Vs. Army and Rutgers Vs. Iowa State in the Pinstripe Bowl, Rutgers won both games). 

Rutgers being only a few miles away in New Jersey was able to draw a good crowd for both. Probably helps that a lot of Rutgers students are Yankee fans as well. 

Absolutely a much better football stadium than I had expected. 

Here's a few pictures:



























































































































RMB2007 said:


> Some more images of the fantastic stadium:


I grew up not to far from here. Amazing stadium. They usually keep it kind of open, so it's a fun place to go hang out on a nice day!


----------



## Anubis2051

JJG said:


> I gotta admit, out of all the baseball (specific) parks in the country, AT&T Park is the best to hold football by far...


Fenway?


----------



## JJG

Anubis2051 said:


> Fenway?


I still say AT&T.


----------



## Calvin W

There is no GOOD baseball stadium to play football at.... That's why they are Baseball stadiums. Same as playing a game of baseball in a football stadium. Something has to give to fit it in.....

Compromise.... As soon as that gets involved, then it's not a good place to play a different sport....


----------



## Anubis2051

Calvin W said:


> There is no GOOD baseball stadium to play football at.... That's why they are Baseball stadiums. Same as playing a game of baseball in a football stadium. Something has to give to fit it in.....
> 
> Compromise.... As soon as that gets involved, then it's not a good place to play a different sport....


I think we can safely say there was at least one stadium that was perfectly suitable for both sports:










Also, sort of related, the Alamo Dome in San Antonito, home to several bowl games, will be hosting a pre-season series for the Texas Rangers this spring. The dome wasn't designed with baseball in mind. Here's the layout. 280 down the lines! That should be interesting


----------



## Suburbanist

They need to get rid of the outdated bowl system and move to national playoffs for college football. The bowls can then be used as playoff games.


----------



## Calvin W

Anubis2051 said:


> I think we can safely say there was at least one stadium that was perfectly suitable for both sports:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, sort of related, the Alamo Dome in San Antonito, home to several bowl games, will be hosting a pre-season series for the Texas Rangers this spring. The dome wasn't designed with baseball in mind. Here's the layout. 280 down the lines! That should be interesting


Are you serious? In football mode how far away are the fans in that picture? If that stadium was around today NO NFL team would willingly play there. Any College team would play there only as a last resort as well.


----------



## rantanamo

slipperydog said:


> There are too many schools for four conferences of 16 teams. People keep saying this, but it's not going to happen.


The inference is that D-I or FBS would be paired down by raising the attendance requirement for membership.


----------



## joezierer

rantanamo said:


> The inference is that D-I or FBS would be paired down by raising the attendance requirement for membership.


Yeah but schools that are considered dumpable changes year to year. SMU and BYU used to be major schools and now they'd be on the short list, just 30 years on. Auburn this year was a trainwreck but we know they can be better than that.

So the question becomes, who do you cut?


----------



## KingmanIII

joezierer said:


> Yeah but schools that are considered dumpable changes year to year. SMU and BYU used to be major schools and now they'd be on the short list, just 30 years on.


SMU? Maybe. BYU? Hell no.



> Auburn this year was a trainwreck but we know they can be better than that.


Auburn still draws 85k per game plus 'Bama wouldn't let that happen



> So the question becomes, who do you cut?


Start with the schools who don't average the requisite 15k per game, perhaps raise it to 25k or even 30k.

If you can't draw 30k to your games, you ain't playin' big-time football.


----------



## carnifex2005

Looks like the Cotton Bowl held at Cowboys Stadium will be the host of the first BCS playoff championship in 2015.

The Rose and Sugar bowls will host college football's first national semifinals on Jan. 1, 2015. Also both of those bowls will always play on Jan. 1st during the 12 year agreement.


----------



## slipperydog

Not sure I follow. I was under the impression the national title game was not a bowl game. It was supposed to bid out to any city like the Super Bowl. Why are they calling it the "Cotton Bowl"?


----------



## JJG

carnifex2005 said:


> Looks like the Cotton Bowl held at Cowboys Stadium will be the host of the first BCS playoff championship in 2015.
> 
> The Rose and Sugar bowls will host college football's first national semifinals on Jan. 1, 2015. Also both of those bowls will always play on Jan. 1st during the 12 year agreement.


Sweet. :cheers:

This should make up for the Cotton Bowl getting shafted OUT of being another BCS bowl game.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Geez, what a confused system with plenty of exceptions and grandfathering.

============

What are chances a deep-pocket university in, say, MN, MA, or IL builds a roofed uni. stadium/arena so that is can host some "Bowl" in the most wintery conditions?


----------



## carnifex2005

slipperydog said:


> Not sure I follow. I was under the impression the national title game was not a bowl game. It was supposed to bid out to any city like the Super Bowl. Why are they calling it the "Cotton Bowl"?


From the story, only for the first year it will be a "Bowl" game. The rest of the years it will be bidded out like the Super Bowl.



JJG said:


> Sweet. :cheers:
> 
> This should make up for the Cotton Bowl getting shafted OUT of being another BCS bowl game.


I personally think the Cotton was stronger for not being a BCS bowl. It became bigger than most BCS games because it could pick it's own date and pick the teams to play in it (moving to Jerry World helped out immensely as well). Out of all the bowls, only the Rose, Cotton and BCS championship game were sold out.


----------



## slipperydog

True. The BCS qualification rules made for some bad matchups, mostly with the Orange Bowl.


----------



## GunnerJacket

carnifex2005 said:


> Out of all the bowls, only the Rose, Cotton and BCS championship game were sold out.


The Peach, er Chick-Fil-A Bowl has sold out for 16 years running.


----------



## GunnerJacket

JJG said:


> Sweet. :cheers:
> 
> This should make up for the Cotton Bowl getting shafted OUT of being another BCS bowl game.


The Cotton and Peach will be the two games added to the mix as two of the at-large bowls, according to most every viable pundit going.


----------



## carnifex2005

GunnerJacket said:


> The Peach, er Chick-Fil-A Bowl has sold out for 16 years running.


Oops forgot that one. Of course, I've stopped watching it since it's been called the Chick-Fil-A Bowl. I miss the Peach Bowl.


----------



## 1772

JJG said:


> :?
> 
> I think you missed something in my post.


Opps, my bad. :bash:


----------



## rantanamo

joezierer said:


> Yeah but schools that are considered dumpable changes year to year. SMU and BYU used to be major schools and now they'd be on the short list, just 30 years on. Auburn this year was a trainwreck but we know they can be better than that.
> 
> So the question becomes, who do you cut?


The requirement right now is averaging 17,000 over a 2-3 year period. A school has to petition the NCAA and it must find a conference to support its request. One of the requirements can be waived. There are many that want this moved up to about 30,000 as well adding some other requirements. Some are even calling for more NCAA control. The upcoming playoff is an interesting step, but it won't be the last. Rather, it will be an eye opener to those participating, and will probably result in the pairing down starting to truly happen.


----------



## JJG

So it's pretty much the Rose, Sugar, Cotton, Peach (I refuse to say "Chic-Fil-A"), Fiesta, and Orange in the mix. Just like I thought it would be. 

So the cities involved in this rotation:

- Pasadena (L.A.)
- New Orleans
- Arlington (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
- Atlanta
- Glendale (Phoenix)
- Miami Gardens 

Hmm. Anyone want to throw Houston, San Fran, San Antonio, and (if they ever get their stadium situation fixed) San Diego in the mix as well?


----------



## carnifex2005

JJG said:


> So it's pretty much the Rose, Sugar, Cotton, Peach (I refuse to say "Chic-Fil-A"), Fiesta, and Orange in the mix. Just like I thought it would be.
> 
> So the cities involved in this rotation:
> 
> - Pasadena (L.A.)
> - New Orleans
> - Arlington (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
> - Atlanta
> - Glendale (Phoenix)
> - Miami Gardens
> 
> Hmm. Anyone want to throw Houston, San Fran, San Antonio, and (if they ever get their stadium situation fixed) San Diego in the mix as well?


That rotation is for the semi-finals though I'm sure they'll bid for the game too. After the Cotton gets the inaugural game, they are going to be bidding out the game. Indy will get one for sure. They did a great job with the Super Bowl. I could see Tampa and Detroit getting one as well. Other than that and those cities, I can't really see any others be in the mix (except Minneapolis after they get their new stadium).


----------



## JJG

carnifex2005 said:


> That rotation is for the semi-finals though I'm sure they'll bid for the game too. After the Cotton gets the inaugural game, they are going to be bidding out the game. Indy will get one for sure. They did a great job with the Super Bowl. I could see Tampa and Detroit getting one as well. Other than that and those cities, I can't really see any others be in the mix (except Minneapolis after they get their new stadium).


Ah. How could I forget about Indy...


----------



## GunnerJacket

JJG said:


> Ah. How could I forget about Indy...


Perfectly understandable. See, watch: 
_"Indy? You mean that movie adventure hero? What's he got to do with college football? Indianapolis? Never heard of it."_

:cheers:



carnifex2005 said:


> I could see Tampa and Detroit getting one as well. Other than that and those cities, I can't really see any others be in the mix (except Minneapolis after they get their new stadium).


Not so sure about hitting every major city. BCS isn't obliged to visit these places like the NFL and their promise of a Super Bowl for every new stadium. So I expect the host sites for the semi's will be regulars in the rotation and then every once in a while a new site will be thrown a bone.

Unless the bidding is ridiculous and some places decide it's not worth it.


----------



## KingmanIII

JJG said:


> So it's pretty much the Rose, Sugar, Cotton, Peach (I refuse to say "Chic-Fil-A"), Fiesta, and Orange in the mix. Just like I thought it would be.
> 
> So the cities involved in this rotation:
> 
> - Pasadena (L.A.)
> - New Orleans
> - Arlington (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
> - Atlanta
> - Glendale (Phoenix)
> - Miami Gardens
> 
> Hmm. Anyone want to throw Houston, San Fran, San Antonio, and (if they ever get their stadium situation fixed) San Diego in the mix as well?


maybe even Orlando if they (FINALLY) go through with the Citrus Bowl remodel


----------



## slipperydog

KingmanIII said:


> maybe even Orlando if they (FINALLY) go through with the Citrus Bowl remodel


Definitely Orlando.


----------



## joezierer

JJG said:


> So it's pretty much the Rose, Sugar, Cotton, Peach (I refuse to say "Chic-Fil-A"), Fiesta, and Orange in the mix. Just like I thought it would be.
> 
> So the cities involved in this rotation:
> 
> - Pasadena (L.A.)
> - New Orleans
> - Arlington (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
> - Atlanta
> - Glendale (Phoenix)
> - Miami Gardens
> 
> Hmm. Anyone want to throw Houston, San Fran, San Antonio, and (if they ever get their stadium situation fixed) San Diego in the mix as well?


When you say San Francisco are you talking about the Fight Hunger Bowl? Because here in a few years there won't be a football stadium in San Fran.


----------



## JJG

joezierer said:


> When you say San Francisco are you talking about the Fight Hunger Bowl? Because here in a few years there won't be a football stadium in San Fran.


I'm really talking about the new stadium in Santa Clara.


----------



## mattec

rantanamo said:


> The requirement right now is averaging 17,000 over a 2-3 year period. A school has to petition the NCAA and it must find a conference to support its request. One of the requirements can be waived. There are many that want this moved up to about 30,000 as well adding some other requirements. Some are even calling for more NCAA control. The upcoming playoff is an interesting step, but it won't be the last. Rather, it will be an eye opener to those participating, and will probably result in the pairing down starting to truly happen.


The limit is 15,000, and it will never be enforced nor raised as it would lead to lawsuits...

The only way the larger schools get away from the smaller schools is if the break away, and if they do that, they jeopardize their tax exempt status as they no longer have the small schools (low level D1, D2, & D3) to hide them.


----------



## mattec

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Geez, what a confused system with plenty of exceptions and grandfathering.
> 
> ============
> 
> What are chances a deep-pocket university in, say, MN, MA, or IL builds a roofed uni. stadium/arena so that is can host some "Bowl" in the most wintery conditions?


There are already bowl games in the north, the Potato Bowl in Boise, the Pinstripe Bowl in NYC, the Pizza Bowl in Detroit, and there even used to be the International Bowl in Toronto...

Also, universities don't host bowl games, bowl committees do. They may rent a stadium from a university (ie- the Armed Forces Bowl inf Ft. Worth and the Potato Bowl in Boise), but the university isn't involved. 

Now you may see Minneapolis with a new stadium or Indianapolis with their stadium bid for the NCG, but they're unlikely to win as tradition is a pretty big deal amongst the "powers that be" in college athletics.


----------



## pdotmac1

Arizona Stadium. Lowell-Stevens Football Facility.

Should be ready for the 2013 season.


----------



## Corbin

Nice and amazing pictures ….. And I encourage all your posting and I hope you will do such types of posting…


----------



## mattec

prep work has begun for Yulman Stadium


----------



## Gremio1903

vadin said:


> I like this design a lot. Very unique. I can't think of any stadium in the country that looks anything like it. I hope it gets done.


Very soccer-ish. I like it!


----------



## JJG

Gremio1903 said:


> *Very soccer-ish.* I like it!


How so?


----------



## po-boy

I think the students and fans will really benefit from being in a smaller on-campus facility instead of the Super Dome. Looking forward to seeing this one when it is done.


----------



## mattec

JJG said:


> How so?


I think its the two smaller tiers rather than one large one. It really does look a bit like the MLS stadiums being put up lately


----------



## JJG

mattec said:


> I think its the two smaller tiers rather than one large one. It really does look a bit like the MLS stadiums being put up lately


Well.... it is Tulane. Doesn't have to be _huge_, so I guess I understand.


----------



## CougarRed

*College Football Building Boom*

Leaving aside the billions that have been spent the last 20 years on college football stadium *renovations*, here are the most recent *new* college football stadium openings by date:

*Completed - 15*

1994
_Rutgers - High Point Solutions Stadium_
40,000 (since expanded to 52,494)
$28M ($44.6M in 2014 dollars plus $102M expansion)
FieldTurf (natural grass originally)
GSGSBH
$6.5M stadium naming rights for 10 years
2015 Attendance: 46,533

1998
_Louisville - Papa John's Stadium_
42,000 (since expanded to 55,000)
$63M originally ($91M in 2014 dollars plus $72M expansion)
FieldTurf
Rosser Int'l with Lucket & Farley
$5M initial stadium naming rights + $10M additional (for expansion), good through 2040
2015 Attendance: 47,723

_Utah - Rice-Eccles Stadium _
45,634 (since reduced to 45,017)
$50M ($72.3M in 2014 dollars)
FieldTurf (Sportgrass originally)
FFKR Architects
$10M donation from Eccles for stadium naming rights
2015 Attendance: 46,533

2000
_SMU - Gerald J. Ford Stadium_ 
32,000
$42M ($57.5M in 2014 dollars)
FieldTurf
Ellerbe Becket 
$20M donation from Ford for stadium naming rights
2015 Attendance: 21,043

2003
_UConn - Rentschler Field (off campus)_
38,110 + 2,532 SRO
$91M ($117M in 2014 dollars)
Kentucky Bluegrass
Ellerbe Becket
Stadium named for founder of United Technologies Corp. UTX donated the land. New naming rights cannot be sold until 2018
2015 Attendance: 28,224

2006
_Stanford - Stanford Stadium_
50,000
$90M ($105M in 2014 dollars)
Natural Grass
Hoover & Associates
Naming rights unsold
2015 Attendance: 49,917

2007
_UCF - Brighthouse Networks Stadium_
45,323
$55M ($62.6M in 2014 dollars)
Bermuda Grass
360 Architecture
$12M stadium naming rights for 15 years (renegotiated down from $15M in 2012)
2015 Attendance: 30,065

2009
_Minnesota - TCF Bank Stadium_
50,805
$303M ($334M in 2014 dollars)
FieldTurf
Populous (formerly HOK Sport) with Architectural Alliance & Studio Hive
$35M stadium naming rights for 25 years
2015 Attenance: 52,355

_Akron - Summa Field at Infocision Stadium_
27,000 + SRO
$62M ($68M in 2014 dollars)
Prograss (Artificial)
HNTB Architecture
$10M stadium naming rights for 20 years
$5M field naming rights for 20 years
2015 Attendance: 18,098

2011
_North Texas - Apogee Stadium_
30,850
$78M ($81M in 2014 dollars)
PowerBlade HP+ (artificial)
HKS
$20M stadium naming rights for 20 years
2015 Attendance: 13,631

_Florida Atlantic _
29,419
$62M ($65M in 2014 dollars)
Bermuda Grass
HKS with Schenkel Shultz
$6M stadium naming rights for 12 years w/GEO Group REJECTED
2015 Attendance: 17,617

2013
_UNC Charlotte - McColl-Richardson Field at Jerry Richardson Stadium_
15,300
$45M
Hellas Matrix (artificial)
DLR Group with Jackson Peer Architects
$2M field naming rights
$10M stadium naming rights 
2015 Attendance: 14,618

2014
_Baylor - John Eddie Williams Field at McLane Stadium_
45,140 (including SRO)
$266M
Hellas Matrix (artificial)
Populous (formerly HOK Sport)
$25M donation from Drayton McLane for the stadium to be named McLane Stadium
$17.5M donation from John Eddie Williams for field naming rights 
2015 Attendance: 46,160

_*Houston* - John O'Quinn Field at TDECU Stadium_
40,000 (plus SRO)
$128M**
UBU Speed Series S5-M (artificial)
DLR Group with PageSoutherlandPage and Smith & Co Architects
$5M donation from O'Quinn Estate to retain field naming rights
$15M stadium naming rights for 10 years with an option for 5 more years at $7.5M more
2015 Attendance: 33,980

_Tulane - Benson Field at Yulman Stadium_
23,000 (+ SRO)
$75M
UBU Speed Series S5-M turf
Gould Evans
$15M stadium naming rights
$7.5M field naming rights
2015 Attendance: 22,930 

*Under Construction - 1*

2017
_Colorado State - Sonny Lubick Field at X Stadium_
36,000 + SRO
$220M
Playing Surface Unknown
Populus
Stadium Naming rights as yet unsold
$20M anonymous field naming rights over 30 years to honor Coach Lubick

*Planned - 3*

_Temple - Unnamed _
35,000???
$126M???
Playing Surface Unknown
Moody Nolan/AECOM
Naming rights as yet unsold

_Old Dominion - Unnamed _
25,000???
$100M???
Playing Surface Unknown
Architect Unknown
Naming rights as yet unsold

_UNLV - Unnamed _
60,000???
$800M???
Playing Surface Unknown
Architect Unknown
Naming rights as yet unsold


** - _Houston studied three locations for the new stadium. By choosing to build on the old Robertson Stadium site, Houston saved millions on infrastructure costs that would have been required at the other two sites. Stanford likely enjoyed similar savings when it built on the old stadium site. Compare Baylor, who built on a completely new site requiring the construction of all infrastructure in addition to the stadium costs. Bear issues like these in mind (as well as whether construction labor is unionized or the impact of weather etc.) when comparing stadium costs. _


There was very little new FBS stadium construction between 1980 (which saw the openings of new stadiums at West Virginia, Syracuse & Fresno St) and Rutgers in 1994.

Miami-O opened its stadium in 1983. Buffalo, Marshall, Fla International & Middle Tenn St opened stadiums in the early-mid 1990s, but all were D-1AA programs at the time.

The following architects have designed more than 1 of the recent stadiums:

Populous (formerly HOK) - Minnesota, Baylor, Colo State
HKS - North Texas, Florida Atlantic
DLR Group - UNC Charlotte, *Houston*
Ellerbe Beckett (now AECOM) - SMU, UConn

The trend in artificial turf selection was dominated early by FieldTurf, but has since seen more variation in recent years.


----------



## JJG

CougarRed said:


> Leaving aside the billions that have been spent the last 20 years on college football stadium *renovations*, here are the most recent *new* college football stadium openings by date:
> 
> *Completed:*
> 
> 1998
> Louisville - Papa John's Stadium
> 42,000 (since expanded)
> $63M
> 
> Utah - Rice-Eccles Stadium
> 45,634
> $50M
> 
> 2000
> SMU - Gerald J. Ford Stadium
> 32,000
> $42M
> 
> 2003
> UConn - Rentschler Field
> 40,000
> $91M
> 
> 2006
> Stanford - Stanford Stadium
> 50,000
> $90M
> 
> 2007
> UCF - Brighthouse Networks Stadium
> 45,323
> $55M
> 
> 2009
> Minnesota - TCF Bank Stadium
> 50,805
> $303M
> 
> Akron - Infocision Stadium
> 30,000
> $62M
> 
> 2011
> North Texas - Apogee Stadium
> 30,850
> $78M
> 
> Florida Atlantic - FAU Stadium
> 30,000
> $62M
> 
> *Under Construction:*
> 
> 2014
> Baylor - Unnamed
> 45,000
> $250M
> 
> Houston - Unnamed
> 40,000
> $105M
> 
> Tulane - Yulman Stadium
> 30,000
> $55M
> 
> *Planned:*
> 
> UNLV - Unnamed
> 60,000
> $800M
> 
> Colorado State - Unnamed
> 42,000
> $250M
> 
> Have I left any new stadiums out?


2010-12
TCU - Amon G. Carter Stadium (II)
45,000
$165M


----------



## slipperydog

Depends on if you're just talking about D-IA or including D-IAA. Alabama State opened their stadium last year, while Charlotte and Albany will both open new stadiums this year.


----------



## weava

Mizzou $72 million expansion to be completed by 2014
Missouri State $40 million renovation planned to start this fall.


----------



## GunnerJacket

JJG said:


> 2010-12
> TCU - Amon G. Carter Stadium (II)
> 45,000
> $165M


Arguably thorough enough in the rebuild that it's a "new" stadium, but many a Frog fan still prefer to think of it as just a major renovation. For nostalgia's sake, I assume.



weava said:


> Mizzou $72 million expansion to be completed by 2014
> Missouri State $40 million renovation planned to start this fall.


Methinks the OP is sticking with new stadiums, not renovations. Too many of the later to consider, presumably.


----------



## CougarRed

You can make a much longer list of renovated stadiums like TCU. 

Don't get me wrong. I love the new Amon Carter. It's awesome. 

And for the record, Rice-Eccles stadium at Utah was not 100% new. They left an end zone grandstand in place from from the old 1927 stadium. Perhaps I should delete them from the list.


----------



## JJG

GunnerJacket said:


> Arguably thorough enough in the rebuild that it's a "new" stadium, but many a Frog fan still prefer to think of it as just a major renovation. For nostalgia's sake, I assume.





CougarRed said:


> You can make a much longer list of renovated stadiums like TCU.


I know, but still, many do consider it to be more new than renovated. Like 20% of the stadium was actually renovated, the rest is brand new. 

But it can go either way, I guess.


----------



## CougarRed

Here's an interesting link listing which schools have campus stadiums, and which do not. For those who play off campus, a distance (as the crow flies) from campus is given. 

Of the list, Tulane and Baylor will be moving on campus in 2014, and Washington will be moving back to campus in 2013. 

As of 2014, there will be 22 schools playing off campus. The most prominent names are Miami, UCLA, Pittsburgh, NC State, South Carolina, Northwestern & Oregon. 

In addition, UConn, USF, San Diego St, Temple, Hawaii, UNLV, Colorado St, Navy, Memphis & San Jose St. play off campus.

Finally, UMass, UT-San Antonio, South Alabama, UAB & Kent St also play off campus. 

Schools moving football on campus in recent years include Louisville, Houston, SMU, UCF, Minnesota, Baylor & Tulane.


----------



## Bobby3

Certainly better than that awful red one (although it's more tolerable now that it's been beat up). Ready for someone to jump the shark and go with bright yellow.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Bobby3 said:


> Certainly better than that awful red one (although it's more tolerable now that it's been beat up). Ready for someone to jump the shark and go with bright yellow.


I thought alternative colors had since been banned, and the above was simply one that had been grandfathered in?


----------



## Scba

I think that's just a myth


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> I thought alternative colors had since been banned, and the above was simply one that had been grandfathered in?


That's a myth. Schools can color the field any way they want, as long as it doesn't interfere with play, or the view of the TV cameras. But most schools only change to something other than green in the end zones.


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> Well, not as hideous as the blue or red turf we've seen elsewhere. Not sure it will do anything for their brand appeal, though.


At least they will never have to worry about it fading.


----------



## will101

Some shots of Stanford Stadium, from the Saturday night Quakes/Galaxy game, courtesy of the Castro Valley Soccer Club, via Twitter:

Pregame shot of the southeast end, and the stand for the talking heads on TV:










First half action:










The halftime tribute to the World Cup and Brazil:


----------



## goldy21

Major progress on the renovation/facilities expansion project at Folsom Field:

http://www.cubuffs.com/mediaPortal/player.dbml?id=3322171


----------



## Frockling

I live in Columbia Missouri and the Zoo is almost completed, I'd share some pics but I don't know how to put them on here from my phone


----------



## JJG




----------



## BaylorGuy314

I'm torn on Yulman. On one hand, at roughly 25k, this is a venue that Tulane ought to be able to fill or get close to filling. And having 20k+ in a 25k venue will be a heck of a lot better environment than having even more (say 25-30k) in the Superdome.

On the other hand, I feel like the venue is radically small for the American Conference, even for a school like Tulane (that has a small enrollment). Of all the new D1 venues built recently, it certainly is the smallest and one of the cheapest and, in my opinion, it looks relatively cheap and small. 

I really wonder how much better things could've been done if they had simple bought out the dissenting homeowners and raised another $25M. Seems like the venue would've gotten to 30k (with more room to expand later, if needed) and would've been more impressive.

Perhaps Tulane can use this as a stepping stone. If they start regularly selling out Yulman and improving the quality of the program, they could start doing home and homes in non-conference with larger programs and host in the Superdome as well as larger conference games (when demand allowed).


----------



## GunnerJacket

BaylorGuy314 said:


> On the other hand, I feel like the venue is radically small for the American Conference, even for a school like Tulane (that has a small enrollment). Of all the new D1 venues built recently, it certainly is the smallest and one of the cheapest and, in my opinion, it looks relatively cheap and small.


In everything else I've noticed about the building I somehow only saw it without context, and thus I simply assumed it was their first, modest step toward aspirations of something bigger and better over time. However, after seeing the image shown below I'm now leaning with you in the sense that the result appears hackneyed and short-sided.



JJG said:


>


I'm not sure what the buildings are that abut the stadium but I certainly would've tried to make the project a full redevelopment of the site that would've allowed for better configuration and long-term expansion potential for the stadium, otherwise they risk wasting the investment. Which I'd hate to see as they seem to be a school and fan base deserving of much better.

I'm hoping to go down there for the opener with other fans from GT, so I'll reserve judgment til then, but for now it seems more a compromise of money over architecture.


----------



## CougarRed

They shoe-horned it in there. They didn't have much room to work with. 

And they probably deferred too much to the NIMBYs (Not In My Back Yard) and BANANAs (Build Absolutely Nothing Anywhere Near Anything) in the adjoining neighborhood. As a result there were height and noise restrictions they catered to. Among other things, this resulted the premium seating being built on the East side where high dollar supporters will bake in the afternoon sun.

Finally, parking is going to be a nightmare. 

But they have an on campus football stadium. And it will be a better atmosphere than the Superdome.


----------



## BaylorGuy314

I just think they shouldn't have caved to the NIMBYs so easily. The original design, as a I recall it, was about 30k and while only one side was double decked, the other was taller (with an upper concourse) and had an awning. 

Actually, here is a rendering:










The additional roof pulled the whole thing together really well. I also recall seeing the facade was to be ivy and other native grasses to help make it less obstructive to the NIMBYs. Was it impossible for Tulane to buy out the NIMBYs (even if they had to pay 50% over market price)? Even if they could not bulldoze the houses, perhaps they could have done long term leases to tenured professors, etc. I dunno. Just seems like a lot was sacrificed and now the precedent is set.


----------



## GunnerJacket

CougarRed said:


> And they probably deferred too much to the NIMBYs (Not In My Back Yard) and BANANAs (Build Absolutely Nothing Anywhere Near Anything) in the adjoining neighborhood.


As a city/regional planner I also see a lot of the CAVE people - Citizens Against Virtually Everything! 

In this case I can't help but look at the site and think they should've centered the stadium and made an open end that features a new building to assume whatever is in the two smaller structures next to the stadium. Basically a small version of Okie State's Boone Pickens Stadium. At the very least that would've left more room for visitors mulling around the property.

Oh well, best of luck to them. Hard being stuck outside the oligopoly of major college football.


----------



## CougarRed

Here's a North-South aerial.

Their field runs NE to SW which is unusual. Even more unusual, the premium seating is on the SE side.

Gunner - you are right. They would have been better served with a horseshoe or OK St design that closed off the the SW endzone.










The final product, however, appears patterned after Levi's stadium 
(fancy home side with high dollar seats, open corners on the home side, 
then a connected 3-sided structure with cheaper seats built around the field 
facing the home side). They even have that long scoreboard like Levi's.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Just looked at the aerials of the campus for the first time. Man that place is really packed in there! School has nowhere to go without buying up homes. Lot like U of Miami (Fl).

Maybe over time the stadium will lower neighboring property values and then the school can expand! :colgate:


----------



## Bobby3

I like the two tiered stand a lot.


----------



## 504souldja

GunnerJacket said:


> Just looked at the aerials of the campus for the first time. Man that place is really packed in there! School has nowhere to go without buying up homes. Lot like U of Miami (Fl).
> 
> Maybe over time the stadium will lower neighboring property values and then the school can expand! :colgate:


I highly doubt it, those houses behind the stadium's east side are probably some of the most valuable in the whole city. The people who live there also have a good amount of pull in the city. It really is nothing short of a miracle that they were able to get anything at all. When I first heard Tulane was getting a new stadium, I thought it was something that would never actually happen.

That being said, the stadium really does seem to be pretty bare bones without an inch of space for expansion. I do think it will help with attendance tremendously and is great for the program. If they ever do outgrow this place it would never need to be for every game of the season, they can always go back to the dome for big name opponents.


----------



## twk

504souldja said:


> I highly doubt it, those houses behind the stadium's east side are probably some of the most valuable in the whole city. The people who live there also have a good amount of pull in the city. It really is nothing short of a miracle that they were able to get anything at all. When I first heard Tulane was getting a new stadium, I thought it was something that would never actually happen.
> 
> That being said, the stadium really does seem to be pretty bare bones without an inch of space for expansion. I do think it will help with attendance tremendously and is great for the program. If they ever do outgrow this place it would never need to be for every game of the season, they can always go back to the dome for big name opponents.


 Hard to believe that they used to have an 80,000 seat stadium in that same general vicinity. Imagine what those neighbors would be saying if they still played the Sugar Bowl at old Tulane Stadium.


----------



## weava

here is what Plaster Stadium at Missouri State U. currently looks like. Springfield MO 

New field should be installed soon. The new east structure is about complete. Is on schedule to host a game in September.


----------



## JJG

Even though New Orleans is (compared to most Sunbelt cities) dense, but this is too much. 

This seems like a stadium you'd see in Spain or Portugal. Not Louisiana.

Still, I like it.


----------



## Bobby3

It looks like it's going to have a really good atmosphere. The Superdome is great for Saints games, not so much for Tulane games.


----------



## CougarRed

They could have built at City Park (where Tad Gormley stadium now resides), and have had all the space and parking in the world to build whatever stadium they wanted. While it's off campus, City Park is in a nice neighborhood with lots of young families who could walk to the game. 

If they really wanted to reach out to New Orleans, that's where they should have built.

But they wanted to reach out to their students, a significant portion of whom move back East after spending four years drunk on campus and never give a dime to the school or care about New Orleans ever again. 

I hope it pays off for them. They've paid a steep price for deciding to reach out to the students.


----------



## KingmanIII

^^ Word.

As nice as it is to play on campus, in some places it is simply unfeasible. Gamedays there are gonna be a logistical fustercluck.


----------



## Lakeland

Patio area will replace Ross-Ade bleachers in 2014
http://www.jconline.com/story/sport...ue-unveils-plans-for-south-end-zone/12372283/



> A month after nearly 6,100 bleacher seats were removed from the south end zone of Ross-Ade Stadium, the Purdue athletic department released its plans Tuesday for the vacant space in the upcoming football season.
> 
> A gated patio will be available to season ticket holders and Purdue students who have purchased VIP cards. They will be given access cards that will permit entry from Gates A and N from outside the stadium or from the bottom of sections 101 and 129 from inside Ross-Ade. Visit purduesports.com for a complete explanation of entry and access procedures.
> 
> Anchored by a 3,200 square-foot high-peak tent, the space will feature several pergolas and an array of patio-style furniture, including tables with umbrellas.



























http://www.purduesports.com/view.gal?id=163788


----------



## will101

Lakeland said:


> Patio area will replace Ross-Ade bleachers in 2014


Take the worst seats in the house, and convert them into something fancy and expensive. Sneaky. I like it.


----------



## Coog83

Tulane has released a 3D seat viewfinder for Yulman Stadium.

Shortly thereafter, a LSU fan in law school at Tulane counted up all the seats, section by section. Assuming he added correctly, the grand total is:

22,660

I'm sure there's some SRO that will bring it closer to 23-24K. 

According to the poster, approximately 4500 seats were reserved for students, and 3200 for visitors. Plus, Tulane will hold some back for player families, coach families, recruits and their families, not to mention corporate sponsors.

So Tulane will be able to sell 13-14K season tickets max. At last report, they were 5,000 shy of selling out the season.


----------



## Lakeland

Installation of the "EMU Gray" FieldTurf Surface began on Monday, July 14
http://emueagles.com/news/2014/7/14/FB_0714143618.aspx









Work has begun at Ross-Ade Stadium
http://www.purduesports.com/view.gal?id=163883



> Earlier this month, the Ross-Ade South End Zone Patio was introduced as a temporary addition to Ross-Ade while athletics department officials continue to plan for a major renovation to the area in the coming years. The renovation is expected to include a new scoreboard and sound system.


Patio area is just temporary while they come up with a design for what to do with the south side.


----------



## will101

Coog83 said:


> Tulane has released a 3D seat viewfinder for Yulman Stadium.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, a LSU fan in law school at Tulane counted up all the seats, section by section. Assuming he added correctly, the grand total is:
> 
> 22,660
> 
> I'm sure there's some SRO that will bring it closer to 23-24K.
> 
> According to the poster, approximately 4500 seats were reserved for students, and 3200 for visitors. Plus, Tulane will hold some back for player families, coach families, recruits and their families, not to mention corporate sponsors.
> 
> So Tulane will be able to sell 13-14K season tickets max. At last report, they were 5,000 shy of selling out the season.


I don't see how he did it. Most of that stadium is bench seating, and he used the Ballena Technologies 3D Viewer, which does not show the number of seats per row in bench seating.


----------



## Lakeland

Gray turf installation underway at Eastern Michigan University's Rynearson Stadium
http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor...nearson_stadiu.html#incart_hbx#incart_best-of


----------



## Lakeland

goldy21 said:


> Major progress on the renovation/facilities expansion project at Folsom Field:
> 
> http://www.cubuffs.com/mediaPortal/player.dbml?id=3322171













> North end zone seating starting to take shape. pic.twitter.com/jUqIp1xDr9


----------



## Coog83

will101 said:


> Some shots of Stanford Stadium, from the Saturday night Quakes/Galaxy game, courtesy of the Castro Valley Soccer Club, via Twitter:
> 
> Pregame shot of the southeast end, and the stand for the talking heads on TV:


You can definitely tell the contrast between the concrete lower bowl and the aluminum upper bowl.


----------



## Coog83

nm


----------



## Coog83

will101 said:


> I don't see how he did it. Most of that stadium is bench seating, and he used the Ballena Technologies 3D Viewer, which does not show the number of seats per row in bench seating.


Season ticket holders (like he was) have access to a private site in which to select their seats. They get to see EVERY seat in the house. And he counted them all.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Feel free to notify the mods. They simply don't know the final capacity when it began.


----------



## JJG

Coog83 said:


> You can definitely tell the contrast between the concrete lower bowl and the aluminum upper bowl.


I honestly never noticed until now...


----------



## weava

Plaster Field (Missouri State) Construction nearly complete.


----------



## Lakeland

Folsom Field (Boulder, Colorado)








https://twitter.com/CUBoulder/status/494524230332329984/photo/1

One of the most beautiful settings in all of college football.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Yeah, that's pretty tough to beat. Unlike the football team!


----------



## Lakeland

http://emueagles.com/news/2014/8/4/FB_0804140218.aspx


----------



## Lakeland

https://twitter.com/CUBuffsTurf/status/506158126077591552/photo/1


----------



## goldy21

^^

Does Folsom Field have its own forum? Can't seem to find one using the search box.


----------



## Lakeland

goldy21 said:


> ^^
> 
> Does Folsom Field have its own forum? Can't seem to find one using the search box.


Nope, that's why I posted the pictures here.

List of all the college football stadiums(in alphabetical order) with their own thread:
AMES - Jack Trice Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=948258
ANN ARBOR - Michigan Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385296
ATHENS - Sanford Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642505
AUBURN - Jordan-Hare Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643401
AUSTIN - Darrell K. Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316181
BATON ROUGE - Tiger Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642511
BERKELEY - California Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644913
BLACKSBURG - Lane Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644143
BOISE - Bronco Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=950732
CINCINNATI - Nippert Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1124731
CLEMSON - Memorial Stadium / Frank Howard Field http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643431
COLLEGE STATION - Kyle Field http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643029
COLUMBIA - Faurot Field at Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529328
COLUMBIA - Williams-Brice Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643410
COLUMBUS - Ohio Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642503
EAST LANSING - Spartan Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643437
EUGENE - Autzen Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705518
FAYETTEVILLE - Donald W. Reynolds Razorback Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643438
FORT WORTH - Amon G. Carter Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187625
GAINESVILLE - Ben Hill Griffin Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643439
GREENVILLE- Dowdy-Ficklen Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000897
HOUSTON - Rice Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023147
HOUSTON - TDECU Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486164
HUNTINGTON - Joan C. Edwards Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=931712
IOWA CITY - Kinnick Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=725824
KNOXVILLE - Neyland Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642510
LINCOLN - Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643433
LOUISVILLE - Papa John's Cardinal Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843774
LOS ANGELES - Memorial Coliseum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686442
LUBBOCK - Jones AT&T Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943326
MADISON - Camp Randall Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643421
MINNEAPOLIS - TCF Bank Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639997
MORGANTOWN - Milan Puskar Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313277
NORMAN - Oklahoma Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643419
NOTRE DAME - Notre Dame Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172429
ORLANDO - Citrus Bowl http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454867
PASADENA - Rose Bowl http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643445
PULLMAN - Martin Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464544
SALT LAKE CITY - Rice-Eccles Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960264
SEATTLE - Husky Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319427
STARKVILLE - Davis-Wade Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422528
STILLWATER - Boone Pickens Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705764
SYRACUSE - Carrier Dome http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702276
TALLAHASSEE - Doak Campbell Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643425
TEMPE - Sun Devil Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644970
TUSCALOOSA - Bryant-Denny Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576289
TUCSON - Arizona Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646731
UNIVERSITY PARK - Beaver Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642506
WACO - McLane Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457555


----------



## JJG

Lakeland said:


> Nope, that's why I posted the pictures here.
> 
> List of all the college football stadiums(in alphabetical order) with their own thread:
> AMES - Jack Trice Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=948258
> ANN ARBOR - Michigan Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385296
> ATHENS - Sanford Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642505
> AUBURN - Jordan-Hare Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643401
> AUSTIN - Darrell K. Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316181
> BATON ROUGE - Tiger Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642511
> BERKELEY - California Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644913
> BLACKSBURG - Lane Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644143
> BOISE - Bronco Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=950732
> CINCINNATI - Nippert Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1124731
> CLEMSON - Memorial Stadium / Frank Howard Field http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643431
> COLLEGE STATION - Kyle Field http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643029
> COLUMBIA - Faurot Field at Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529328
> COLUMBIA - Williams-Brice Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643410
> COLUMBUS - Ohio Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642503
> EAST LANSING - Spartan Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643437
> EUGENE - Autzen Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705518
> FAYETTEVILLE - Donald W. Reynolds Razorback Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643438
> FORT WORTH - Amon G. Carter Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187625
> GAINESVILLE - Ben Hill Griffin Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643439
> GREENVILLE- Dowdy-Ficklen Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000897
> HOUSTON - Rice Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023147
> HOUSTON - TDECU Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486164
> HUNTINGTON - Joan C. Edwards Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=931712
> IOWA CITY - Kinnick Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=725824
> KNOXVILLE - Neyland Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642510
> LINCOLN - Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643433
> LOUISVILLE - Papa John's Cardinal Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843774
> LOS ANGELES - Memorial Coliseum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686442
> LUBBOCK - Jones AT&T Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943326
> MADISON - Camp Randall Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643421
> MINNEAPOLIS - TCF Bank Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639997
> MORGANTOWN - Milan Puskar Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313277
> NORMAN - Oklahoma Memorial Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643419
> NOTRE DAME - Notre Dame Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172429
> ORLANDO - Citrus Bowl http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454867
> PASADENA - Rose Bowl http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643445
> PULLMAN - Martin Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464544
> SALT LAKE CITY - Rice-Eccles Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960264
> SEATTLE - Husky Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319427
> STARKVILLE - Davis-Wade Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422528
> STILLWATER - Boone Pickens Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705764
> SYRACUSE - Carrier Dome http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702276
> TALLAHASSEE - Doak Campbell Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643425
> TEMPE - Sun Devil Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644970
> TUSCALOOSA - Bryant-Denny Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576289
> TUCSON - Arizona Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646731
> UNIVERSITY PARK - Beaver Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642506
> WACO - McLane Stadium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457555


Thanks for the list. 

Start typing and sending pics, folks...


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## Lakeland

Buffs Putting Finishing Touches On Folsom Field Upgrade (video)
http://denver.cbslocal.com/2014/09/09/buffs-putting-finishing-touches-on-folsom-field-upgrade/


----------



## JJG

slipperydog said:


>


Although it's compact and has been crammed into that space like a sardine, this has quickly become one of my favorite stadiums in the country.


----------



## Lakeland

Washington–Grizzly Stadium home of the Montana Grizzlies, located 3,190 feet(970m) above sea level.
















https://twitter.com/UMGRIZZLIES_FB


----------



## Anubis2051

Anubis2051 said:


> *Rutgers Stadium - Rutgers University Scarlet Knights - 52,454 - Piscataway, NJ*
> "On The Banks"
> "R" House
> "The Birthplace of College Football"


Rutgers changed the name to High Points Solution Stadium last year, and Rutgers will play it's first B1G game today against Penn State. There's been a few updates to the stadium - notably, the "Birthplace of College Football" lettering behind the end zone opposite the student section is gone, replaced with LED ribbons.

You can still see the lettering here, from when the conference logos were swapped last winter:








The ribbons









If anyone would care for them, I've got a ton of pictures from the two Pinstripe Bowls that Rutgers has been in at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Anubis2051

Princeton University Stadium
Princeton, NJ
27,773
Built 1997
















































This one is flipped


















Built on the same site as Palmer Stadium (1914-1996, 42,000)


----------



## Lakeland

http://www.cubuffs.com/ViewArticle....al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## weava

Missouri State opened the newly renovated plaster stadium today, record size home crowd.

*album:* http://imgur.com/a/jVhwr#18


----------



## Lakeland

May 12, 2014 to September 13, 2014
https://twitter.com/cubuffs/status/510887989774647296/photo/1


----------



## slipperydog

ew.


----------



## eric the midget

Yeah not a fan of that Colorado renovation.


----------



## Lakeland

I like the Touchdown Club section, but the NE corner Champions Club is out of place. Aesthetically, it should look better when the high-performance building is finished. 

Some more photos:


----------



## WesTexas

Lakeland said:


> high-performance building


Love the puns the legalization of Marijuana has brought to this state.


----------



## GunnerJacket

He he! I'm waiting to hear Doritos has come in and sponsored everything in Colorado!


----------



## goldy21

eric the midget said:


> Yeah not a fan of that Colorado renovation.


It's only 10% done.


----------



## eric the midget

Fair enough. Still, that corner section looks extremely out of place.


----------



## will101

JJG said:


> Part of a $75 million initiative called "Vision in Action", Abilene Christian University is proposing a new 8500 seat stadium. Yet another Texas school to building something new.


They'd better be careful with the foundation. They don't want to end up like a certain other Texas stadium.


----------



## WesTexas

Whom do you mean?


----------



## GunnerJacket

Methinks he's referencing the overpriced HS stadium in Allen(?) that had to be closed after like 1-2 years.


----------



## JJG

will101 said:


> They'd better be careful with the foundation. They don't want to end up like a certain other Texas stadium.





GunnerJacket said:


> Methinks he's referencing the overpriced HS stadium in Allen(?) that had to be closed after like 1-2 years.


Oh I'm more than positive ACU doesn't have to worry about that.


----------



## WesTexas

GunnerJacket said:


> Methinks he's referencing the overpriced HS stadium in Allen(?) that had to be closed after like 1-2 years.


Ooooo. Like was said, i don't think ACU will make the same mistakes. I hope not at least. And the bright side for Allen is the construction company is taking care of it at no cost to AISD.


----------



## JJG

From the Prairie View A&M Foundation facebook page...











So... they're supposedly breaking ground on this:










If they're legitamately breaking ground on this, I can tell you as an alumnus in all honesty... I'll be SHOCKED that it was _this_ quick.


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> Methinks he's referencing the overpriced HS stadium in Allen(?) that had to be closed after like 1-2 years.


That's the one.


----------



## WesTexas

you know, with regards to the Allen ISD stadium, if local tax payers vote yes on the bond issue and they were shown al they were paying for and got it then i don't see a problem. The issue is that the construction company wasn't as trustworthy as we al thought.


----------



## twk

JJG said:


> I haven't been on ACU's campus in about 8 years, but I think it matches the architecture around campus.
> 
> I don't know if that's common or rare. TCU's stadium (and now the basketball arena) match the rest of campus. But my alma matter of PVAMU has athletic facilties that don't match the rest of campus.
> 
> Come to think of, ALL the buildings at PVAMU don't match... _at all_.


As a graduate of Texas A&M, I think you can say that about every school in the A&M system. The regents have never been big on adopting a single architectural style.


----------



## JJG

twk said:


> As a graduate of Texas A&M, I think you can say that about every school in the A&M system. The regents have never been big on adopting a single architectural style.


You don't say... 

Well, MORE news on PVAMU's stadium. They even have a PDF prepared. I'm proud of my school for this. About damn time they get the ball rolling. And ON TIME, too.

15,000 seats for phase I. 
30,000 seats for phase II... which will not be happening. :lol:


----------



## WesTexas

twk said:


> As a graduate of Texas A&M, I think you can say that about every school in the A&M system. The regents have never been big on adopting a single architectural style.


West Texas A&M (Just West Texas to us, we don't accept the "A&M" part) has a good architectural theme through it's campus, but thats because we did most of it before A&M took it over AND we are far enough away to avoid aTm tinkering.


----------



## svenben

Benn said:


> What do you mean? There are six suites on the club level, and 15 (plus a presidents suite) on the suite level as per their plan and then press and cameras on top. 21 isn't a ton, but it should suffice for Duke, plus it looks to have 32 loges on the club level and possibly more on the concourse.
> 
> http://www.goduke.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209674388



I know there are always handicapped people going to games but did they have to include several hundred handicap seats covering both sidelines?


----------



## svenben

KingmanIII said:


> Who wants to see some *EXTRA BIGASS* renderings?
> 
> Knock yourself out:
> https://footballscoop.com/news/photos-duke-reveals-renovation-project-wallace-wade-stadium/



I thought they were to slide the field closer to the closed end. The 50 yard line still seems centered. 

Also, Duke said they would move the stands as close ads allowed by NCAA rules for having space for media etc... Is that what the black lines are around the field? It would seem to be as the corners hit right on the lines. 

However some of those touch points are sharp angles. I hope they are well padded or someone could get very hurt.


----------



## sitruc

The black lines are the boundaries for the field. Field requirements are more than just the 120 x 53 yard playing surface to account for sideline safety.


----------



## GunnerJacket

svenben said:


> I thought they were to slide the field closer to the closed end. The 50 yard line still seems centered.


 IIRC, moving the field was the original idea, but instead they're adding rows to the bottom to bring the stands closer to the field. So as to keep the field centered for the bulk of the bowl.


----------



## ielag

Duke did add some new seats in place of bleachers before the season.


----------



## will101

ielag said:


> Duke did add some new seats in place of bleachers before the season.


How much did that reduce the capacity?


----------



## Lumbergo

scott25 said:


> Well, well, I saw your team won and I thought it would rock to go to a university that has a good ping pong team, as this will really like!


I know this is spam but I couldn't stop laughing when I read this.! :lol:


----------



## Lakeland

Stanford Campus and Stadium









https://twitter.com/MetLifeBlimp/status/530849048249769984


----------



## svenben

Duke broke ground Saturday and will start by removing that awful track.. Im pleased over all aside from adding way to many handicapped seats on both sidelines. Thats where the students should be.


----------



## KingmanIII

svenben said:


> Byrd is so terrible... So lopsided. Im not sure they will be able to change that as they built the building on the other side. Also open endzone that will probably stay as their is a building in the way.... just ugh.


Yeah, I would've mirrored the 2nd and 3rd decks on the opposite sideline (and perhaps incorporated some premium seating) and built Tyser in the endzone.


----------



## GunnerJacket

KingmanIII said:


> Yeah, I would've mirrored the 2nd and 3rd decks on the opposite sideline (and perhaps incorporated some premium seating) and built Tyser in the endzone.


Considering they don't sell out the current configuration I don't that concept would make much sense. Or cents, for that matter.

If they did, though, and pursued a matching sideline stand then that would look very nice and unique.


----------



## en1044

KingmanIII said:


> Yeah, I would've mirrored the 2nd and 3rd decks on the opposite sideline (and perhaps incorporated some premium seating) and built Tyser in the endzone.


DC sports are weird. Byrd is in the middle of a massive university in one of the largest metro areas in the country, but I doubt they ever expand it.


----------



## Lakeland

svenben said:


> Nippert stadium for Cinci seems to be going full steam. Cant believe they are dumping so much into their stadium.. I guess they are a target school for expantion and want to show they are dedicated..


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1124731&page=5

Nippert Stadium has it's own thread, but it was buried in the UC section.


----------



## SJAnfield

en1044 said:


> DC sports are weird. Byrd is in the middle of a massive university in one of the largest metro areas in the country, but I doubt they ever expand it.



I guess there is stuff to do in the DC metro are


----------



## Lakeland

Glass Bowl









Doyt Perry Stadium









Ryan Field









Photos by Patrick Barron


----------



## Lakeland

UCF stadium to get new, sand-less beach bar


> Beginning next season, the stadium will have a premium service area called "The East Side Club," which will provide fans with access to a covered lounge, sun deck and Florida themed social area. Unlike Jacksonville, there won’t be actual water or beach sand at the East Side Club. Nassal Company, an attractions construction management company that assisted with the look of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Studios, has been hired by the school to create the illusion of a beach setting on the east side of the stadium.


----------



## Lakeland

> Members of the ESC will have access to a Florida themed social area, including a sun deck and covered lounge. The ESC will be located between the 30-yard lines on the east side of Bright House Networks Stadium.
> 
> Amenities include:
> -A selection of refreshments, including beer and an assortment of frozen drinks
> -New sideline chairback seats
> -Gold Zone parking
> -Preferred VIP entrance into the stadium
> -More than 15 flat-screen TVs
> -Enhanced WiFi connectivity
> -Private restrooms
> -Pre & postgame access


https://ucfknights.exposure.co/esc


----------



## WesTexas

O MY GOD NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Scba

So...sit in a seat, or stand in the sand?


----------



## WesTexas

Stand on painted sand.


----------



## plmn

WesTexas said:


> Stand on painted sand.


Or take off your shoes and wade in painted water. 

My favorite part is the gilded Marvin the Martian.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I guess this is UCF's way of acknowledging most people won't take them seriously regardless of how well they do. Such is the bias of cfb fans and pundits.


----------



## Lumbergo

that's just dreadful. UCF finally got an on-campus stadium and that is what they do to it?


----------



## svenben

par for the course for Florida.. hint:awful


----------



## goldy21

University of Colorado:

New renderings for the under-construction football facilities expansion at Folsom Field:





































http://cusustainableexcellence.com/index.html#projects

For comparison's sake, here's what it looked like before construction began:


----------



## svenben

nice.. always liked the "COLORADO" behind the EZ


----------



## WesTexas

Where else can they expand if they continue to grow?


----------



## svenben

I think the days of expansion may be behind us.. more like adding luxury features and reduced capacity. But if they need to they can Nebraska it and have gigantic stands behind the endzones.


----------



## JJG

svenben said:


> I think the days of expansion may be behind us..


Oh, I highly doubt that...


----------



## svenben

amen... conference pride as well.. 

the worst part is all the classic games that are no longer played. Fortunately FSU still plays Miami and UF.


----------



## mattadk

Coog83 said:


> Awful.


Agreed. Hate stadiums with endzone sections that are bigger than the yardline sections. The upper decks at Texas A&M are the same..and at some angles, can't even see the back of the endzone.


----------



## slipperydog

Here is a recap of some of the upcoming projects across the country (along with some webcams for viewing pleasure).

Please feel free to add any that I've missed.

*2015*
Colorado - _http://www.cubuffs.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209458799_
Cincinnati - _http://www.gobearcats.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/Nippert-Construction-Cam.html_
Iowa St. - _http://www.jacktricestadium.org/construction-cam_
Kansas St. - _http://www.mortenson.com/sports/projects/ksu-vanier-football-complex/webcam/_
Kentucky - _http://www.thenewcws.com/2014/08/13/live-construction-camera/_
Texas A&M - _http://kylefield.com/constructioncams_

*2016*
Duke
Miami - _http://www.miamidolphins.com/newstadium.html_
Oklahoma - _http://gfoms.com/stadium-plans-revealed/_
Ole Miss - _http://www.olemisssports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/121514aab.html_

*2017*
Arizona St. - _http://www.thesundevils.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209922598_
Notre Dame - _http://crossroads.nd.edu/_


----------



## GunnerJacket

Thanks, slip! I didn't know Kentucky was doing anything further to ol' Commonwealth.

I'm hoping Utah someday redoes their "open" end zone as one study proposed.


----------



## eric the midget

Still can't get over how awful the Folsom Field project looks. The Notre Dame Stadium expansion looks terrible as well, in my opinion.


----------



## will101

eric the midget said:


> The Notre Dame Stadium expansions looks terrible as well, in my opinion.


As someone who is decidedly not a fan of the school or team(s), I was prepared to brutally condemn the Notre Dame stadium plan. Instead, this is probably the best stadium project that I've seen. As the outer ring was built without altering the original stadium, this keeps the basic plan intact, makes no changes to the original stadium, almost none to the outer ring, incorporates new premium seating seamlessly, and adds three badly needed new (and very well designed) buildings to the central core of the campus. I'm shocked that a school with a rep for backward thinking came up with this brilliant plan.


----------



## eric the midget

Fair enough. I think there's just too much going on with those buildings. They look so clunky.


----------



## SJAnfield

I personally love the Notre Dame stadium upgrade. Looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## svenben

I loved ND plan untill I saw a revised plan from an ND student, now achitect.. was awesome.

But I think you will see more of this. FSU was the first to incorporate lots of buildings as part of the stadium. It just makes so much sense when you consider all the parking available that can go unused aside from 7 Saturdays a year. Also makes sense as stadiums tend to have utility systems sitting there that are designed for full capacity and sit idle, again aside from 7 Saturdays a year.


----------



## svenben

Slippery dog. I would add that both Miami and Duke are 2 phase projects. Both will be substantially different for 2015 so I think they should make the 2015 and 2016 list.

As I follow ACC I will add
- Clemson - lux boxes and something called the Oculus for 2015
- Pittsburgh - 3,000 new seats in the south end-zone plus a club

Also a lot of new indoor practice facilities
2015 Syracuse
2016 - VT, NC State
2017 Wake Forrest


----------



## will101

svenben said:


> But I think you will see more of this. FSU was the first to incorporate lots of buildings as part of the stadium.


In 1936, student dorms were built into LSU's Tiger Stadium. And in 1942, the world's first artificial nuclear reaction was initiated under the stands at the old Amos Alonzo Stagg Stadium at the University of Chicago.


----------



## svenben

belay my last...


----------



## sitruc

svenben said:


> Slippery dog. I would add that both Miami and Duke are 2 phase projects. Both will be substantially different for 2015 so I think they should make the 2015 and 2016 list.
> 
> As I follow ACC I will add
> - Clemson - lux boxes and something called the Oculus for 2015
> - Pittsburgh - 3,000 new seats in the south end-zone plus a club
> 
> Also a lot of new indoor practice facilities
> 2015 Syracuse
> 2016 - VT, NC State
> 2017 Wake Forrest


VT's new facility will open by Summer of this year.
hokiesports.com/indoorpracticefacility/


----------



## Coog83

SJAnfield said:


> I personally love the Notre Dame stadium upgrade. Looks absolutely beautiful


Given the limitations, it's about as good as they can do. 

Luxury seating miles away from the field is not ideal, but they'd have to change the original design in order to do it any other way.


----------



## svenben

sitruc said:


> VT's new facility will open by Summer of this year.
> hokiesports.com/indoorpracticefacility/


Nice.. My one gripe with IPFs is that I wish they would cut them into the ground (assuming a low water table). They look so rediculous on most camuses and dominate too much. Or they could build them to do everything in the world aside from a punt (which you can simulate) and chop them in half height wise.


----------



## sitruc

svenben said:


> Nice.. My one gripe with IPFs is that I wish they would cut them into the ground (assuming a low water table). They look so rediculous on most camuses and dominate too much. Or they could build them to do everything in the world aside from a punt (which you can simulate) and chop them in half height wise.











That location is well below street level so it does not appear any larger than other athletic buildings it is behind.

The live webcam from the stadium.

The current indoor facility is much more awkwardly positioned in a hill so it does not appear that large, but that location is not as convenient.


----------



## slipperydog

svenben said:


> Slippery dog. I would add that both Miami and Duke are 2 phase projects. Both will be substantially different for 2015 so I think they should make the 2015 and 2016 list.
> 
> As I follow ACC I will add
> - Clemson - lux boxes and something called the Oculus for 2015
> - Pittsburgh - 3,000 new seats in the south end-zone plus a club
> 
> Also a lot of new indoor practice facilities
> 2015 Syracuse
> 2016 - VT, NC State
> 2017 Wake Forrest


Wake Forest's facility is supposed to be done by the end of 2015. I thought VT's and NC State's were as well. Also, Florida's indoor facility will open in the fall. And no set timetables, but Georgia is building a $30 million indoor facility, and Maryland is spending $155 million to convert Cole Field House into an indoor football practice facility.

EDIT: Oh, and South Carolina as well.


----------



## GunnerJacket

slipperydog said:


> ... and Maryland is spending *$155 million* to convert Cole Field House into an indoor football practice facility.


WTF? They're already one of the most in-debt programs going, how and why are they pursuing this? 

Oh, wait, my bad. I went ahead and thought they'd learned something from their past mistakes. Silly Gunnerjacket.


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> WTF? They're already one of the most in-debt programs going, how and why are they pursuing this?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad. I went ahead and thought they'd learned something from their past mistakes. Silly Gunnerjacket.


Serves you right for applying logic to subjects like this.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Well, it is Friday. My brain's already off.


----------



## Welkin

slipperydog said:


> Wake Forest's facility is supposed to be done by the end of 2015. I thought VT's and NC State's were as well. Also, Florida's indoor facility will open in the fall. And no set timetables, but Georgia is building a $30 million indoor facility, and Maryland is spending $155 million to convert Cole Field House into an indoor football practice facility.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and South Carolina as well.


Add Marshall University to the list. They finish their new indoor facility in early2015.


----------



## WesTexas

GunnerJacket said:


> Thanks, slip! I didn't know Kentucky was doing anything further to ol' Commonwealth.


I had no idea Kentucky was doing anything at all! Trying to keep up football wise in the SEC must be tough hen you are the Basketball School.


----------



## Topher51

GunnerJacket said:


> WTF? They're already one of the most in-debt programs going, how and why are they pursuing this?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad. I went ahead and thought they'd learned something from their past mistakes. Silly Gunnerjacket.


Farbeit for me to disagree with you, but I have a soft spot for the Terps since I have several friends that went there. 

The school is only on the hook for $25 million of the cost; the state and donors are covering the rest. In addition, approximately 30% of the facility will be used for academics and research. 

Besides, who needs an indoor facility more, Maryland or the likes of UF or UGA?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/terrapins-insider/wp/2014/11/20/conversion-of-cole-field-house-into-indoor-football-facility-is-approved-by-finance-committee/


----------



## GunnerJacket

I'm all for adaptive reuse of structures and appreciate their efforts, but that's still a lot of money for such a venue and we're still talking about $50M from public coffers on top of the $105m in donations. (Of which they only have about $50m thus far, and this on the heels of failing to secure full donations for their new tower o' suites for Byrd Stadium.)

Contrast this with Georgia Tech's facility that opened in 2011 for a cost of under $10M. 

I used to like UMd a lot but lately they can't seem to stop tripping over themselves.


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> I'm all for adaptive reuse of structures and appreciate their efforts, but that's still a lot of money for such a venue and we're still talking about $50M from public coffers on top of the $105m in donations. (Of which they only have about $50m thus far, and this on the heels of failing to secure full donations for their new tower o' suites for Byrd Stadium.)
> 
> Contrast this with Georgia Tech's facility that opened in 2011 for a cost of under $10M.
> 
> I used to like UMd a lot but lately they can't seem to stop tripping over themselves.


While Maryland _is_ spending a lot of dough here, this isn't a fair comparison. Georgia Tech's "facility" is literally just an aluminum aircraft hangar with grass, that they threw up in a vacant lot. They even have the aircraft hangar doors. Aside from an observation deck, there is nothing else inside. Maryland's building is a major refurbishment, and will have a sports medicine facility, along with research labs, classrooms and offices. And Maryland has to worry about heavy snow, which is not that common in Atlanta.


----------



## GunnerJacket

will101 said:


> While Maryland _is_ spending a lot of dough here, this isn't a fair comparison. Georgia Tech's "facility" is literally just an aluminum aircraft hangar with grass, that they threw up in a vacant lot. They even have the aircraft hangar doors. Aside from an observation deck, there is nothing else inside. Maryland's building is a major refurbishment, and will have a sports medicine facility, along with research labs, classrooms and offices. And Maryland has to worry about heavy snow, which is not that common in Atlanta.


I'm not discounting that, I'm simply lamenting (yet again) at this arms race in the unfair landscape of college sports. Particularly this sense that teams "need" all this stuff, when in truth they don't. Maybe UMd could've spent $10M on their own airplane hangar to address the need, then used the refurbishing of Cole for more/other stuff. 

I would feel a lot better about this if not for UMd's less than illustrious history financing athletics, which also speaks to the screwy way college sports are funded. But I'm straying from the topic so I'll stop here.


----------



## goldy21

University of Colorado facilities update:

http://www.cubuffs.com/mediaPortal/player.dbml?id=3850996

(Doesn't include a tour of the indoor facility, which is basically a giant hole in the ground right now)


----------



## Lakeland

114607833

















https://twitter.com/OleMissFB/status/582980808748752896


----------



## Coog83

See the little press box on the right side of the photo below (top of the West stands)? Apparently, ESPN doesn't like it, according to "golfnut69" on the Tulane board.

Before I quote golfnut, the reason that West side is so "short" is because the neighbors behind the stadium on that side raised a fuss, and Tulane caved.

Ideally, of course, you'd like the West side higher than the East to block the hot Louisiana afternoon sun. The stadium seats between 22,000 and 25,000 with some additional SRO capacity.

golfnut posts:

"just got off the phone with my friend at ESPN... he has spoken to a few other people regarding Yulman..."for what it is, it is nice, for what it is not, it is a dump"...they all agree unless this stadium is expanded (40,00 min) and the media footprint improved, it was a total waste of money and conference expansion which ESPN thinks will happen at the end of the 2015 football season, Tulane will be on the outside looking in"

Source

"ESPN review of Yulman.... 1- They like the fact the "fans"(if they show up) are close to the field...2- they HATE the camera angles/elevation they are forced to use and this will be addressed with the AAC...3- They do not like the press box set up, the announcers are too low to the field and have poor sight line 4- They love the food provided !!...5- Parking is not an issue for members of the ESPN crew, they did not notice any real traffic issues 6- ESPN hates the "two toned" playing surface, it looks cheap and makes the field look choppy and the stadium smaller than what it actually is 7- ESPN cannot believe that a few families with homes next to the stadium, was able to dictate to Tulane, the design and height of the west side seats . The west side must be brought to a higher level above the field and the press box enlarged... 

ESPN will monitor the improvements or lack thereof...If no improvements are made ESPN will ask the AAC to allow Tulane home games to be televised on an ESPN station/outlet with limited viewing area (no national exposure) so that they can better utilize their experienced broadcast teams and crews at other venues ..8- The Tulane staff were always helpful and tried to make everyone as comfortable as possible 9- as noted prior, the "camera men" HATE the Yulman vantage points they are forced to use, several have asked not to be assigned to Tulane home games in the future. My friend also thinks some "play by play" and "color analyst" have also asked not to be assigned until improvements are made"

Source


----------



## JJG

Coog83 said:


> See the little press box on the right side of the photo below (top of the West stands)? Apparently, ESPN doesn't like it, according to "golfnut69" on the Tulane board.
> 
> Before I quote golfnut, the reason that West side is so "short" is because the neighbors behind the stadium on that side raised a fuss, and Tulane caved.
> 
> Ideally, of course, you'd like the West side higher than the East to block the hot Louisiana afternoon sun. The stadium seats between 22,000 and 25,000 with some additional SRO capacity.
> 
> golfnut posts:
> 
> "just got off the phone with my friend at ESPN... he has spoken to a few other people regarding Yulman..."for what it is, it is nice, for what it is not, it is a dump"...they all agree unless this stadium is expanded (40,00 min) and the media footprint improved, it was a total waste of money and conference expansion which ESPN thinks will happen at the end of the 2015 football season, Tulane will be on the outside looking in"
> 
> Source
> 
> "ESPN review of Yulman.... 1- They like the fact the "fans"(if they show up) are close to the field...2- they HATE the camera angles/elevation they are forced to use and this will be addressed with the AAC...3- They do not like the press box set up, the announcers are too low to the field and have poor sight line 4- They love the food provided !!...5- Parking is not an issue for members of the ESPN crew, they did not notice any real traffic issues 6- ESPN hates the "two toned" playing surface, it looks cheap and makes the field look choppy and the stadium smaller than what it actually is 7- ESPN cannot believe that a few families with homes next to the stadium, was able to dictate to Tulane, the design and height of the west side seats . The west side must be brought to a higher level above the field and the press box enlarged...
> 
> ESPN will monitor the improvements or lack thereof...If no improvements are made ESPN will ask the AAC to allow Tulane home games to be televised on an ESPN station/outlet with limited viewing area (no national exposure) so that they can better utilize their experienced broadcast teams and crews at other venues ..8- The Tulane staff were always helpful and tried to make everyone as comfortable as possible 9- as noted prior, the "camera men" HATE the Yulman vantage points they are forced to use, several have asked not to be assigned to Tulane home games in the future. My friend also thinks some "play by play" and "color analyst" have also asked not to be assigned until improvements are made"
> 
> Source


Not even a full year, and they're already complaining...


----------



## Lakeland

Vaught-Hemingway Stadium:









Aerial shot of west skybox renovation 
https://twitter.com/ICM_LLC/status/583360382061973504









New glass in west sky box almost complete
https://twitter.com/mattbarchitect/status/584370937962881024









Aerial shot of the new basketball arena next to VHS
https://twitter.com/mattbarchitect/status/583380839045689345


----------



## Coog83

Love that Ole Miss basketball arena. Speaking of basketball, I can't wait until Houston renovates or replaces Hofheinz. Here is Houston's new $25M basketball practice facility which wraps around the current Hofheinz. The practice facility opens in Q4 this year.


----------



## JJG

Coog83 said:


> Love that Ole Miss basketball arena. Speaking of basketball, I can't wait until Houston renovates or replaces Hofheinz. Here is Houston's new $25M basketball practice facility which wraps around the current Hofheinz. The practice facility opens in Q4 this year.


...am I trippin', or is that a REAL video posted?


----------



## Coog83

Real time live webcam.


----------



## JJG

Coog83 said:


> Real time live webcam.


Had no idea we could do that here... sweet. 

I also see it's storming again. That brings back some memories.


----------



## Lakeland

https://twitter.com/dtvblimp/status/588783632078270464


----------



## JJG

Prairie View update


----------



## WesTexas

Where will Prairie View play this year?


----------



## JJG

WesTexas said:


> Where will Prairie View play this year?


Waller I.S.D. Stadium, just right down the road.


----------



## WesTexas

You ever wonder how the small Universities in Texas feel playing in their stadiums when High School and School Districts have nicer stadiums than what they have? 

Like SMU and UNT. Both have nice stadiums on campus....but ALLEN HS has a better stadium less than an hour away!


----------



## Jim856796

Interesting article at StadiumDB.com about the InfoCision Stadium–Summa Field. Here are some highlights:

* The University of Akron actually buy their own tickets to their football games to artificially increase attendance.
* Statistics for 2014 show that the University of Akron drew the fewest fans across over 120 teams in Division I: 9,169 for each game. The NCAA demands that Division I football teams have an average attendance of at least 15,000 in order to stay in the division.
* The InfoCision Stadium was built at a cost of US$62 million and requires an annual payment of US$4.3 million to cover the price tag.
* The fact that it doesn't generate matchday revenue forces the university to buy their own tickets. In 2013, for example, the University of Akron bought 56,710 tickets for their team’s games ($10 each) just to boost statistics.

The article at StadiumDB.com


----------



## plmn

Jim856796 said:


> Interesting article at StadiumDB.com about the InfoCision Stadium–Summa Field. Here are some highlights:
> 
> * The University of Akron actually buy their own tickets to their football games to artificially increase attendance.
> * Statistics for 2014 show that the University of Akron drew the fewest fans across over 120 teams in Division I: 9,169 for each game. The NCAA demands that Division I football teams have an average attendance of at least 15,000 in order to stay in the division.
> * The InfoCision Stadium was built at a cost of US$62 million and requires an annual payment of US$4.3 million to cover the price tag.
> * The fact that it doesn't generate matchday revenue forces the university to buy their own tickets. In 2013, for example, the University of Akron bought 56,710 tickets for their team’s games ($10 each) just to boost statistics.
> 
> The article at StadiumDB.com


Just to clarify, that is Division I FBS. I continue to wonder why some small schools insist on pouring money into FBS football programs that bleed money. All for the chance to play in a minor bowl game nobody cares about. This past year the MAC, USA, American, Mountain West, and Sun Belt conferences all ended the season with a lower Sagarin power ranking than the supposedly lower level Missouri Valley Football Conference of Division I FCS. It's no wonder the P5 conferences want to separate themselves. FBS has become a joke, "everybody who is average or above gets a medal, hooray!"


----------



## mattec

Ball State is adding facilities to their Scheumann Stadium. Capacity will be unaffected and remain 22,500. 

The new addition will include meeting space and new locker rooms. It will be located in the southwest corner of the stadium (the upper right gap between the press box side and the endzone seating)

It is expected to be completed later this year.

Current:



















New Addition:


----------



## mattec

plmn said:


> Just to clarify, that is Division I FBS. I continue to wonder why some small schools insist on pouring money into FBS football programs that bleed money. All for the chance to play in a minor bowl game nobody cares about. This past year the MAC, USA, American, Mountain West, and Sun Belt conferences all ended the season with a lower Sagarin power ranking than the supposedly lower level Missouri Valley Football Conference of Division I FCS. It's no wonder the P5 conferences want to separate themselves. FBS has become a joke, "everybody who is average or above gets a medal, hooray!"


Very few football programs actually bleed money. What ends up costing schools money with athletics are the non-revenue sports. 

Now with the new CFP money, G5 schools, like Akron, are getting more money than they were under the BCS system, which makes it even more of a fool-hearty decision to drop football and lose that revenue stream.


----------



## plmn

mattec said:


> Very few football programs actually bleed money. What ends up costing schools money with athletics are the non-revenue sports.
> 
> Now with the new CFP money, G5 schools, like Akron, are getting more money than they were under the BCS system, which makes it even more of a fool-hearty decision to drop football and lose that revenue stream.


Akron needs $22 Million in subsidies each year just to run their athletics. That's 69% of their revenue. They are deep in debt due to a stadium they only halfway fill. I'd say it would be hard to be any more foolish than they already are. All that extra spending for football requires more spending for non-revenue sports due to Title IX. But you won't find that under the football budget.

The current system is not sustainable. Some states are fed up with out of control athletic spending at public schools. More are sure to follow.

http://sports.usatoday.com/ncaa/finances/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...finances-revenue-expense-division-i/27971457/


----------



## Coog83

Jim856796 said:


> Interesting article at StadiumDB.com about the InfoCision Stadium–Summa Field. Here are some highlights:
> 
> * The University of Akron actually buy their own tickets to their football games to artificially increase attendance.
> * Statistics for 2014 show that the University of Akron drew the fewest fans across over 120 teams in Division I: 9,169 for each game. The NCAA demands that Division I football teams have an average attendance of at least 15,000 in order to stay in the division.
> * The InfoCision Stadium was built at a cost of US$62 million and requires an annual payment of US$4.3 million to cover the price tag.
> * The fact that it doesn't generate matchday revenue forces the university to buy their own tickets. In 2013, for example, the University of Akron bought 56,710 tickets for their team’s games ($10 each) just to boost statistics.
> 
> The article at StadiumDB.com


Akron's struggling like hell with a $4M debt service. 

Colo St is proposing about $10M in debt service per year (over 40 years) in stadium revenue bonds to build a $225M football stadium. 

It's absolutely insane. 

By contrast, Houston borrowed only 9% of its $128M stadium against future stadium revenue.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Collegiate sports are a racket built to heavily favor the power leagues and teams. The imbalanced scheduling is a joke and a huge reason for the messed up finances and deep chasm between the powers and the wannabes.


----------



## mattec

plmn said:


> Akron needs $22 Million in subsidies each year just to run their athletics. That's 69% of their revenue. They are deep in debt due to a stadium they only halfway fill. I'd say it would be hard to be any more foolish than they already are. All that extra spending for football requires more spending for non-revenue sports due to Title IX. But you won't find that under the football budget.
> 
> The current system is not sustainable. Some states are fed up with out of control athletic spending at public schools. More are sure to follow.
> 
> http://sports.usatoday.com/ncaa/finances/
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...finances-revenue-expense-division-i/27971457/


The needed the new stadium because their old one (the Rubber Bowl) was essentially condemned. 

Without that stadium and without football, they would be kicked out of the MAC and lose out on competing with peer institutions and long time rivals, not to mention the associated media and CFP incomes.

A good look at the economics of college athletics and college football happened when UAB cut football and pulled an about face and reinstated it. 

Andy Schwartz and Dan Rascher of OSKR did a detailed analysis and found that UAB's football program was a net financial positive for athletics and the school overall. 

http://oskr.com/oskr/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/uab-part-1.pdf

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2015/4/23/8485047/uab-football-money-revenue-profit

UAB is in a far worse situation than Akron is currently in, in that they have to rent their stadium and their conference travel is significantly higher.


----------



## hittentot

I can't find up-to-date pictures of the stadiums of the college football teams below, who can help me with this? Most of these stadiums have recently been renovated.

* West Virginia Mountaineers
* Iowa State Cyclones
* Indiana Hoosiers
* Colorado Buffaloes
* Purdue Boilermakers
* Kansas Jayhawks
* Washington State Cougars


----------



## will101

hittentot said:


> I can't find up-to-date pictures of the stadiums of the college football teams below, who can help me with this? Most of these stadiums have recently been renovated.
> 
> * West Virginia Mountaineers


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313277&highlight=morgantown


> * Iowa State Cyclones


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=948258&page=4&highlight=ames


> * Indiana Hoosiers


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377401&highlight=folsom&page=39


> * Colorado Buffaloes


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121204126&highlight=folsom#post121204126


> * Purdue Boilermakers


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115852125&highlight=ross+ade#post115852125


> * Kansas Jayhawks


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=32736492&highlight=lawrence+kansas#post32736492


> * Washington State Cougars


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464544&page=3&highlight=pullman


----------



## hittentot

Thanks!


----------



## JJG

Prairie View stadium from last month. 

The framing is going up...


----------



## -Helix-

mattec said:


> Very few football programs actually bleed money. What ends up costing schools money with athletics are the non-revenue sports.
> 
> Now with the new CFP money, G5 schools, like Akron, are getting more money than they were under the BCS system, which makes it even more of a fool-hearty decision to drop football and lose that revenue stream.


Yep. Thanks to the CFP money it's now actually better to have a terrible FBS team than a good basketball program. It's no wonder so many FCS teams are making the jump now.

I know Kennesaw State here in Atlanta just got rid of a ton of non-revenue male sports so that they could field a football team - which I assume the long term plan for is to get into the FBS.


----------



## slipperydog

Ok, here's another update of college stadiums which will be worked on following the 2015 season. (along with some webcams where available). I left off Sun Life Stadium as that is a shared facility with an NFL team. Dates reflect anticipated full completion.

*2016*
Duke - _https://www.teleport.nu/feed/4ts588oao0kmp7rsiaqtmgb5ownoj80soxajkha1kka_
Oklahoma - _http://gfoms.com/live-stadium-construction-cam/_
Ole Miss - _http://oxblue.com/open/RAC/VHStadium_

*2017*
Arizona St. - _http://www.thesundevils.com/ViewArticle.dbml?&ATCLID=209480302&DB_OEM_ID=30300_
Notre Dame - _http://crossroads.nd.edu/webcams/academic-building/_
Colorado State - _http://stadium.colostate.edu/constructioncam/_

*Potential Future*
USC - https://news.usc.edu/88002/usc-reveals-preliminary-plan-to-renovate-la-coliseum/
Auburn - _http://www.al.com/auburnfootball/in...rns_renovation_plans_jordan-hare_stadium.html_
Fresno St. - _http://www.fresnobee.com/sports/col...-state/bulldogs-football/article25543174.html_


----------



## JJG

Prairie View A&M Stadium 

(You can see the new track facility just south of the new stadium)


----------



## GunnerJacket

slipperydog said:


> Ok, here's another update of college stadiums which will be worked on following the 2015 season. (along with some webcams where available). I left off Sun Life Stadium as that is a shared facility with an NFL team. Dates reflect anticipated full completion.
> 
> *2016*
> Duke - _http://www.goduke.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209805138_
> Oklahoma - _http://gfoms.com/live-stadium-construction-cam/_
> Ole Miss - _http://www.olemisssports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/121514aab.html_


Duke's renovations are looking very nice. So pleased to see that happen. Still wish they'd done a ring of suites instead of the tower but considering where they've come from I can't complain. Except when they beat GT!

The Ole Miss effort still feels meek, to me. It's one of those projects where most of the benefits will be realized behind the scenes. For the price, though, I'm surprised there wasn't a way to introduce more premium seating to help recoup the costs.



> *2017*Colorado State - _http://stadium.colostate.edu/constructioncam/_


I'm assuming this link will be routinely emailed to the BXII offices next year. Along with a box of bison patties and whatever craft brews they have in Colorado.


----------



## BlazerBlaze

Took a couple of pictures of Sanford Stadium with my new camera. These are from the not so well known east side of the stadium from the railroad tracks.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Booooo! Booooo!


----------



## mhays

A big aspect of any football programs (and to a lesser extent baskeball) is gaining name recognition for the school. For those who don't read academic journals, nearly all the mentions of any university are sports-related. 

Even knowing this, I find myself making the same mistake. Big football program? Must be a big school with academic and research horsepower at least in volume (maybe not quality).


----------



## GunnerJacket

mhays said:


> A big aspect of any football programs (and to a lesser extent baskeball) is gaining name recognition for the school. For those who don't read academic journals, nearly all the mentions of any university are sports-related.
> 
> Even knowing this, I find myself making the same mistake. Big football program? Must be a big school with academic and research horsepower at least in volume (maybe not quality).


Below are the rankings from the 2013 report of the Center for Measuring University Performance. It's essentially an accounting of research dollars and other academic factors for graduate programs. Schools without a ranking didn't make the cut for the first table, which has 137 spots. I routinely joke about how Bama has for many years not even been rated within the full report, since they don't have a heavily supported research program. 

As expected, it tilts heavily toward the large state schools found within Power 5 conferences, especially the B1G and PAC12. Some of this is also a factor of age and sheer size creating a lobbying force for research dollars. Most B1G institutions, for instance, have about 30k undergrads and sizable graduate schools. Doesn't mean schools not listed here aren't rigorous academically, just that they're more undergraduate focused. Re: Baylor - I think the medical school there is independent of the NCAA member institution, otherwise I could've sworn I've seen them included in these.

ACC
13	Duke
19	UNC
22	Pitt
33	Ga Tech
38	Virginia
49	NCSU
51	Notre Dame
52	VPISU
59	Miami
70	Florida State
91	Louisville
100	Clemson
119	Wake Forest
Syracuse
Boston College

B1G
5	Michigan
12	Wisconsin
17	Minnesota
20	OSU
21	Northwestern
26	Illinois
31	PSU
35	Purdue
37	Maryland
41	Michigan State
42	Iowa
45	Rutgers
63	Indiana
86	Nebraska

BXII
15	Texas
69	Iowa State
77	Kansas
97	Oklahoma
98	Oklahoma State
103	WVU
135	Kansas State
Baylor
Texas Tech
Texas Christian

PAC12
2	Stanford
8	Cal-Berkeley
9	Washington
11	UCLA
16	USC
40	Arizona
43	Colorado
44	Utah
47	Arizona State
73	Washington State
76	Oregon State
95	Oregon

SEC
24	TAMU
29	Flordia
34	Vanderbilt
57	Georgia
62	Kentucky
65	Tennessee
74	Missouri
79	LSU
82	South Carolina
101	Auburn
109	Miss State
Ole Miss
Arkansas
Alabama


----------



## weava

2015 FCS College Football Stadium Experience Rankings

http://www.stadiumjourney.com/news/...college-football-stadium-experience-rankings/


----------



## CougarRed

Fourteen college teams went undefeated at home this year:

8-0: Houston 
7-0: UNC, Iowa, Florida St, Clemson, Mich St
6-0: Notre Dame, BYU, TCU, Oklahoma, Navy, Air Force, Marshall, W. Ky

Of those 14, Clemson, Florida St, TCU and Air Force went undefeated at home in 2014.

Of those four, Florida St went undefeated at home in 2013.


----------



## GunnerJacket

CougarRed said:


> Fourteen college teams went undefeated at home this year:
> 
> 8-0: Houston
> 7-0: UNC, Iowa, Florida St, Clemson, Mich St


How I wish we had balanced scheduling in college sports.


----------



## eric the midget

Eh, it's a win-win for all parties.


----------



## CougarRed

GunnerJacket said:


> How I wish we had balanced scheduling in college sports.


Houston had 8 home games because it earned the right to host the conference title game. When the schedule was released, there were seven home games originally.


----------



## slipperydog

Mammoth bones found during excavation for north end zone project at Reser Stadium

http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/news/id3438

Here's a live cam:
http://webcam.oregonstate.edu/reser/


----------



## GunnerJacket

Oh that's cool. Now they need a large mammoth outside the gates welcoming people to the venue!


----------



## Chevy114

The TV show Gold rush taught me that where there's Mammoth bones there's good gold!


----------



## KingmanIII

They need to quit playing around.

The west side rebuild ain't gettin' any cheaper...


----------



## will101

Webcam shot of the Oregon State project.


----------



## will101

On September 10, Tennessee is going to host Virginia Tech in a game at Bristol Motor Speedway. If they sell it out, it will mean an attendance of about 160,000, easily the largest college football crowd ever. Jay Busbee tweeted this view of how the field and stands will look, along with the new "Colossus" scoreboard over the field.


----------



## will101

KingmanIII said:


> They need to quit playing around.
> 
> The west side rebuild ain't gettin' any cheaper...


Oregon is one of the states where it is illegal to just bulldoze archaeological artifacts.


----------



## Topher51

will101 said:


> On September 10, Tennessee is going to host Virginia Tech in a game at Bristol Motor Speedway. If they sell it out, it will mean an attendance of about 160,000, easily the largest college football crowd ever. Jay Busbee tweeted this view of how the field and stands will look, along with the new "Colossus" scoreboard over the field.


I am a Tennessee and Virginia Tech alum, have been to Bristol for a race, and to a Winter Classic (i.e. a sport played in a stadium that is way too big for it). I have zero interest in going to this game. While the atmosphere will be good, the best seats at Bristol are further away than the worst seats at Neyland or Lane Stadium. You won't be able to see anything, even with the big board. That and if I am going to drive 8 hours for a game, I'd prefer to be at on campus. Tech and UT should have just played a home and home.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I'm not buying the video board set up. The rigging for that would have to be monstrously strong and expensive, for what is a single throw away event. 

As for Topher's sentiment I certainly understand. Views from the "end zone" seats will be abysmal. BUT, there's something to be said about the possible experience. Considering how we put the college basketball finals in huge stadiums, creating useless seats that still sell out, there's every reason to believe folks will want to sample the event. Plus it has the luxury of being a pretty meaningful game for teams that would probably enjoy starting a rivalry. 

It would be neat to see if it does well, but I won't mind if it doesn't sell out. I just hope VT wins!


----------



## tinyslam

I have some doubts about that game as well. I'm not sure the atmosphere will be any better than Neyland. Yes you have 60k extra fans, but in a much larger area and they will not all be cheering for the Vols. I also am concerned that they can sell this out, but we will see. Nonetheless its still a pretty cool idea, and if all goes well might be spectacular.


----------



## H.U.S.T.L.E.

GunnerJacket said:


> I'm not buying the video board set up. The rigging for that would have to be monstrously strong and expensive, for what is a single throw away event.
> 
> As for Topher's sentiment I certainly understand. Views from the "end zone" seats will be abysmal. BUT, there's something to be said about the possible experience. Considering how we put the college basketball finals in huge stadiums, creating useless seats that still sell out, there's every reason to believe folks will want to sample the event. Plus it has the luxury of being a pretty meaningful game for teams that would probably enjoy starting a rivalry.
> 
> It would be neat to see if it does well, but I won't mind if it doesn't sell out. I just hope VT wins!


From what I understand, the video board set up is going to be a permanent replacement for the column mounted video board in the center of the track. So it won't just be for this game, but for all events moving forward.

As a VT alum I've thought about going to the game, but I have yet to get tickets for various reasons. I know whatever seats I'd get would likely be terrible, but the tailgating experience alone might be worth it.


----------



## slipperydog

H.U.S.T.L.E. said:


> From what I understand, the video board set up is going to be a permanent replacement for the column mounted video board in the center of the track. So it won't just be for this game, but for all events moving forward.
> 
> As a VT alum I've thought about going to the game, but I have yet to get tickets for various reasons. I know whatever seats I'd get would likely be terrible, but the tailgating experience alone might be worth it.


I mean, hell, if you want the best view of any game, your best bet is to stay home and watch.

From my experience, attending a game in person is mainly about the experience and enjoying the atmosphere surrounding the game, _not _sight lines. Not everyone will be able to claim they were at the Bristol game with 120,000 fans or whatever. It's a novelty.


----------



## KingmanIII

will101 said:


> Oregon is one of the states where it is illegal to just bulldoze archaeological artifacts.


If they find mammoth bones under the west grandstand, only then will it be a problem...


----------



## will101

KingmanIII said:


> If they find mammoth bones under the west grandstand, only then will it be a problem...


That's not going to be an issue for quite a while. OSU has overspent on athletic facility upgrades. anticipating money from a deal between the Pac-12 Network and DirecTV. The upgrade to the building above comes from specific donations, but the athletic department as a whole is running in the red, and the west side project for Reser is on indefinite hold.


----------



## rantanamo

Colossus is already under construction.


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## Bigmac1212

Who knew Tallahassee was in Colorado? *shrugs*


----------



## rantanamo

Lumbergo said:


> And the award for worst renovation of a college football stadium in the modern era goes to.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://championscampaign.com/champions-club-seats/
> 
> and this is from someone who is a FSU graduate and former season ticket holder. absolutely disgusting. hno:


This is my ultimate fear with DKR. There is already talks of it not being symmetrical because they need more suites and clubs and fear there being too many sears. Well look at friggin Miami or Jacksonville and how they have integrated these exact elements into the existing bowl. It really isn't that hard, yet we continue to see these crazy looking expansions. Are big donors trying to make sure their named section is bigger than the other or something?


----------



## BlazerBlaze

Does the new Doak canopy mesh perfectly with the existing brick? No. But I don't hate it. 
1) From 6 years down in that heat I can say that canopy shade is much much needed. 
2) They look like the FSU Circus tents. I think they would go over better if they had a design which matched the FSU Circus tent instead of bleach white.


----------



## Chevy114

God my alama Mater FSU just embarassed me with these renovations. The worst part is it opens the same time as Oklahoma who at least got everything to match


----------



## rantanamo

I have no problem with canopies, but why be such a contrast to the rest of a stadium? Never understood that with these college expansions.


----------



## slipperydog

Populous presenting 20 yr master plan for Birmingham Jefferson Civic Center to consider. Plan includes renovation of Legacy Arena and a $174 million 45k seat stadium for UAB. A dome is under consideration which would increase cost by $100m.









https://twitter.com/fox6alancollins









https://twitter.com/The_DailyDragon


----------



## Bigmac1212

slipperydog said:


> Populous presenting 20 yr master plan for Birmingham Jefferson Civic Center to consider. Plan includes renovation of Legacy Arena and a $174 million 45k seat stadium for UAB. A dome is under consideration which would increase cost by $100m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/fox6alancollins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/The_DailyDragon


I guess that gap in the endzone is for the scoreboard? *shrugs*

I like that UAB is getting a new stadium, though 45k seems a bit much.

Edit: nevermind, saw the jumbotrons in the corners. Still don't know about the gap in seating.


----------



## Chevy114

That is a big ass stadium for a team that almost lost football a few years ago. Is that more to keep their bowl game and maybe convince Bama or Auburn to play neutral site games there?


----------



## weava

Chevy114 said:


> That is a big ass stadium for a team that almost lost football a few years ago. Is that more to keep their bowl game and maybe convince Bama or Auburn to play neutral site games there?


Bama and Auburn would never play in this stadium. Its half the size of their home stadiums which means 50,000+ less tickets to sell, which would be well over $1 million in lost ticket sales.


----------



## Chevy114

weava said:


> Bama and Auburn would never play in this stadium. Its half the size of their home stadiums which means 50,000+ less tickets to sell, which would be well over $1 million in lost ticket sales.


I figured with the history they had with Legion stadium, it could happen again for neutral sites. Like how FSU gives up over 10k to play in Orlando sometimes


----------



## GunnerJacket

Bigmac1212 said:


> I like that UAB is getting a new stadium, though 45k seems a bit much.





Chevy114 said:


> That is a big ass stadium for a team that almost lost football a few years ago. Is that more to keep their bowl game..


Aye, the issue is making it viable for neutral site affairs like bowl games, in-season "Classics" and D2 championships. I'm sure they're thinking high school playoffs, too. Maybe they can also host soccer (US teams, NCAA tourney...) and lacrosse. To make it worthwhile for those other events you need more than the 25k range that might be the target for UAB. (Or so they'll imply.) But I think UAB will do better in a more comfortable and modern venue. Legion Field was already outdated 15+ years ago.





Chevy114 said:


> ...and maybe convince Bama or Auburn to play neutral site games there?
> 
> I figured with the history they had with Legion stadium, it could happen again for neutral sites. Like how FSU gives up over 10k to play in Orlando sometimes


IIRC the two Alabama powers stopped meeting at Legion in the late 90's. Legion Field was about 70k back then and the revenues from premium seating were no where near what they are today. It's very much like what the folks at the Cotton Bowl faced regarding Texas-Oklahoma, only that facility had other revenue options and better financial footing to invest in a major rebuild focused on just 3 games.  Legion Field, not so much. 

FSU in Orlando, meanwhile, is a case of where the school receives a flat fee for playing there and the Citrus Bowl has more amenities (and regional attraction) to attract fans and recoup their costs. Plus FSU is trying to keep their brand profile high deeper in the state.


----------



## carnifex2005

Nice graph on NCAA Div. 1 football stadiums by seating capacity. Grabbed from this report on those stadiums and a lot more graphs.


----------



## will101

carnifex2005 said:


> Nice graph on NCAA Div. 1 football stadiums by seating capacity.


That is an interesting page. I've only found one mistake in the capacity chart (Arizona State), and it's really hard to say that a college football stadium is _X_ years old, when the place might have had 10 upgrades and expansions. And he hasn't gotten into the subject of actual attendance yet. But I've bookmarked it, and look forward to future developments. An impressive project.


----------



## Chevy114

will101 said:


> That is an interesting page. I've only found one mistake in the capacity chart (Arizona State), and it's really hard to say that a college football stadium is _X_ years old, when the place might have had 10 upgrades and expansions. And he hasn't gotten into the subject of actual attendance yet. But I've bookmarked it, and look forward to future developments. An impressive project.


Yeah I get confused when a team guts and entire stadium except like 5k original seats and continues to claim a 100 year old stadium.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Chevy114 said:


> Yeah I get confused when a team guts and entire stadium except like 5k original seats and continues to claim a 100 year old stadium.


The distinction is that some times you are referring to the _field_ and other times you're referring specifically to the _structure_. If talking about the field then you're basically noting that the team has played in this spot since Year X. But obviously many a pundit or fan in their rush to throw the point out will often not get into the particulars. 

There is a defined standard, however, when used regarding a structure for its potential inclusion on the National Register of Historic Resources. This is why Georgia Tech's Grant Field is the oldest on-campus venue in 1A ball but is not a historic structure.


----------



## Chevy114

Good points!


----------



## will101

As their new stadium progresses, Colorado State has been tweeting a series of pics recounting the history of their program. This is an aerial of the day that the all-time attendance record was set at Hughes Stadium, their current home. On October 22, 1994, 39,107 CSU fans watched the 7-0 Rams lose to the 6-0 Utah Utes, 45-31. Photo looking due west


----------



## GunnerJacket

What the...

Did everyone drive separately to that game or something? That's a ton of cars for just 40k people.


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> What the...
> 
> Did everyone drive separately to that game or something? That's a ton of cars for just 40k people.


I did a rough estimate, and came up with somewhere between five and six thousand cars in that shot. Which isn't that many. Even if the pic cropped out half of the cars parked at the game, that's still roughly four people per car.


----------



## Chevy114

I always use the rule of 3 since the Rays always say the trop doesn't have enough parking if every car has 3 people on average in it going to a game.


----------



## DouglasFir33

I attended my first game there last year. Pretty nice little stadium! A little strange, in that you don't really have a great view of the Front Range from the tall side, despite being very close.


----------



## RMB2007

> Vanderbilt in talks for new football stadium
> 
> The time for a new Vanderbilt football stadium may have arrived.
> 
> Athletic director David Williams wants to accelerate plans to construct a new stadium for the Commodores, and is meeting with university planners and financial officers later this month.
> 
> “Even before I took over (as AD in 2003), people were saying, ‘Stadium, stadium, stadium’ because everybody was building stadiums,” Williams said. “But there hadn’t been serious talk internally about it before this.
> 
> “When you look at SEC stadiums, we are not in the same ballpark as the rest of them. That’s not a secret.”
> 
> The other 13 SEC schools have overhauled their football stadiums in the past 15 years, with those projects costing more than $1.2 billion combined. The last major renovation to Vanderbilt Stadium was in 1981. Less expensive additions for new turf and a video board have glossed its appearance in recent years.
> 
> Williams said plans for a new stadium, or at least a major renovation, are only in the preliminary stages, but the project is now a top priority in the athletic department.


www.tennessean.com/story/sports/col...nderbilt-talks-new-football-stadium/90126742/


----------



## Chevy114

Is there land in Nashville for it?


----------



## KingmanIII

Chevy114 said:


> Is there land in Nashville for it?


Have plans already been made for the Sounds' old park?

It's a 5-to-10-minute drive straight down Edgehill from campus. Might need a few more parking spaces.


----------



## BlazerBlaze

They're looking to build on the same spot. Will probably play at Nissan Stadium during the rebuild.


----------



## Chevy114

sounds good to me

P.S. I love that scene in the movie castaway with Tom Hanks where his ex girlfriend is catching him up on what he missed the years he was lost at sea and she is telling him about how Tennessee got a pro team and they lost the super bowl by 1 yard and he just responds "So, let me get one thing straight here... We have a pro football team now, but they're in Nashville?"


----------



## BoulderGrad

^^As mentioned in the article, they're also trying to tack on the possibility of adding an expansion MLS franchise as a tenant for the stadium.


----------



## seyer1000

Anyone knows where the ACC Championship game will be held now that it has been moved out of Charlotte?


----------



## JJG

seyer1000 said:


> Anyone knows where the ACC Championship game will be held now that it has been moved out of Charlotte?


Not sure, but l think it'll be Miami...


----------



## GunnerJacket

Jacksonville has a game that weekend so Orlando is the favorite if they can buy out the high school championships. They would prefer avoiding moving the game to Sunday or playing in one of the northern NFL venues. The conference is also considering allowing a school to host or choosing a neutral campus site. (VT, UVA...)

I certainly appreciate the intentions but this is unfortunate because Charlotte works perfectly for the game.


----------



## tinyslam

Is a double header at the Dome with the SEC championship too much to ask for?


----------



## GunnerJacket

tinyslam said:


> Is a double header at the Dome with the SEC championship too much to ask for?


Yes. There's not enough time to swap out sponsors and logos in between games, plus the SEC contracts give them priority for special events leading up to the game, priority access to the World Congress Center as part of their week-long Fan Zone, banners throughout the city, etc. I also don't know if there would be enough room for the teams regarding practice facilities in the area. Plus, at the absolute least the ACC wouldn't enjoy being in a setting where they would be treated like merely the opening act, which is decidedly what would happen.


----------



## tinyslam

GunnerJacket said:


> Yes. There's not enough time to swap out sponsors and logos in between games, plus the SEC contracts give them priority for special events leading up to the game, priority access to the World Congress Center as part of their week-long Fan Zone, banners throughout the city, etc. I also don't know if there would be enough room for the teams regarding practice facilities in the area. Plus, at the absolute least the ACC wouldn't enjoy being in a setting where they would be treated like merely the opening act, which is decidedly what would happen.


I know I was just joking, but thanks for the informative reply.


----------



## Chevy114

My top guesses would be anywhere with half way decent weather at the time, so Miami, Tampa, Orlando, or Jacksonville. I don't think playing a game before the pros do will make a difference happens all the time in Florida.


----------



## svenben

Orlando it is for the ACC.. such a shame.. Charlotte was working out great for the conference.. Orlandos stadium is better than it was but still is a poor option. I'm doing my best to stay away from politics here...


----------



## Chevy114

Charlotte is a pain, it's cold there at that time. Now granted I'm a homer from Tampa who went to FSU, but I never went to a game up there when FSU was in the championship game.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Charlotte may be colder but a) it's far more accessible to most of the conference, within a 6 hour drive for most schools, b) the city throws itself into the game moreso than I'd seen or heard from either Florida destination. I'd say the attendances thus far bear that out.

I wish the conferences weren't headed to these 14+ member behemoths. I felt it was the regionalism of each that built character, rivalries, support, etc. Take a look at the SEC. Most of their members are within a few hours drive of one another. Their CG is within an 8 hr drive of, IIRC, all but 2 of their members. Plus every bowl game they attend is pretty much within their footprint. Realize not every conference can do that but stretching to cover media markets as opposed to peer institutions within the region is straying further from what made college sports so appealing to begin with. I say anyway.


----------



## Chevy114

This picture sums it up for me. It's cold, they tarp off 1/4 of the seats, and no one goes unless it's there team and now with the playoffs most fans would rather save up to go to both playoff games. I get that it's central for teams and fans, but to me it's like a bowl game, go to the warm weather states and enjoy it.


----------



## Chevy114

I guess it's still better than this:


----------



## GunnerJacket

Chevy114 said:


> This picture sums it up for me. It's cold, they tarp off 1/4 of the seats, and no one goes unless it's there team and now with the playoffs most fans would rather save up to go to both playoff games. I get that it's central for teams and fans, but to me it's like a bowl game, go to the warm weather states and enjoy it.


That pic is hardly one to tell the whole story, however, and is likely from the year FSU played a 6-6 GT team due to the suspensions of Miami and UNC. Otherwise the attendance/tix distributed for the contests are as follows:

JAX
2005 72,749
2006	62,850	
2007	53,212	

TB
2008	53,927	
2009	44,897

CHAR
2010 72,379
2011	73,675	
2012	64,778	
2013	67,694
2014	64,808	
2015	74,514

I don't recall seeing a tarp last year or possibly the year before that. Even then it's still been the 2nd most attended of the conference championship games since moving to Charlotte. As to the weather, yes they had the one ice-bowl but most folks can deal with it for one game just like we do with 4 hours baking in the sun for early season games. The Green bay experience should but a rarity.

The problem with comparing this to a bowl game is that often you don't know if you're playing in the event until the week before, whereas most bowl games afford you a few weeks notice and come during holiday season. That makes these CGs tough for scheduling purposes and limits the amount of time you can take off for the event, which is why Atlanta's location and dome works out so well for the SEC and why Indianapolis will likely remain the favorite for the B1G. Plus Charlotte is usually cheaper than most beach-front locations. 

Granted, it also doesn't help that the ACC has several schools with comparably small undergrad enrollments. Last I checked most public schools within the Power 5 have between 18k-27k undergrads, whereas most ACC schools have about 12-15k. But I digress.


----------



## Chevy114

Sorry about that just a frustrated Florida boy who thinks anything after November should be at a neutral site warm stadium.


----------



## slipperydog

Sinkhole forms at Purdue's Ross-Ade Stadium after water main break


















https://twitter.com/PUSportsTurf


----------



## GunnerJacket

_"Now boys, when I said we needed to really dig deep this week..."_


----------



## Bigmac1212

slipperydog said:


> Sinkhole forms at Purdue's Ross-Ade Stadium after water main break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PUSportsTurf


That gopher from "Caddyshack" really left his mark.


----------



## Chevy114

crap how deep is that sinkhole???


----------



## GunnerJacket

One way to find out. 

*pushes freshman into hole*


----------



## GunnerJacket

Per Atlanta United's twitter: Georgia Tech's Bobby Dodd Stadium will host the first few games for the City's new MLS franchise next season. Since MBS won't open until (likely) July the team will play somewhere between 4-8 matches at GT.


----------



## eric the midget

That will be a pretty narrow soccer field won't it?


----------



## slipperydog

eric the midget said:


> That will be a pretty narrow soccer field won't it?


Yikes.


----------



## Scba

Why not just play in the Georgia Dome at first?


----------



## GunnerJacket

eric the midget said:


> That will be a pretty narrow soccer field won't it?


Someone on a local board said it should be a yard wider than what NYCFC endures at Yankee Stadium. They'll surely have the team benches in the stands to make room.

It also means we'll have one of the most intimate settings for MLS!



Scba said:


> Why not just play in the Georgia Dome at first?


This was everyone's immediate presumption when the stadium's first delay was announced. Logistically it would be possible and preferable, however as part of the deal the Ga World Congress Center (Dome's owners) had already made moves to refrain from hosting events during that time so a) Dome personnel would be free to transition to MBS or other employment, and b) they could immediately begin stripping the Dome prior to demolition. They want to transition that footprint to parking, park space and a new hotel ASAP.

But yeah, they should've built in a lag time.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Getting this back to college football, I'll use the pic below to recite what I wish GT had done with the last renovations, which is to take the upper east stand (on the right) and simply repeat that on the north end. Would mean about 5k less capacity but GT rarely sells out anyway, then if they ever renovate the Edge Center (bldg. in the upper right corner) they could simply connect the two stands. A twist on the BC stadium. Would look so much cleaner and more graceful.



slipperydog said:


> Yikes.


----------



## will101

Chevy114 said:


> crap how deep is that sinkhole???


A worker standing in the hole, after it had been widened, with the broken pipe at the bottom.










The worker pointing to the crack that caused the sinkhole.










Both pics from here.


----------



## Bigmac1212

GunnerJacket said:


> One way to find out.
> 
> *pushes freshman into hole*


Hazing the frosh never gets old.


----------



## fieldafm

GunnerJacket said:


> Per Atlanta United's twitter: Georgia Tech's Bobby Dodd Stadium will host the first few games for the City's new MLS franchise next season. Since MBS won't open until (likely) July the team will play somewhere between 4-8 matches at GT.


Narrow field, but a great environment for the first few MLS games... fans are right on top of the action inside Bobby Dodd. I think that would give the game a very unique environment.


----------



## fieldafm

Lumbergo said:


> They've built a lot more since then. Indoor practice facility,new psychology building, new med school building, several new dorms and at least 5 more parking garages. The recently tore down the old business school near the union and are rebuilding that as well. The alumni boosters also bought all the warehouse property on Gaines street and have since turned it into luxury condos with bars and restaurants on the ground floors. You can now walk from downtown to Doak along Gaines street and be surrounded by multi story buildings almost the entire way. I lived in Tallahassee 2005-2015 and it was pretty amazing watching the transformation from small college town to actual small city.
> 
> As for Doak Campbell - While it's nice that they are working on the stadium again - I really hope they do more than just add in luxury seats. The entire underbelly of that place needs an overhaul.


 Left Tallahassee in 2002. Go back several times each year and am amazed at how the city has grown. The pedestrian bridge over Monroe linking Gaines Street, Railroad Square, All Saints and FAMU with Cascades Park just opened a few weeks ago. Interested to see how the Stadium District (the next area slated for large-scale redevelopment, in and around the Donald Tucker Center) transforms over the next five years, given the success of Gaines.


----------



## RMB2007

> Fresno State selects architect for Bulldog Stadium renovation
> 
> Aecom, the global engineering firm that developed the initial renovation plans for Bulldog Stadium, has been chosen by Fresno State as the architect for the project.
> 
> Over the next two to three months, it will produce schematic drawings, with the cost covered by an anonymous donor. Those plans will go to the California State University board of trustees for approval in the spring of 2017. The scope of the work includes utility infrastructure and Americans with Disabilities Act upgrades, new concession and restroom facilities, new premium seating and club lounge areas, and improved spectator access to seating.
> 
> The four-phase project is expected to be completed in time for the 2019 season opener against Minnesota.


www.fresnobee.com/sports/college/mountain-west/fresno-state/bulldogs-football/article108357512.html


----------



## Chevy114

Fresno State is the only college I think that gained the proper exposure from Thursday night games. I loved seeing their stadium at night back in the early 2000s.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Chevy114 said:


> Fresno State is the only college I think that gained the proper exposure from Thursday night games. I loved seeing their stadium at night back in the early 2000s.


Virginia Tech. Frank Beamer said the steady exposure they got on ESPN over the years helped raise the profile of the program. At one point I know they and Georgia Tech had the most Thursday night appearances on ESPN. (GT is a favorite because it's an easy reach for broadcasters.) A quick check of their schedule and you'll see they're almost a sure lock for 1-2 appearance per year, like this year.


----------



## H.U.S.T.L.E.

Maybe in the long run, Vanderbilt can have the best of both options. 

As others have said, the footprint of their current stadium and surroundings don't really allow for expansion. Plus, I'd think a renovation would be difficult in order to provide the level of amenities they'd like to have. With that said, I'm wondering if it makes more sense to start from scratch completely.

Given the amount of money they bring in by being a member of the SEC, plus an affluent donor base, they could likely fund the cost of a brand new stadium in the same location. That would also be preferable to most of their fanbase. If they plan it correctly, they could play at the MLS stadium during demolition/construction, then have their own shiny new stadium on campus.

It also might actually do Vandy some good to design a new stadium similar to soccer stadiums - a steeper rake with two tiers (with suites separating the tiers) may actually fit their stadium site better than the traditional rake for American football of the current stadium. The front rows seem relatively tight to the sideline currently, and that's one of the only real negatives about playing football in a soccer stadium... sometimes you end up with the sideline seats a little further away than if you'd designed it for football.

Now whether the university/athletic department wants to undertake such a big project, who knows. I think they'd find plenty of willing donors to chip in though.


----------



## JJG

twk said:


> If you look at two other private schools who have recently built or rebuilt facilities, TCU and Baylor,* you can see that they are not blessed with an adaptable existing stadium site* (as TCU was)...


TCU is about 3 miles north of my house... I'm not sure what you're meaning.


----------



## Chevy114

I don't get why we are talking about Vanderbilt like they are bringing in fans. Like most SEC schools not named UF, UGA, Bama, Auburn, or LSU; they have a small stadium with history and a small fan base. The team isn't good enough on a consistent level to worry about their stadium. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## tinyslam

Chevy114 said:


> I don't get why we are talking about Vanderbilt like they are bringing in fans. *Like most SEC schools not named UF, UGA, Bama, Auburn, or LSU; they have a small stadium with history and a small fan base. * The team isn't good enough on a consistent level to worry about their stadium. But that's just my opinion.


Don't forget UT and TA&M with over 100k capacity. South Carolina's stadium seats over 80k and Arkansas and Missouri seat over 70k. while Mississippi, Mississippi State, and Kentucky are all over 60k. Really Vandy is the only "small stadium" at 40k.

SEC leads all conferences in total capacity (1,128,218) and average capacity (80,587).

Say what you want about Vandy, but don't drag the rest of the conference down with it.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Vandy won't leave the SEC because of money and the SEC won't kick them out for tradition, reputation, and to keep an easy win on some schedules. Vandy is the only private school in the conference and one with about half (less?) the undergrad enrollment as the SEC average, meaning they don't churn out alumni/fans at near the rate of their peers. And so many other big programs in their conference the odds of them morphing into a southern Notre Dame are slim to nil. 

All of which means they should do what they feel is in their best interest.


----------



## Chevy114

tinyslam said:


> Don't forget UT and TA&M with over 100k capacity. South Carolina's stadium seats over 80k and Arkansas and Missouri seat over 70k. while Mississippi, Mississippi State, and Kentucky are all over 60k. Really Vandy is the only "small stadium" at 40k.
> 
> SEC leads all conferences in total capacity (1,128,218) and average capacity (80,587).
> 
> Say what you want about Vandy, but don't drag the rest of the conference down with it.


I'll give you UT sorry I forgot about them, Texas A&M and Missou will never get mentioned in the SEC convo for me though. Also most of the other teams like Arkansas, MSU, and ole miss I feel like had recent renovations and most of those were to get them more luxary areas not much more in seating. You can easily add that to vandy


----------



## twk

JJG said:


> TCU is about 3 miles north of my house... I'm not sure what you're meaning.


I mean that TCU had a stadium (the old Amon Carter Stadium) which they could rebuild in place, but using more space than the existing footprint. Vandy doesn't have that option--the footprint is what it is, and it's not getting any bigger. They literally don't have any room, which was not the case in Fort Worth.


----------



## twk

H.U.S.T.L.E. said:


> Maybe in the long run, Vanderbilt can have the best of both options.
> 
> As others have said, the footprint of their current stadium and surroundings don't really allow for expansion. Plus, I'd think a renovation would be difficult in order to provide the level of amenities they'd like to have. With that said, I'm wondering if it makes more sense to start from scratch completely.
> 
> Given the amount of money they bring in by being a member of the SEC, plus an affluent donor base, they could likely fund the cost of a brand new stadium in the same location. That would also be preferable to most of their fanbase. If they plan it correctly, they could play at the MLS stadium during demolition/construction, then have their own shiny new stadium on campus.
> 
> It also might actually do Vandy some good to design a new stadium similar to soccer stadiums - a steeper rake with two tiers (with suites separating the tiers) may actually fit their stadium site better than the traditional rake for American football of the current stadium. The front rows seem relatively tight to the sideline currently, and that's one of the only real negatives about playing football in a soccer stadium... sometimes you end up with the sideline seats a little further away than if you'd designed it for football.
> 
> Now whether the university/athletic department wants to undertake such a big project, who knows. I think they'd find plenty of willing donors to chip in though.


The current location probably isn't big enough, even if you could level it and start from scratch. They are completely boxed in on 3 sides, and even though they wouldn't mind reducing capacity, premium seating takes up a lot of space--space that they just don't have on the sidelines. They would probably end up with something similar in size to the proposed MLS stadium, but end up spending $300 million to do it (Baylor spent $280 million for the kind of stadium that Vandy would probably want, five years ago in what is probably a cheaper construction market, where they had few space constraints).


----------



## SRQgator

Nothing major, but The Swamp is getting ribbon boards installed. One in the north endzone is complete. 

There is talk that when this current round of athletic projects is completed (football operations, baseball/softball stadium renovations), the focus is going to shift to some potentially major renovations of BHGS.


----------



## JJG

twk said:


> I mean that TCU had a stadium (the old Amon Carter Stadium) which they could rebuild in place, but using more space than the existing footprint. Vandy doesn't have that option--the footprint is what it is, and it's not getting any bigger. They literally don't have any room, which was not the case in Fort Worth.


Well one thing about The Carter is that it holds 45k... which is actually more than what it was. 

We don't have a very large fanbase and TCU itself doesn't have a huge student body or living alumni. Don't know much about Vandy, but it seems as if they wouldn't have a much larger base, themselves. so I wouldn't expect them to build anything more than what they have.

Just saying that from an outsider's perspective.


----------



## Chevy114

SRQgator said:


> Nothing major, but The Swamp is getting ribbon boards installed. One in the north endzone is complete.
> 
> There is talk that when this current round of athletic projects is completed (football operations, baseball/softball stadium renovations), the focus is going to shift to some potentially major renovations of BHGS.


Wonder what renovations they would do to the stadium? They already added those luxury suites and seats to get them up to 90k


----------



## KingmanIII

Chevy114 said:


> Texas A&M and Missou will never get mentioned in the SEC convo for me though.


Well, you see, that's simply not how things work...



> Also most of the other teams like Arkansas, MSU, and ole miss I feel like had recent renovations and most of those were to get them more luxary areas not much more in seating.


Ole Miss expanded from 60k to 64k, MSU went from 55k to 62k and Arkansas is going from 72k to 78k. Only UK dropped capacity, from 68k to 61k. 



> You can easily add that to vandy


Vandy wants more space on campus for other things. Moving down the street gives them just that.


----------



## SRQgator

Chevy114 said:


> Wonder what renovations they would do to the stadium? They already added those luxury suites and seats to get them up to 90k


Not sure. I've heard rumors of some different ideas like renovating the north endzone structure seen above. There are some issues, especially with the Sunshine Deck. It's a not a great place to sit and most of the seats require a fairly significant annual per seat contribution. Much tougher to sell them in today's market.


----------



## Chevy114

KingmanIII said:


> Well, you see, that's simply not how things work...
> 
> 
> Ole Miss expanded from 60k to 64k, MSU went from 55k to 62k and Arkansas is going from 72k to 78k. Only UK dropped capacity, from 68k to 61k.
> 
> 
> Vandy wants more space on campus for other things. Moving down the street gives them just that.


Doesn't matter, if you are a person from the south, you're set in your ways about who belongs in what conference lol

I completely understand the need for more room on campus, fsu had the same problem when I was there, but they sold the frat houses to the university and moved them off campus


----------



## Chevy114

SRQgator said:


> Not sure. I've heard rumors of some different ideas like renovating the north endzone structure seen above. There are some issues, especially with the Sunshine Deck. It's a not a great place to sit and most of the seats require a fairly significant annual per seat contribution. Much tougher to sell them in today's market.


Yeah my friend sat in that endzone and said you couldn't even see the back of the endzone so you missed a lot of touchdowns.


----------



## slipperydog

*Indiana Memorial Stadium South End Zone Expansion*

due for completion in 2018





































http://iuhoosiers.com/news/2017/8/2...t-is-final-piece-to-circle-of-excellence.aspx


----------



## GunnerJacket

While technically that meets the definition, I move that it fails to meet the spirit of the term and thus we can't call that an "expansion!" 

I do like that they're enclosing the venue and they've done their additions with class, but that's merely a fine-tuning of the venue's revenue streams rather than a bona fide expansion. So for me that's an addition but not an expansion!


----------



## slipperydog

*Wildcat Stadium - Abilene Christian University*


----------



## weava

Chevy114 said:


> ITexas A&M and Missou will never get mentioned in the SEC convo for me though.


So is Arkansas not a real SEC team either? They were in the SWC with A&M...


----------



## slipperydog

Arkansas is culturally Southern so they fit well in the SEC. Mizzou is mostly a Midwestern school, Texas is not the South either.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Wait, what?! How in Hades does that still exist without any modification?


----------



## twk

JJG said:


> I was going to post... but completely forgot about this.
> 
> About time KU steps up.


I'll believe it when I see it. The need has been there a long time, but one has to wonder if the money will actually materialize. I suppose there might be a point at which the constant losses to KSU might motivate them to do something, but for a long time, it has seemed like KU's strategy in this regard was to assume that Bill Snyder can't coach forever, and that whenever his tenure does end, KSU will slip back to the kind of football irrelevance that will allow KU to be comfortable in their irrelevance. But maybe they have more ambition than that, after all.

They've certainly got an attractive campus and great setting to work with. Can't imagine a much more idyllic setting than coming down that hill on a crisp October Saturday afternoon, only to step into a dilapidated, empty stadium with no energy.


----------



## will101

GunnerJacket said:


> Wait, what?! How in Hades does that still exist without any modification?


My feelings exactly.


----------



## goldy21

will101 said:


> My feelings exactly.


Not enough money. Harvard only has a $36 billion endowment.


----------



## Chevy114

Talk about a home field advantage for Harvard!


----------



## will101

My theory right now is that since Harvard was founded by the Romans (which explains the architecture and the size of the endowment, they probably started with 20 gold coins 2,000 years ago) that was how tall the athletes were back then.


----------



## MariaFournier

nice


----------



## weava

aquamaroon said:


> oooh, that's a nice remodel!! Especially for a basketball school. Looks to me like Kansas is upping their game to keep up with Texas and Oklahoma.
> 
> ... and if I can indulge in a conspiracy theory for a moment: Kansas may be upgrading their football facilities in the hopes of getting an invite to the BIG 10 when the Big XII grant of rights expires in 2025, and everyone assumes that the Big XII will collapse on itself :duck:


lol. looks more like they are trying to keep up with the MAC or MVFC based on the pictures. It looks more like a nice Mid-major stadium than a major conference team stadium. It will still be far behind what K-state has in football. 

The bigger question, with Wichita State now in the AAC(an FBS conference) and having a top 10 basketball team right now, how long until they restart the football program. It wouldn't be that big of a stretch to think that Wichita St could have a better football program than Kansas within 10 years. 

Cessna Stadium at Wichita State.


----------



## JJG

weava said:


> lol. looks more like they are trying to keep up with the MAC or MVFC based on the pictures. It looks more like a nice Mid-major stadium than a major conference team stadium. It will still be far behind what K-state has in football.
> 
> The bigger question, with Wichita State now in the AAC(an FBS conference) and having a top 10 basketball team right now, how long until they restart the football program. It wouldn't be that big of a stretch to think that Wichita St could have a better football program than Kansas within 10 years.
> 
> Cessna Stadium at Wichita State.


...when did Wichita State move up?


----------



## -Helix-

weava said:


> Cessna Stadium at Wichita State.


Nice. Take out the track, sink the field, add some end zone seating. Easy renovation. Could definitely see them adding football.


----------



## KingmanIII

^^


----------



## JJG

-Helix- said:


> Nice. Take out the track, sink the field, add some end zone seating. Easy renovation. Could definitely see them adding football.





KingmanIII said:


> ^^


Yeah, they'd be better off just building a new stadium and using this one for track, knocking down that visitor's stand. 

(BTW, I HATE one big tier stadiums like this.)


----------



## Village Idiot

Lumbergo said:


> Without knowing the actual height of the entryways - I would say that the average height of American men back in 1903 when the stadium was constructed probably hovered around 5'6".
> While genes are a integral part in determining ones height, there can be many diet and socioeconomic factors as well. Proper nutrition, reductions in physical work loads, and access to better health care for example would lead to the probability of growing to ones full height - something that wasn't always a possible even for the more well to do back in the 1900's. American men didn't really start to grow to the higher average of 5'10" (and beyond!) that we see today until post world war II.
> So yeah, the stadium designers were short sighted I guess. :cheers:


Considering the student body of Harvard was typically upper class stock from the British Isles and NW Europe the socioeconomic factors you mention were not all that relevant to that sub-set of Americans. They had ample nutrition with lots of protein, access the best health care in the world at that date and probably never did an excess amount of physical labor.


----------



## Bobby3

That's the largest track stadium in Kansas now that Memorial Stadium's track was removed.


----------



## Lumbergo

Village Idiot said:


> Considering the student body of Harvard was typically upper class stock from the British Isles and NW Europe the socioeconomic factors you mention were not all that relevant to that sub-set of Americans. They had ample nutrition with lots of protein, access the best health care in the world at that date and probably never did an excess amount of physical labor.


*whoooosh!*


----------



## GunnerJacket

Lumbergo said:


> *whoooosh!*


And such an appropriate turn given the joke, no?!


----------



## Jim856796

Kenan Memorial Stadium is going to have all of its traditional bench seating replaced by individual chairback seating before the 2018 season begins in September. The only area that will retain the bleachers is the student section behind the west goal. The seat replacement, to cost around $6.5 million, will start in February. Kenan Stadium's capacity will be reduced from 63,000 to 51,000. To help pay for the new seats and for facility improvements, a $6 fee will be added to each ticket.

Source: The News & Observer

It's really rare to have a college football stadium filled with individual seats rather than traditional bench seating (Papa John's Cardinal Stadium is a good example of this).


----------



## eric the midget

Wow, 12,000 seats is A LOT to lose. Though I guess for UNC it may not be detrimental since they are a middle of the road program(no offense meant to Tar Heel fans).


----------



## en1044

The new capacity seems about right for my perception of the North Carolina football program. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Bobby3

That's correct. We're not a football state.


----------



## H.U.S.T.L.E.

Also, having talked to fans who have attended games in Chapel Hill, finding adequate parking can be an issue. Reducing the max capacity might help that a little bit.


----------



## eric the midget

^^Yes. Attended a game there this past fall(vs. in-state rival Duke), and navigating around campus was a nightmare. One wrong turn led me right into stop-and-go traffic for almost an hour. Also, finding a parking lot that didn't require a season pass was an adventure. Aside from that, I did enjoy the game. The stadium is fantastic and UNC has a beautiful campus.


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://www.philly.com/philly/column...ootball-stadium-richard-englert-20180118.html



> Temple is ready to take another step toward its goal of having an on-campus football stadium. The university said it will file a project submission to the City Planning Commission of Philadelphia as it seeks approvals for the proposal.
> 
> “This is not the final step but the next step, where we formally make application to the city and go through the city process,” Temple president Richard M. Englert said Thursday. “More importantly, we continue working with our neighbors.”
> 
> According to a Temple official, the measure must go through the City Planning Commission, the zoning board and then Philadelphia City Council. Englert estimated the entire process could take five months.
> 
> This has been a deliberate process for Temple, one that began in February 2016 when the university’s Board of Trustees authorized the development of preliminary studies and designs for a multipurpose retail and stadium project on the northwest corner of the main campus. The area is bound by Broad Street on the east, Norris Street on the north, 16th Street on the west and Pearson and McGonigle Halls and the Aramark Student Training and Recreation (STAR) Complex on the south.
> 
> Beside the 35,000-seat stadium, the site has space for retail locations along North Broad Street.
> 
> Except for the closing of 15th Street between Norris and Montgomery Avenue, no additional land is needed for the facility. The adjacent Amos Recreation Center, owned and operated by the city of Philadelphia, will remain.
> 
> One reason Temple has not rushed on this project is that Englert said it’s important to establish a strong relationship with the neighbors.
> 
> “We need to listen to the neighbors and understand their vantage point,” he said.
> 
> As an example, he said, neighbors expressed concern about trash that exists around the area already and, with a stadium, they thought the situation would get worse.
> 
> “I came to the conclusion that they are right, and we are aggressively going after how best to help our neighborhood in terms of the trash challenge,” Englert said.
> 
> The estimated cost of the stadium is $130 million, and Englert says he is pleased by the response of potential donors.
> 
> Temple’s lease at Lincoln Financial Field expired after the 2017 season. The university exercised two one-year options, enabling the team to play there through the 2019 season.
> 
> Englert said he is confident that Temple could have its stadium built by the 2020 season. He estimates construction would take roughly 20 months.


----------



## bd popeye

^^Interesting...

Preliminary sketch of the proposed Temple on-campus football stadium.


----------



## Archbishop

The more on-campus stadiums the better, especially for smaller schools.


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://www.temple.edu/about/campus-development/multipurpose-facilitystadium

https://news.temple.edu/announcemen...i-purpose-athletic-facility-campus-next-steps

Taking the next step toward a multipurpose facility
Posted Jan 18, 2018
To the Temple community:

I’m pleased to report that Temple is taking the next step in evaluating the potential for a multipurpose facility, including retail space and a stadium, on our Main Campus. The university will soon file a project submission for review by the Philadelphia City Planning Commission. The commission’s recommendation would be vital for city approval of the project.

As you may know, we have been carefully reviewing the potential for, and impacts of, this facility for more than two years. After extensive conversations with neighbors, and in light of the project’s value for Temple and North Philadelphia, I have concluded that the time is right to take this step. To be clear, this is the next step in the process, not the final step.

I want to emphasize that we will continue our conversations with neighbors to address their concerns. These discussions have been invaluable not only in terms of the proposed facility but also in helping us understand and develop better working relationships in the community. We learned that it was important for us to be better neighbors, and we have taken a number of steps to address community issues as a result.

To help everyone understand the project’s scope and potential, we have put together a more detailed overview that I hope you will find helpful. This overview contains a history and summary of the project, and answers to frequently asked questions, among other material. We will update this page as the process continues. 

Our goal is to build a project that can be a source of pride for Temple, our neighbors and our city. I look forward to the public hearings that will take place on the project where university officials and others will have an opportunity to discuss the plans in detail. 

Richard M. Englert
President


----------



## Chevy114

This would be nice! I'm glad the smaller schools are finally moving back on Campus!


----------



## GunnerJacket

Not bad at all, Temple. I think that would not only do wonders for their program but would be a nice amenity for their neighborhood. 

Always felt Temple had the means to be a much bigger athletic brand. The potential for another Pitt or Louisville-lite is certainly there.


----------



## pesto

Sounds like a horrible idea. Talk about the antithesis of urbanism. Low usage, lowers quality of life for local residents. Small closed stadium Ok, but football stadiums should go to more remote areas or areas with no other uses. Hope the 'hood is organized well enough to block this.

And, don't kid yourself, the sole motivation is economic benefit for the school. Screw the 'hood as long as we get some loot.


----------



## Eddd Boggs

pesto said:


> Sounds like a horrible idea. Talk about the antithesis of urbanism. Low usage, lowers quality of life for local residents. Small closed stadium Ok, but football stadiums should go to more remote areas or areas with no other uses. Hope the 'hood is organized well enough to block this.
> 
> And, don't kid yourself, the sole motivation is economic benefit for the school. Screw the 'hood as long as we get some loot.






...and you kids stay off my lawn!!


----------



## GunnerJacket

pesto said:


> Sounds like a horrible idea. Talk about the antithesis of urbanism. Low usage, lowers quality of life for local residents. Small closed stadium Ok, but football stadiums should go to more remote areas or areas with no other uses.


I understand where you're coming from but I disagree. It CAN be like you said, but we're also seeing the growing trends of urban form within the US, and I think this can fit in.

- Collegiate campuses are unique animals within the land use spectrum, and those with traditional campuses will harbor specialized structures such as stadia in a perfectly normal manner.

- Stadiums within urban settings have become more popular, both in evolution of their own design but also the growing appreciation of having event spaces in close proximity to urban residential and commercial centers. One need only look at the discussions on the MLS boards to see a variant of this.

- One would assume the due diligence for this would account for additional uses (soccer, lacrosse, field hockey, concerts, etc.), and often parking for event venues can be well used (if not critical) for other daily activities when there are no events underway. 

- Done well urban stadiums can present the type of classical public structures that help define/compliment the architecture of an area, especially if set against a proper streetscape or public greenspace.

- It's Philly, so mass transit is readily available.

Shunting something further out from an urban area can not only hurt the facility's draw but can also foster poor development if perceived as suburban sprawl. 

You've touted the virtues of stadiums in urban places like LA, and I can vouch for the success of Georgia Tech's Bobby Dodd stadium. Surely there's at least potential for this venue if done well, no? 



> And, don't kid yourself, the sole motivation is economic benefit for the school. Screw the 'hood as long as we get some loot.


Temple has been a pretty good player in trying to spur the regeneration of northern Philly, and most everyone would agree that in general the University benefits the area. Part of that will include a give and take in knowing that sometimes what's best for the University can waver from normal neighborhood design, in which case compromise must be sought. Seeing as right now their arrangement is a (typically) money draining contract with Lincoln Financial Field way off campus to the south they have a right to look for a possible something better. 

I know it's not a guarantee, but that goes both way - Meaning there's no guarantee it's a bad thing, either. Says I, anyway.


----------



## eric the midget

Not only that, but they can open up the stadium to the community to use when nothing else is going on, just like other school's do. Like you said Gunner, it could be a major net positive to the community if done correctly.


----------



## Bobby3

http://mcneesesports.com/news/2018/...ield-at-cowboy-stadium-getting-amakeover.aspx

New field for McNeese State.


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://www.bisnow.com/san-diego/ne...st-initiative-qualifies-for-2018-ballot-85245



> The San Diego City Clerk has approved the SDSU West ballot initiative, certifying the 106,000 signatures submitted to the clerk as sufficient. The City Clerk will present the certified initiative to the San Diego City Council, which may then approve placing the initiative before voters on an upcoming ballot to decide the fate of the proposal for the redevelopment of the former Qualcomm Stadium site.
> 
> “We are incredibly proud that the City Clerk has cleared the way for SDSU West to be placed before voters this year,” Friends of SDSU steering committee member Fred Pierce said in a statement. “This important milestone moves us one step closer to making SDSU West a reality for San Diego State University and our City as a whole."
> 
> “This initiative unlocks the University’s potential for continued growth,” Council member Barbara Bry said in the same statement. “Investments in education pay high dividends for our community. Each year, SDSU generates $5.67B of economic impact. It is critical we continue to grow this powerful economic engine.”
> 
> SDSU West's plan would authorize the sale of the present-day San Diego County Credit Union Stadium site (formerly Qualcomm Stadium) to SDSU and directs the university to develop a plan for the site. The plan claims it will provide voters with a guaranteed permanent river park as well as adequate traffic infrastructure and mitigation consistent with the California Environmental Quality Act.
> 
> Also under consideration is the SoccerCity project, which would include a new Major League Soccer stadium along with similar outlines for office, apartment and retail space as the SDSU West plan. The main criticism of SDSU West's plan is that the project is too vague, with no clear answer on how it will be funded, while SoccerCity would not utilize taxpayer dollars. SoccerCity also includes a larger swath of land than the Friends of SDSU plan.



http://en.brinkwire.com/164061/car-lease-tax-for-bjcc-stadium-approved-by-alabama-senate/



> The Alabama Senate today passed a bill to impose a 3 percent tax on car leases and rentals in Jefferson County to support construction of a new stadium and other improvements at the Birmingham-Jefferson Convention Center Complex.
> 
> The bill, by Sen. Jabo Waggoner, R-Vestavia Hills, moves to the House of Representatives. The Senate passed it 22-0.
> 
> The rental tax would raise an estimated $3.5 million a year to help pay the debt service on the project.
> 
> The BJCC master plan includes an open air stadium that would seat 45,000 to 55,000. The stadium, estimated to cost about $174 million, would be used for UAB football as well as soccer, concerts, possibly high school football playoffs and other events.
> 
> The BJCC master plan, which carries a price tag estimated at $300 million, includes the stadium, a makeover of the Legacy Arena and renovation of an outside piazza.
> 
> The Legislature passed a law in 2001 authorizing the Jefferson County auto lease tax but it has not yet been collected. Waggoner’s bill says the tax will take effect when the BJCC Authority commits to a contract to build the stadium.


----------



## Bobby3

SDSU plan sounds similar to what Georgia State envisions with the former Turner Field land in Atlanta. That'd be good for San Diego.


----------



## hichamaziz

looking good.


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://www.metro.us/news/local-new...pproval-stadium-neighbors-organize-opposition



> Plans for a Temple University football stadium in the heart of North Philadelphia are moving steadily toward reality, despite organized opposition from some of the school's neighbors and even its own students since it was first proposed in 2016.
> 
> On March 1, a coalition made up of the Black Clergy of Philadelphia & Vicinity, the Philadelphia NAACP and the Stadium Stompers will convene a town hall to join forces against the project, as Temple prepares its formal application to the City Planning Commission for government approval of their plans.
> 
> As Jackie Wiggins, 63, an organizer with Stadium Stompers, put it, her message to Temple’s administrators and Board of Trustees is simple: “Go put the stadium down in front of your own house.”
> 
> "Our task as Stompers has been all along to keep people aware this is going on,” said Wiggins, who lives near 20th and Diamond streets. “Temple University has not been a decent neighbor to black folks for some years. ... Why are we kept ill-informed about planning for where we live?"
> 
> Temple said in January that as it will hold discussions through the spring about the potential impact on North Philadelphia of the proposed to sit between Broad and 16th streets south of Norris.
> 
> “Exploring the idea for the facility has provided, and will continue to provide, the opportunity to work with community members to improve our relationships with North Philadelphia,” Temple president Richard M. Englert wrote in a letter to the school and community at the time. “We need to listen more and become better neighbors by responding to their concerns on this and other matters. This facility would need to be good for our neighbors as well as for the university.”
> 
> Temple did not comment on the planned town hall, but Englert previously met with the Stompers in 2017 to hear their concerns.
> 
> Temple says the project will include not just a 35,000-seat stadium for the Owls, but also new classrooms and 28,000 square feet of retail space, and possibly provide economic benefits through retail and construction jobs to the community, in addition to a planned "Special Services District" to beneft to the neighborhood.
> 
> But Wiggins fears the project might worsen traffic, lead to higher taxes, and potentially change the character of the community.
> 
> "There should be no stadium in North Central Philadelphia ... this should not be in a high-poverty area," she said. "The worst part is the closing of 15th street [between Norris and Montgomery]. You would close off a main artery to downtown."
> 
> Temple says the project is being designed to "minimize impact when it comes to height, lights and noise" —for example, the north end of the stadium will not exceed the height of adjacent rowhomes on Norris Street.
> 
> Wiggins doesn't just blame Temple. The school says it would save money by building the stadium, probably because the Eagles, who own Lincoln Financial Field, are demanding higher rent.
> 
> The Eagles charged the Owls $1.8 million a year from 2003-17 to play at the Lincoln Financial Field, and extended the lease 2019, but to renew the lease have reportedly demanded a $12-13 million deposit "for renovations" and a rent hike up to nearly $3 million.
> 
> Wiggins said that is unfair, particularly given that then-Mayor John Street contributed $188 million in taxpayer funds out of the Linc's $512 million total pricetag to build the stadium back in 2000.
> 
> "How [Eagles owner] Jeff Lurie gets away with that, I do not know," Wiggins said. "Once people are informed they can start to ask the questions."
> 
> The stadium town hall, organized by Black Clergy of Philadelphia & Vicinity, the Philadelphia NAACP and the Stadium Stompers, will be held at 6 p.m. on Thursday, March 1 at Carver High School of Engineering & Science, at 16th & Norris streets.


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://whyy.org/articles/protests-cut-short-temple-stadium-town-hall/



> On Tuesday night, hundreds of North Philadelphia residents, students and university staff gathered in Mitten Hall on North Broad Street to hear Temple President Richard Englert discuss plans for the project.
> 
> After Englert’s speech, Dozie Ibeh, the associate vice president of Temple’s Project Delivery Group, which manages the university construction projects, was going to give a presentation, followed by questions from the audience.
> 
> But the town hall ended before Englert could finish his speech. It lasted about 45 minutes, but opponents of the project interrupted several times before the administration decided to call it quits for the evening.
> 
> Those in the capacity crowd offered mixed opinions on the plan. Many Stadium Stompers and community residents shouted “up with community, down with the stadium” over Englert’s speech. Others pleaded with the protesters to allow him to speak.
> 
> In January, discussions heated up after the university announced it would be submitting a stadium proposal to the City of Philadelphia Planning Commission.
> 
> Englert, Temple Board of Trustees Chairman Patrick O’Connor and City Council President Darrell Clarke were invited to the Stadium Stompers town hall Thursday, but did not attend.
> 
> In his introductory remarks, Englert attempted to explain the reasoning behind Temple’s proposal for a multi-purpose stadium that would be the new home for the football team.


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://www.phillymag.com/news/2018/03/14/clarke-temple-football-stadium/



> Temple University has yet to woo City Council President Darrell Clarke in its plans for an on-campus football stadium.
> 
> the Temple News reported on Tuesday that Clarke is currently opposed to the proposal for a 35,000-seat, $130 million stadium. The Council president oversees the 5th District, where the facility would be built. The university would need his approval to build the stadium, which remains a strong point of contention for Temple’s neighbors.
> 
> Clarke’s communications director Jane Roh said in a recent statement to the Temple News that Clarke would reconsider the proposal if the university were able to smooth relations with the community but that it “really seems unlikely that they will, at this point.”
> 
> Roh also said that the university “missed a great opportunity to repair its relationship with residents” while preparing its proposal for the stadium, which the school has been mulling since 2013.


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2018/03/16/temple-football-stadium-city-council/



> Temple University’s plan for a football stadium blew up this week when City Council President Darrell Clarke told reporters he would not support it. He took the position days after tension between the university and residents reached a boiling point. But the institution is not giving up.
> 
> Without council support, the plan to build the $125 million North Broad Street facility is essentially stalled. Clarke’s office made clear the matter would only be reopened if Temple got community support.


----------



## nagami01

awesome, always like to see the States College stadiums


----------



## The Game Is Up

Razorbacks Reach Agreement To Continue Games At War Memorial Stadium

http://www.arkansasrazorbacks.com/r...nt-to-continue-games-at-war-memorial-stadium/


Hogs to continue playing games at War Memorial Stadium

https://arkansas.rivals.com/news/hogs-to-continue-playing-games-at-war-memorial-stadium


----------



## The Game Is Up

What is the new name of Rutgers' football stadium?

http://www.nj.com/rutgersfootball/index.ssf/2018/06/rutgers_football_stadium_has_a_new_name.html


Colorado State University names new on-campus stadium

https://www.9news.com/article/sport...sity-names-new-on-campus-stadium/73-561661215


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://temple-news.com/temple-official-on-campus-stadium-proposal-will-be-delayed/



> Temple University’s on-campus stadium proposal is delayed and will not achieve its goal of filing with the Philadelphia City Planning Commission in June, a university official said.
> 
> Bill Bergman, vice president of public affairs, said in a meeting with The Temple News on Friday that the university will delay its submission and continue to meet with residents during the summer.
> 
> In March, Bergman said the university would meet with residents, work to complete a community benefits agreement and finalize its proposal to City Planning by the end of this month.
> 
> “We’re not there yet,” he said during Friday’s meeting. “We continue to work with neighbors, talk to neighbors. We’re really looking at what we need to do this summer.”
> 
> Bergman did not comment on how much longer Temple will delay its City Planning submission.
> 
> “I hope to have it submitted as quick as I can,” he said.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Oklahoma State to sell beer at Boone Pickens Stadium

https://www.kxan.com/sports/oklahoma-state-to-sell-beer-at-boone-pickens-stadium/1299024341


----------



## FloridaKnight

The Game Is Up said:


> Oklahoma State to sell beer at Boone Pickens Stadium
> 
> https://www.kxan.com/sports/oklahoma-state-to-sell-beer-at-boone-pickens-stadium/1299024341


Back in 2011 when I lived in Syracuse and worked at the concession stands for some extra $, I think they were the only D1 school to sell alcohol at the time. I think you'll see more and more come around to take advantage of those revenue streams.


----------



## The Game Is Up

USF releases findings of on-campus stadium feasibility study

https://www.tampabay.com/sports/usf...dings-of-on-campus-stadium-feasibility-study/


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Populous selected to design $175 Million South End Zone for The University of Texas*












> The renovation and expansion project is slated to break ground in the summer of 2019.


https://texassports.com/news/2018/9...uth-end-zone-for-the-university-of-texas.aspx


----------



## The Game Is Up

https://www.syracuse.com/orangespor...plans_for_its_renovated_carrier_dome_roo.html



> Syracuse University's application to the City of Syracuse's Planning Commission to renovate the Carrier Dome's roof included detailed drawings of the proposed project, including a view of the roof from all four directions.
> 
> The application and drawings, provided by the city on Tuesday, show more detail about how a new "tension membrane roof" will be supported by a steel "crown-truss" structure, replacing the familiar domed shape on the building. At least a portion of the new support structure will be visible on the outside of the Carrier Dome.
> 
> According to diagrams, the proposed roof will increase the maximum height of the building by 29 feet, from around 159 feet to 188 feet. It will increase the average height of the roof across the building by just over 6 feet. The application indicates that the new roof won't impact the other dimensions of the building.


----------



## Benn

Well, they have managed to make the ugliest building in Syracuse even uglier. I love the idea of renovating the Carrier Dome, but this doesn't look like a promising way of doing it.


----------



## The Game Is Up

The site of Rutgers' football stadium celebrates 80-year anniversary | The story of how it was built (PHOTOS)

https://www.nj.com/expo/sports/erry-2018/10/835b4400f5466/the-site-of-rutgers-football-s.html


----------



## Chevy114

The Game Is Up said:


> The site of Rutgers' football stadium celebrates 80-year anniversary | The story of how it was built (PHOTOS)
> 
> https://www.nj.com/expo/sports/erry-2018/10/835b4400f5466/the-site-of-rutgers-football-s.html


Sorry for the ignorance, but where the first college football game ever played then?


----------



## The Game Is Up

Chevy114 said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but where the first college football game ever played then?



"Part of the first season of college football ever played, the game took place on November 6, 1869 on a field on College Avenue (now the site of the College Avenue Gymnasium) in New Brunswick, New Jersey.[3] Because the game was played at Rutgers, it was also played under Rutgers' rules. They were based on the Football Association's rules of the time, in which two teams of 25 players attempted to score by kicking the ball into the opposing team's goal. The teams played 10 "games" against each other. When a team scored a goal, it counted as the end of that game, and the team with the most goals after 10 games was the winner.[4]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1869_New_Jersey_vs._Rutgers_football_game

https://www.ncaa.com/news/football/...otball-history-heres-when-1st-game-was-played



In other news...


http://templeupdate.com/temple-explores-stadium-options-ahead-of-eagle-lease-expiring/



> Plans to go forward with a Temple on-campus stadium have been put on hold recently following several setbacks
> 
> Local activist team the Stadium Stompers have been especially expressive in the talks to disrupt construction of the stadium.
> 
> Board Chairman Patrick O’Connor and President Englert have both expressed their desires to enter Temple into the Atlantic Coast Conference, and believe that an on-campus stadium would propel the program forward.
> 
> During a meeting on the proposed plans in March, Temple president Richard Englert faced a severe backlash from protestors and community activists who shouted over his presentation to the attendees.
> 
> According to a survey conducted by the university in April, 58 percent of Temple students are opposed to an on-campus stadium.
> 
> University officials are currently back in talks with the Eagles, but the future playing field of Temple football remains uncertain.


----------



## aquamaroon

Yep, Rutgers the first ever National Champion!











Fun fact, 1869 is Rutgers' first and only National Championship in football, so I believe they hold the record for the longest title drought in major American sports at 149 years.


----------



## The Game Is Up

Residents speak out against proposed stadium at Temple, city-wide gentrification

https://kywnewsradio.radio.com/arti...posed-stadium-temple-city-wide-gentrification


----------



## pesto

aquamaroon said:


> Yep, Rutgers the first ever National Champion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, 1869 is Rutgers' first and only National Championship in football, so I believe they hold the record for the longest title drought in major American sports at 149 years.


Might be stretching the meaning of "fact". More like an assertion by 2 or 3 people. :lol:


----------



## eric the midget

Well it is recognized by the NCAA...


----------



## The Game Is Up

> Purdue and Elevate Sports Ventures announced plans to launch a survey Monday morning to gather feedback surrounding future extensive renovations to the home of the Boilermaker football program.
> 
> The study will be the basis for a campaign entitled "Your Ross-Ade Stadium
> 
> “Our new partnership with Elevate Sports Ventures allows us to employ a modern, thoughtful approach to shape future strategies and initiatives, while also advancing Purdue’s role as a progressive force in collegiate athletics,” Purdue athletic director Mike Bobinski said in a statement.
> 
> “We are confident that Elevate’s professional sports experience, data-driven insights and cutting-edge methodology will lead to outcomes that excite current and prospective season-ticket holders, students, alumni and more.”
> 
> Areas of focus in the study will include entry and egress, communication, concessions, entertainment, parking, restrooms, game-day experiences and more.


https://www.jconline.com/story/spor...e-stadiums-future-purdue-football/2552079002/


----------



## The Game Is Up

> A big announcement on South Alabama's new football stadium today, the new USA stadium will be called Hancock Whitney Stadium.
> 
> Work has already started on the new $72 million on campus stadium.
> 
> It's expected to be ready for the fall 2020 season.


https://weartv.com/sports/local-sports/announcement-expected-on-usas-new-football-stadium



Ross-Ade Stadium alcohol sales exceed $1 million in 2018 Purdue football season

https://www.jconline.com/story/spor...ceed-1-million-during-2018-season/2574958002/


----------



## The Game Is Up

Boise State will install new blue artificial turf at Alberstons Stadium

https://www.ktvb.com/article/sports...dium/277-c434345a-c8db-4074-b7cf-1f3ca989e802


----------



## The Game Is Up

What new Vanderbilt AD Malcolm Turner said about football stadium plan on his first day

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...r-malcolm-turner-football-stadium/2737741002/


----------



## The Game Is Up

> If you're heading to a Rutgers football game this fall, make sure you have your I.D. handy.
> 
> The school's athletic department announced on Wednesday morning that will expand beer and wine sales at sporting venues, beginning this fall. That means general seating areas at HighPoint.com Stadium, the RAC, Yurcak Field, and at baseball and softball games. Alcohol is already offered in premium seating areas at HighPoint, as well as hospitality areas at the RAC.
> 
> Revenues from this move, which is being endorsed by RUPD and the Rutgers University Senate among other key internal groups, will be used to off-set scholarship costs for more than 600 student-athletes. The cost of those scholarships annually is approximately $16 million.
> 
> “This decision was the result of a year-long review of the experience and data from across the college landscape,” Rutgers Director of Athletics Pat Hobbs said in a statement “Universities have seen a dramatic drop in alcohol related incidents on game day by providing a controlled environment for beer and wine sales. We will work closely with RUPD to achieve similar results at Rutgers.”
> 
> “Data from peer institutions shows a correlation between a decrease in alcohol-related incidents when a venue provides a controlled environment for beer and wine sales," Rutgers University Chief of Police Kenneth Cop said in a statement. “The RUPD will continue to be vigorous in working with Rutgers Athletics to promote public safety at athletic events and expects attendees to respect all applicable laws to ensure a safe and enjoyable game day experience.”
> 
> Rutgers' announcement was not met with universal praise. Later Wednesday morning, Piscataway Mayor Brian C. Wahler, a 1984 Rutgers graduate, lambasted the school for its lack of transparency with the town.
> 
> “I’m a Rutgers graduate and a Rutgers fan,” Wahler said. “However, no one local agreed to let the university open up a 52,000-seat bar in Piscataway.
> 
> “Selling beer and wine to all fans may be an easy money maker for the university, but then it wrongly falls to Piscataway Township to deal with the fall out. Our local roads shouldn’t become highways for drunk drivers. If this proposal moves forward and if the university maintains its unwillingness to work with local officials, the Township reserves the right to take all necessary action to protect public safety which can include DWI checkpoints on game days.”
> 
> Wahler is calling on Governor Phil Murphy to veto the university’s Board of Governors minutes, which would have the effect of nullifying the measure.
> 
> On September 27, before Rutgers played Indiana in a noon game, Rutgers put on RU Brewfest in the Athlete's Glen, across the street from the stadium. The event was met with mostly positive reviews.
> 
> Division I schools allowing alcohol sales at sporting events has become more commonplace in recent years. Currently, 51 of the nation's 129 FBS programs offer in-stadium alcohol sales to the general public.


https://www.app.com/story/sports/co...-stadium-other-campus-venues-fall/2926096002/


----------



## The Game Is Up

> Although bigger improvements are coming, Ross-Ade Stadium is expected to see a new addition this fall.
> 
> The athletic department is scheduled to add a “Monster Ribbon Board” in the north end zone before the 2019 season begins.
> 
> According to online documents, the ribbon board will wrap around the top of the stadium and no seats will be removed during the installation, according to Tom Schott, senior associate athletics director for communications.
> 
> The installation of the ribbon board – which will feature statistics, scores from the Big Ten and around the country along with advertisements and messages – is the only major project planned for the stadium before the season, Schott said.
> 
> Sealed bids for the project are being accepted by Purdue’s Board of Trustees until April 4 at 3 p.m.


https://www.jconline.com/story/spor...ing-ribbon-board-ross-ade-stadium/3162564002/


----------



## The Game Is Up

UofSC Board of Trustees approve $22.5 million project to revitalize Williams-Brice Stadium in 2020

http://www.wistv.com/2019/04/29/uof...on-project-revitalize-williams-brice-stadium/


----------



## The Game Is Up

> When IU football fans search for tickets this fall, they will have new options, and more of them.
> 
> Indiana will transition its Memorial Stadium gameday ticketing process to a tiered system for the 2019 season, with four dedicated tiers not including the Hoosiers’ long-standing student section.
> 
> These changes come after a minor furor erupted last season over single-game ticket prices, which some fans felt were too high. Memorial Stadium has never, according to Indiana, employed a tiered pricing structure, but fan frustrations got Athletic Director Fred Glass’ attention.
> 
> “We really tried to listen to our fans,” Glass told IndyStar. “A lot of our staff was tempted to dismiss (those frustrations), but I thought we ought to listen to that, and I challenged our ticket office to come up with a tiered ticket price system. I think they did a fabulous job.”
> 
> Under the new plan, single-game ticket prices will vary based on the game and opponent.
> 
> For example, tickets for IU’s home opener against Eastern Illinois on Sept. 7 range from $20-55, while tickets for the Hoosiers’ Big Ten opener a week later against Ohio State will cost $50-105. Tickets for IU’s Oct. 12 homecoming game against Rutgers will cost $30-70.
> 
> Tickets for children under 18 will be locked at $10-15. Single-game student tickets will cost $15. A youth ticket must be purchased in conjunction with an adult ticket, though one adult ticket purchase can be paired to as many as four youth tickets.


https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...tiered-pricing-seating-fred-glass/1274024001/


----------



## slipperydog

*ODU has Tentative Plans to Open S.B. Ballard Stadium to the Public Twice in August*



> Most than half of the nearly 16,000 new seats are in place. Work has begun on installing three ribbon scoreboards and a new sound system and will soon begin on a massive video board.
> 
> By late June, crews from Field Turf will begin installing the new stadium artificial turf. And judging from the new practice field turf, it’s going to pop.
> 
> No promises here, but ODU is hoping to open the stadium twice in August. Chandler and Crutchfield hope to announce stadium open house date details by mid July, once a substantial completion date has been determined.
> 
> Tearing down and reconstructing two sides of a stadium would usually take about 18 months. It took James Madison University two years to do a similar, but less ambitious, stadium reno.
> 
> But Stephen Ballard compressed that schedule to eight months and the stadium will open on time on Aug. 31, when the Monarchs host Norfolk State.
> 
> All the bells and whistles might not be in place, but should be when ODU hosts East Carolina three weeks later.


http://www.odusports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=31100&ATCLID=211804922


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131992458483576832


----------



## The Game Is Up

> New USF president Steve Currall said an on-campus football stadium remains a vision for the Bulls, but it’s still unclear when that vision can begin coming closer to reality.
> 
> “It’s a vision, there’s not a plan right now,” Currall told our Megan Reeves last week as he neared the end of his first official week on the job.
> 
> An on-campus football stadium has been talked about at USF for years. The Bulls released a 171-page study last July about the feasibility of a potential 35,000-seat stadium, but the athletic department views a football center as a higher priority.


https://www.tampabay.com/sports/usf...sion-not-yet-a-plan-for-new-school-president/


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146530651828568064


----------



## slipperydog

*Old Dominion University*









https://twitter.com/AdamWinkSports


----------



## GunnerJacket

Press box still looks very cheap for this day and age but on the whole the stadium seems a nice little venue. Good for ODU.


----------



## Bobby3

It's not bad at all but I miss Foreman's shape, the curves were unique looking.


----------



## en1044

Bobby3 said:


> It's not bad at all but I miss Foreman's shape, the curves were unique looking.


True. Too bad they replaced it with a middle of the road Texas HS football stadium.


----------



## slipperydog

*West Texas A&M University*



> CANYON, Texas – West Texas A&M opens the 2019 season against Azusa Pacific on Sept. 7 at 6 p.m. in the inaugural game at Buffalo Stadium. Kickoff is set for 6 p.m. for the first game at the new on-campus stadium.
> 
> WELCOME HOME, BUFFS
> When the Buffs take the field on Saturday, it will mark the first time in over 60 years they have played on campus. After playing at Kimbrough Memorial Stadium since 1959, West Texas A&M will play six games in the newly constructed 8,500-seat stadium.
> 
> It was announced in August that a naming rights agreement had taken place between WT and J Ferg Pros. Under the terms of the deal, all events at Buffalo Stadium over the next 10 years will be played on J Ferg Field.


https://gobuffsgo.com/news/2019/9/5...ic-for-inaugural-game-at-buffalo-stadium.aspx









https://twitter.com/wtathletics/


----------



## Bigmac1212

^^ Everything's bigger in Texas.

Including small school stadiums.


----------



## MaroonKay

When i see such an incredible stadiums I always think how easy it would be to orginize evacuation in case of emergency.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Planning for a potential Reser Stadium overhaul is underway, as Oregon State University issued a related request for proposals this week.*
> 
> More exact parameters could emerge over time, but the request for proposals (RFP) issued on Tuesday provides some insight into the type of work that Oregon State is considering. The project would begin in 2021 and be primarily focused on Reser Stadium’s west side, yielding new premium areas, seating upgrades, improved concession and restroom facilities, the creation of a continuous main concourse, a new press box, visitor’s locker room, and more.
> 
> The RFP issued by Oregon State is for athletic facility development program consultant services, and comes with a response deadline of November 5. Should planning for this project move forward, it would allow Oregon State to continue the gradual changes it has made to Reser Stadium over the years by addressing perhaps the facility’s most aging area.


https://footballstadiumdigest.com/2019/10/planning-for-reser-stadium-overhaul-takes-shape/


----------



## JJG

slipperydog said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146530651828568064


Seeing some similarities, here...


----------



## GunnerJacket

RMB2007 said:


> https://footballstadiumdigest.com/2019/10/planning-for-reser-stadium-overhaul-takes-shape/


Don't overthink it. Just have the older side redone to match the newer side. Would create a nice cavernous space that looks clean and does the job. Would be quite recognizable for fans and foes alike, too, which would help the Oregon State brand. Then just provide a modern, high quality concession area surrounding the venue with a stylish architectural exterior.


----------



## WesTexas

I never realized how small it was....


----------



## Rauth98

Bigmac1212 said:


> ^^ Everything's bigger in Texas.
> 
> Including small school stadiums.


Including overcompensating for other small “things”


----------



## Majky27

I really love this stadiums:

*Autzen Stadium*








*Liberty Bowl Memorial Stadium








Doak Campbell Stadium








Michigan Stadium







*


----------



## The Game Is Up

Toronto FC to play home matches in East Hartford this season


Major Leagues Soccer’s Toronto FC is going to call East Hartford home this season.




www.wtnh.com


----------



## GunnerJacket

They'll probably win more than UConn would have, to boot!


----------



## slipperydog

*Appalachian State University
































*








Kidd Brewer Stadium — North End Zone | Building Physical Infrastructure | Appalachian's Future


Read how Appalachian State University’s north end zone project at Kidd Brewer Stadium will provide new, exciting space for use by athletics and academics.




www.appstate.edu


----------



## slipperydog

*Central Michigan University*

New Chippewa Champions Center north end zone facility











https://twitter.com/DeVries_Matt


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323332365918285825


----------



## slipperydog

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323332365918285825


Believe it or not, this is actually a high school stadium. Union High School in Tulsa, OK is one of the top high school football teams in the country.


----------



## JJG

slipperydog said:


> Believe it or not, this is actually a high school stadium. Union High School in Tulsa, OK is one of the top high school football teams in the country.


Texans aren't surprised to see these...


----------



## pesto

JJG said:


> Texans aren't surprised to see these...


Although my school was just small potatoes in football, we played our rivalry game every year in the Rose Bowl, with 10-25k people typical. But our home field was just bleachers and held a few thousand.


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356702187242545153





$6 million estimated for upgrades to host UH football on Mānoa campus | University of Hawaiʻi System News


The proposed $6 million project includes $4.2 million for capital improvements and $1.8 million for operating costs for the 2021 season.




www.hawaii.edu


----------



## The Game Is Up

> Athletic director Candice Storey Lee said that Vanderbilt would reveal more details in the coming weeks, and that began on Thursday. The university will build new luxury seating into the North end zone of Vanderbilt Stadium, which currently is semi-open without bleachers, in time for the 2021 season.
> 
> Vanderbilt Stadium's largest video board stands in the North end zone, below which limited fans can sit on a small, grassy area behind the end zone. It is unclear whether the addition of luxury seating in the end zone will increase the stadium's current capacity of 40,350. Vanderbilt says it will complete the project in July.
> 
> “Renovating the north end zone space and adding a premium element for the upcoming season is one aspect of our larger commitment to improve our fan experience in Vanderbilt Stadium,” Lee said in a release.


Vanderbilt announces new luxury seating project in football stadium


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Hawaii*



> The project to retrofit the Clarence T.C. Ching Athletics Complex is proceeding as the University of Hawaiʻi at Mānoa campus is preparing to host Rainbow Warrior football games and up to 10,000 fans in time for the 2021 home season opener on September 4. UH is working under a tight deadline after being notified in December 2020 that Aloha Stadium, the Rainbow Warriors' home field since 1975, would not be available to host fans for the next three football seasons. The Ching Athletics Complex currently has about 3,500 seats.
> 
> The fast-tracked project is expected to cost about $8.3 million. The initial 1-year estimate was lower because it was based on renting grandstand seats for $1.6m/year. After getting a price to purchase the bleachers it became clear that would be financially advantageous over the minimum 3-year period planned for football. The project will proceed simultaneously with a previously scheduled and funded $1.8 million project to replace the Ching Field turf and install a new scoreboard.
> 
> "The Athletics Department and the Office of Project Delivery are doing an amazing job in pulling together this complex project in such a short period of time," said UH President David Lassner. "Although this was completely unexpected even 6 months ago, our team has risen to the challenge and we are seeing lots of excitement about playing Rainbow Warrior football on campus."
> 
> Due to the timing of the Aloha Stadium announcement, it was too late for UH to look for new state funding for the project. The university is using existing capital improvement funding to backstop the private fundraising campaign underway to support the effort.
> 
> The retrofit project includes adding grandstands to expand seating, creating hospitality suites to generate revenue, adding six new press boxes, electrical and telecommunications upgrades to support the press and instant replay, field goal netting, scoreboard and game clocks, new concession capacity, and temporary bathroom facilities. Most of the needed materials, including the grandstands and prefabricated press boxes, have been ordered and are expected to be delivered for installation over the summer.
> 
> Until a more comprehensive traffic study can be conducted, UH will not hold athletic events at the Simplifi Arena at the Stan Sheriff Center on football game days, which will be played only on Saturdays. UH has existing traffic control and on-site parking plans that can accommodate more than 10,000 fans at events on the campus and up to 20,000 people for spring commencement.
> 
> UH has six home games scheduled in 2021 and seven games in each of the 2022 and 2023 seasons.



















$8.3M Retrofit of Ching Athletics Complex Advancing - University of Hawai'i at Manoa Athletics


The project to retrofit the Clarence T.C. Ching Athletics Complex is proceeding as the University of Hawai?i at Manoa campus is preparing to host Rainbow Warrior




hawaiiathletics.com


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385054382488621056


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Hawaii*

There are new architectural renderings of the University of Hawaiʻi football team's new home field on the UH Mānoa campus where the Rainbow Warriors will play their next three seasons. The renderings of a retrofitted Clarence T.C. Ching Athletics Complex show additional grandstands that will expand capacity from 3,500 to about 9,000 seats, along with the press boxes, hospitality suites and aerial views.

The first game scheduled at Ching Field is September 4 versus Portland State University, the first of six home games scheduled in 2021. The Rainbow Warriors have seven home games scheduled in each of the 2022 and 2023 seasons.

The university is fast-tracking the $8.3 million project after being notified in December 2020 that Aloha Stadium, the Rainbow Warriors' home field since 1975, would not be available for fans the next three years. The UH Foundation launched a fundraising campaign on April 12 to help cover the unexpected cost of the project. The Clarence T.C. Ching Foundation answered the call, donating $1.5 million to help fund the retrofit.











































Retrofitted Clarence T.C. Ching Athletics Complex Renderings Released - University of Hawai'i at Manoa Athletics


There are new architectural renderings of the University of Hawai?i football team's new home field on the UH Manoa campus where the Rainbow Warriors will play their




hawaiiathletics.com


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400892899986792450


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Hawaii*


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407861973602078721


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408545537033338883


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411114000473985025


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412885482346668032


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415721272080834565


----------



## slipperydog

*United States Air Force Academy*

The third phase of renovations to Air Force Academy’s football stadium, the centerpiece of which is the addition of 1,500 new premium seats, could potentially start after the 2022 season, according to Athletic Director Nathan Pine.

The $70 million project, part of a total of $180 million in improvements over multiple years to 60-year-old Falcon Stadium, was announced in September. 

To this point, a timeline for Phase 3 has not been made public, but Pine feels confident the construction of an 88,460-square-foot building along the stadium’s east side could be completed in time for the 2024 home opener in Colorado Springs.

It will take 18 months to build the addition, which includes a club spanning 49,500 square feet supporting a mix of indoor club seats and loge boxes.









Air Force Academy targets late 2022 to build newest stadium upgrades


A photo composite shows the addition of a new building stretching across most of the east side of Falcon Stadium, to include a club tied to 1,500 seats. (Courtesy HKS) Measured approach to creating new premium inventory The third phase of renovations to Air Force Academy’s football stadium, the...




venuesnow.com


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477115712896479236


----------



## GunnerJacket

Architecturally speaking that's a pretty fair renovation/expansion. Hopefully they can someday do something about that tiny upper deck on the east side.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484406029572055041


----------



## GunnerJacket

Architecturally that seems nice, but I'm shaking my head at the degree to which people in this country dump money into the an amoral and imbalanced college sports model.


----------



## Soriehlam

GunnerJacket said:


> Architecturally that seems nice, but I'm shaking my head at the degree to which people in this country dump money into the an amoral and imbalanced college sports model.


"We can't support both the stadium and the college. Tomorrow we start tearing down the college." - Groucho Marx in "Horse Feathers".


----------



## Benn

Looks like it should blend in with Ford Stadium nicely, I have a hard time believing SMU actually has the demand for like 92 Loge boxes though.


----------



## JJG

GunnerJacket said:


> Architecturally that seems nice, but I'm shaking my head at the degree to which people in this country dump money into the an amoral and imbalanced college sports model.


To be fair, I think this is the first time SMU has poured _ANY _money into this stadium since it was built like 2 decades ago. 

I couldn't care less about this school, but they're trying to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490335863481548802


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493607762441510919


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499493346405924864


----------



## slipperydog

*San Jose State University*

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507876532118687745


----------



## aquamaroon

The Mountain West Conference is really upping their stadium game (well except for Hawaii and they are hopefully getting their new stadium under construction soon)


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Mississippi*

The west side of Vaught-Hemingway Stadium will be razed to make way for an entirely new structure that will transform and elevate the gameday experience. Vast premium seating improvements will be made, including upper and lower level suites. Club seating will be added as well, along with living room box seats, loge seats and ledge seats that share an indoor club area. Many more fan features will be added to the west side along with office space and more.

According to athletic director Keith Carter, renovations on the west side of Vaught-Hemingway Stadium will take place following the 2023 season and will involve a total demolition and reconstruction. According to Carter, there will "definitely be disruption" during the 2024 season, and the plan is for the renovation to be completed by the fall of 2025 or 2026.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZZvX7nL1y7/









Ole Miss Football Facilities To Undergo Major Renovations In Near Future


Ole Miss athletic director Keith Carter gave details about the plans on Thursday.




www.si.com












Ole Miss Launches CHAMPIONS. NOW. Campaign - Ole Miss Athletics


OXFORD, Miss. – The Ole Miss Athletics Foundation announces the CHAMPIONS. NOW. capital campaign with the aim of vastly improving the Ole Miss Athletics facilities




olemisssports.com


----------



## GunnerJacket

slipperydog said:


> *University of Mississippi*
> 
> The west side of Vaught-Hemingway Stadium will be razed to make way for an entirely new structure that will transform and elevate the gameday experience.


As big time college football inches closer to mirroring the pros in revenues, we get yet another case of a stadium being architecturally ravaged in the pursuit of revenue schemes. I don't doubt this will entice more donors, but from a design standpoint this stadium is looking like Frankenstein's monster. Worse, it's an assemblage of 4 sections that don't play well together at all. 

Disappointing.


----------



## SJAnfield

slipperydog said:


> *San Jose State University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507876532118687745


I’m glad they’re getting upgrades, but having basically grown up here, I’m mad they tore half of it out.


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Memphis*

































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524776061007015937


----------



## PHofKS

slipperydog said:


> *University of Memphis*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524776061007015937


Did you catch this video? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524751253628063746


----------



## Benn

Good to see them improving the facilities, looks like a ton of premium seating for an AAC team though. Like 5,000+ club seats if I am reading renderings correctly and 56ish loges boxes along with the suites and whatever is going in under the press box (more loge seating maybe?). Wonder if they really have demand for all that or if theres gonna be more than half empty areas all along that sideline.


----------



## slipperydog

Benn said:


> Good to see them improving the facilities, looks like a ton of premium seating for an AAC team though. Like 5,000+ club seats if I am reading renderings correctly and 56ish loges boxes along with the suites and whatever is going in under the press box (more loge seating maybe?). Wonder if they really have demand for all that or if theres gonna be more than half empty areas all along that sideline.


They are likely trying to set themselves up for a Big 12 invite, as Boise State is doing with their planned renovation.


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Central Florida*
























































The Future: UCF Football Campus by UCF Knights


The creation of Nicholson Plaza, inside Knights Boulevard outside the southwest corner of the Bounce House, with the highlight of that location to be McNamara Cove.




ucfknights.exposure.co


----------



## slipperydog

*Florida A&M University*

Florida A&M University has been moving at a steady pace since the start of the Bragg Memorial Stadium renovations, which began in February 2021.

FAMU received $10 million in 2020 from the Blueprint Intergovernmental Agency to renovate the stadium. Of that amount, nearly $4 million was used last year to complete the east side renovations during Phase I of the project, leaving about $6 million for the Phase II renovations currently underway on the west side.

FAMU plans to have the stadium ready in time for its first home football game against Albany State University on Sept. 10. FAMU has five home games this season.

As the stadium's press box is in the process of being built there is a minor delay in the extruded aluminum needed for the windows. 









Something to Bragg about: FAMU’s stadium renovation project is making good progress


FAMU hopes to have its fans start occupying the stadium bleachers by Sept. 9, just in time for its first home game against Albany State on Sept. 10.



www.tallahassee.com


----------



## The Game Is Up

*Vanderbilt University*



> It’s now known what the next stage of upgrades to Vanderbilt Stadium will be and when they’re expected to be completed as part of the Vandy United facilities renovation program.
> 
> The school announced on Tuesday that renovations are being made to the stadium’s bridge- and suite-level seating areas, which will be completed by the team’s home opener on Sept. 3 against Elon.
> 
> Changes to the bridge level, which includes premium seating options located under the press box, include new flooring, paint and updated graphics, as well as new heating units and cooling fans in addition to some new seats. A drink rail will be added to the standing area behind the seats and the concessions offered will be upgraded as well.
> 
> The press box suite level will have new windows installed, which can be opened and closed during gamedays, in addition to new seats, carpet and paint for all other suites.
> 
> Last August, the school released its proposed timeline for the first phase of Vandy United, which included an aerial map with visual representations for each project.
> 
> The football program is at the forefront of phase one of Vandy United, which includes plans for a new 100,000-square-foot indoor football practice facility — complete with a full-length 120-yard artificial turf field and neighboring the outdoor practice field — plus a football operations center that will host meeting rooms, offices, a training room and an expanded locker room.
> 
> The bridge and suite seating upgrades are the third notable renovation for the football stadium under the Vandy United campaign following the premium seating additions in the north end zone, which began at the conclusion of last season, and the updated football locker room.
> 
> Vanderbilt is also planning on expanding its premium seat offerings in the south end zone with more than 130,000 square feet of new premium seating that spans multiple floors.





https://www.nashvillepost.com/sports/vandy/next-phase-of-vanderbilt-stadium-renovations-announced/article_4106b83c-f18e-11ec-9e45-2f152039c0e9.html


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Montana*









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541803711017603072


----------



## slipperydog

*San Jose State University*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550631081791041538


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560710717036265473


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564286688356089860


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563750196500082688


----------



## slipperydog

*Purdue University















*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565478627143307264


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Central Oklahoma*

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567136184261820419


----------



## GunnerJacket

slipperydog said:


> *Purdue University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565478627143307264


Meh.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

Proposed Miami stadium. USA: Check out visuals of Tropical Park Stadium in Miami!


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570604292264038400


----------



## slipperydog

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484406029572055041




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573465663921967106


----------



## KingmanIII

Northwestern is shooting way above their station with this plan. 

35k? It looks bigger than McLane and that's 45k. Will it be all chairback seats?

Either way, it's still gonna be Kinnick East/Camp Randall South unless NU starts NILling up.

Anywho, it's a cool design that will be the talk of the B1G, and if they're funding this themselves, power to them.


----------



## slipperydog

*Brigham Young University*









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575657664482197509


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Kansas*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578408597003927553




__





11th and Mississippi Project


University of Kansas to develop new campus gateway that includes new multi-use space, transformation of football facilities.




kuathletics.com


----------



## slipperydog

*Jackson State University*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580453503612461057


----------



## slipperydog

*United States Military Academy*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587952482088620032


----------

